# [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test***



## Rosstaeuscher (30. März 2010)

*[NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

*Willkommen bei NobLorRos Modding *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_**Since 1985* ..... to be continued....*
_ 
*Hallo Modder, Moderatoren, Sponsoren und Redaktion.....*

*Es ist mal wieder soweit....Rossi Moddet wieder !!! 

Dieses mal ist einiges anders....

Mein neues Projekt wird zum ersten Mal von Sponsoren unterstützt und ich baue kein Gehäuse selbst, sonder verschöner (Hoffentlich ) ein Markengehäuse.

Wie so häufig bei meinen Mod`s, werde ich auch dieses mal, in einigen Bereichen Neuland betreten. 
**Wie schon erwähnt, wir mein Projekt unterstützt von*
Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Gehäuse, Wasserkühlung, Modding, Gaming, Grafikkarten, Sound und Hardware Zubehör​
*Vielen Dank an Oliver Pusse (EX PCGH-Oliver)* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

*Vielen Dank an Christian Schultze* 

Neuer Sponsor

*SCYTHE*

News: Scythe EU GmbH

*Vielen Dank an Herrn Figiel*
Neuer Sponsor

*Cougar

*cougar-world.com: Cougar-World.de

*Vielen Dank an Herrn Christian Verführt
*​ 

*Vielen Dank an Godtake für das Logo...*
*25 Jahre Rossi ???*

*Ja....
Es ist nun 25 Jahre her...
Es war im Jahre 1985 als mich der Computervirus in Form eines Commodore C64 mit Datasette erreichte und angesteckt hat...

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Seitdem komme ich von der Sucht am Hardware basteln und Modden nicht mehr los......
Genug geschwafelt....

Frisch von Casking eingetroffen....das Willige Opfer der Modding Session....
**Silverstone Raven 01*
*Der Karton ist riesig....
Zum Größenvergleich habe ich eine Handelsübliche Zigarettenschachtel darauf gestellt.....

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Außenansichten....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Innen Impressionen...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Warum das Raven ???*

*Nun Schuld ist die Cebit und Kaspar....*

*Das Gehäuse hat mir schon immer gefallen....es ist anders als andere, allerdings ist es schon vorgemoddet.....

Als ich auf der Cebit mit Kaspa und axel unterwegs war, kamen wir am Silverstone Stand vorbei und da Stand es.....

Es hat bei mir den WOW Effekt ausgelöst......

Und anstatt das Kaspa der vernünftigere von uns beiden ist, nein er redet mir auch noch Gut zu.....*

*Dazu kommt noch....es hat, soweit ich weiß, noch niemand gemoddet...und ich kann wirklich keine HAF, TemJin07 und Xigmatek Gehäuse mehr sehen....nicht das die nicht Super sind....nein es sind schon hunderte mehr oder weniger gemoddet worden.....

Und ich mache generell nicht das was andere machen....*

*Das Raven ist halt anders als andere Gehäuse...das liegt schon alleine an den um 90 Grad gedrehten Mainbordkäfig...*
*Was ist zu erwarten ???*

*Diverse Fehlmessungen*
*Versägen, Verfräsen etc.
*
*Fehlplanungen*
*Gequetschte und geschnittene Finger*
*"Urschreitherapie" im Garten *Warum geht das nicht ???**
*Diverse Nervenzusammenbrüche...*
*Ruiniertes Bankkonto....*

*Was wird gemacht ???*

*Einbau einer Wasserkühlung*
*Umsetzung eines nicht alltäglichen Farbkonzeptes*
*Geheimnis*
*Geheimnis*
*Geheimnis....*
*Kurz: Es wird ein Typisches Rossi NobLorRos Tagebuch.....*
*Und es gibt noch ein Geheimnisvolles Paket von Aquatuning.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zum näheren Inhalt gehe ich im laufe des Tagebuches darauf ein.....ich will ja die Spannung nicht vorweg nehmen....*
*Wie Immer....*

*Her mit Lob und Kritik und Vorschlägen.....Ich habe meinen Taschentuchvorrat auch schon aufgestockt.....*
*Ich hoffe Ihr habt viel Spaß mit meinem neuen Projekt....und ordentlich Posten....*
*Coming soon.....*​


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hi!

Ha: Erster!

Na, ich freue mich schon drauf.

Ich geb's ja zu: mir gefällt das Ding nicht so ganz - aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden!
Schlecht ist's ja nicht - mal was völlig anderes - aber eben nicht so ganz mein Fall.

Du machst da sicher was Gutes draus - ich vertraue Deinen Fähigkeiten und Ideen völlig!



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *und ich kann  wirklich keine HAF, TemJin07 und Xigmatek Gehäuse mehr sehen....nicht  das die nicht Super sind....nein es sind schon hunderte mehr oder  weniger gemoddet worden.....
> 
> Und ich mache generell nicht das was andere machen....*



Nun weißt Du, warum es bei mir - zumindest vorerst - kein TJ07 wird!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ui - Zweiter - da bin ich dabei..

[x] Abo

Hat der Radi wirklich silberne Rahmen?  Pfui pfui...


----------



## reisball (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

drei ^^ [x] Abo

Ich dachte, ich hätte das Raven heute schon einmal in einem anderen Thread gesehen.


----------



## kero81 (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hi Rossi, 
da isses ja endlich dein *Ding*! Was mich aber jetzt interessiert ist, welches Thema hast du Dir denn für das Raven ausgesucht? Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon das endlich mal jemand sich des Raven´s annimmt und es moddet. 

Gruß Kero


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Das muss lustig werden...
Viel Spaß dabei...
Und welche Hardware?

Ah und ABOuu natürlich!


----------



## Chillex (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Das Gehäuse wollte ich mir auch mal kaufen, echt schön.
Abo [x] + große Interesse


----------



## Ciddy (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

na da bin ich aber mal gespannt
[X] ABO
des gedrehte Mainboard find ich cool (hab deswegen auch ein Fortress 2 )


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



godtake schrieb:


> Ui - Zweiter - da bin ich dabei..
> 
> [x] Abo
> 
> Hat der Radi wirklich silberne Rahmen?  Pfui pfui...



Nein....soviel sei verraten ... er ist schwarz....ich habe aber auch erst einen Schreck bekommen, als ich den Karton gesehen habe...

DANKE FÜR`S LOGO !!!




reisball schrieb:


> drei ^^ [x] Abo
> 
> Ich dachte, ich hätte das Raven heute schon einmal in einem anderen Thread gesehen.



Ich wüsste es nicht....ich habe hier nur mal einen Raven 02 gesehen, wo jemand nur HARDWARE eingebaut hat....



kero81 schrieb:


> Hi Rossi,
> da isses ja endlich dein *Ding*! Was mich aber jetzt interessiert ist, welches Thema hast du Dir denn für das Raven ausgesucht? Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon das endlich mal jemand sich des Raven´s annimmt und es moddet.
> 
> Gruß Kero



GEHEIMNIS !!! Die Spannung muss doch erhalten bleiben....



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das muss lustig werden...
> Viel Spaß dabei...
> Und welche Hardware?
> 
> Ah und ABOuu natürlich!




Im Moment meine aktuelle.....Phenom II 965....2x HD5770 Crossfire etc.....

Vielleicht ändert sich da noch was.....


DANKE für die ABO`s....


----------



## Kaspar (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

[X] ABO und Rossi hätte ich es dir ausreden sollen ?

dann wäre ich doch schön blöd gewesen weil ich finde es auch geil kann es mir aber nicht leisten.
also kaufst du dir das case moddest es machst viele bilder und ich kann mir alles ankuken mich freuen und muss nichts bezahlen 

Gruß Kaspar

PS:  <-- find den einfach nur geil

EDIT: du bist abo nummer 60


----------



## 00p4tti7 (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

WOW das Gehäuse sieht echt geil aus  
Bin mal gespannt was der "Meister " so damit macht ^^

Natürlich [X] ABO


----------



## shiwa77 (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Von mir kriegste auch ein ABO.
Hoffe es wird so ein geniales Projekt wie dein G.E.E.K. .
Wünsche dir auch viel Spaß beim modden und hoffe, dass es auch ein bisschen was zur Unterhaltung gibt (Fails, Urschreitherapie, Blut muss nicht unbedingt sein )


----------



## h_tobi (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Na endlich, da klinke ich mich natürlich gleich mit ein.
Bin gespannt, was du aus dem Teil noch raus holen wirst.
Ich bin auf´s schlim....  äh ich meine beste gefasst. 
Es ist schon ein geiles Case, einzig die Lage der HDDs ist nicht so mein Ding, aber du wirst es wohl 
schon hin... äh richten.  (Hoffe ich zumindest)
Dann viel Spaß, wenig Fails und ein baldiges Update, kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## axel25 (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Rossi, hätten wir es dir ausreden sollen?

Wir wollten einfach mal einen Ravenmod sehen.


----------



## Timmynator (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

So, nachdem ich den Weg hier ins TB gefunden habe, kommt von mir auch ein [X]Abo. 

Bin gespannt...

€dit: PS.: Im Banner zu deinem Mod muss der rote Stempel "Certified" heißen  (Tut mir leid, bin Grammatikfreak)
€dit II: PPS.: Das Schwertdesign der Lüftungsschlitze an der Seite gefällt mir. Bleibt das?


----------



## wirelessy (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Klasse, ich freu mich!! Abonniert


----------



## Zeimean (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wird hier bestimmt lustig und auf ne wakü im raven freue ich mich auch schon
[X]Abo natürlich


----------



## Timou (30. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Jaa, endlich ein Neues von dir! 
Das Jubiläumstagebuch ist auch ein Jubiläumsabo bei mir, und zwar das 50. 
Freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## killer89 (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Huiiiii ich bin dabei!

Mal sehen, was du ausm Raven rausholst 

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hi!



Timmynator schrieb:


> (Tut mir leid, bin Grammatikfreak)


Ich auch - ist aber hier im Fprum (nicht bei Rossi, aber anderswo)  manchmal sehr schwer........

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Claymas (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wird bestimmt richtig gut !


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Und so beginnt es also.... Der Anfang vom Ende... xD

[x] Abo


----------



## axel25 (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Rossi, wenn man auf der Main auf Tagebücher klickt, wirst du angezeigt.  
So langsam können wir das Forum fürm uns beanspruchen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Kaspar schrieb:


> [X] ABO und Rossi hätte ich es dir ausreden sollen ?
> 
> dann wäre ich doch schön blöd gewesen weil ich finde es auch geil kann es mir aber nicht leisten.
> also kaufst du dir das case moddest es machst viele bilder und ich kann mir alles ankuken mich freuen und muss nichts bezahlen
> ...


 
Nee...passt schon....

Ich bin froh, das ich es habe....



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> WOW das Gehäuse sieht echt geil aus
> Bin mal gespannt was der "Meister " so damit macht ^^
> 
> Natürlich [X] ABO


 
Nicht doch....ich werde noch ganz rot....



shiwa77 schrieb:


> Von mir kriegste auch ein ABO.
> Hoffe es wird so ein geniales Projekt wie dein G.E.E.K. .
> Wünsche dir auch viel Spaß beim modden und hoffe, dass es auch ein bisschen was zur Unterhaltung gibt (Fails, Urschreitherapie, Blut muss nicht unbedingt sein )


 
Ich schaue mal was man machen kann damit es auch sehr Unterhaltsam wird.....

Obwohl...ich hasse persöhnliches Fernmodding....



axel25 schrieb:


> Rossi, hätten wir es dir ausreden sollen?
> 
> Wir wollten einfach mal einen Ravenmod sehen.


 
Ist schon in Ordnung... 

Ich bin froh, das er da ist....



Timmynator schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich den Weg hier ins TB gefunden habe, kommt von mir auch ein [X]Abo.
> 
> Bin gespannt...
> 
> ...


 
Zu 1 .... Beschwerden bitte an Godtake...er hat das Banner für mich entworfen...

Zu 2 .....logisch muß bleiben...ich finde es passt Genial...


DANKE an alle für die Positiven Kommentare....

Zu Ostern habe ich Zeit....da geht es ans Eingemachte.....

Vorher muss ich jetzt noch das 2. TB im Luxx eröffnen....

Mfg


----------



## godtake (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



			
				Timmynator schrieb:
			
		

> €dit: PS.: Im Banner zu deinem Mod muss der rote Stempel "Certified" heißen  (Tut mir leid, bin Grammatikfreak)



hihi...da musst du dich bei dem Beschweren, der den Photoshop- Brush gemacht hat...nachts um 4 ist mir das nicht mehr aufgefallen ^^


----------



## Celina'sPapa (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Kaum schaut man hier mal gefühlte 2 Jahre nicht rein, schon sind sie alle wieder wie wild am Modden 

 So lob ich mir das. 

Ich bin doch schon richtig gespannt, was man aus dem Gehäuse machen kann. 

Also... worauf wartet er noch?  Mögen die Fai... äh, Feilarbeiten beginnen...


----------



## Timmynator (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> ist aber hier im Fprum (nicht bei Rossi, aber anderswo)  manchmal sehr  schwer........



In der Tat. Vielleicht sollte man für jedes falsch deklinierte Wort  einen Freifahrtschein auf der Fermodding-Achterbahn von NobLorRos  verleihen...



godtake schrieb:


> hihi...da musst du dich bei dem Beschweren, der den Photoshop- Brush gemacht hat...nachts um 4 ist mir das nicht mehr aufgefallen ^^



Hiermit stelle ich einen Beschwerdeantrag in dreifacher Ausführung an den Designer des Banners. Zahlbar in Fails an NobLorRos innerhalb von 4 Wochen.


----------



## moe (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

hmm, ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, was man da noch groß modden soll. hoffentlich überzeugst du mich vom gegenteil!

mach was draus! (und denk dran: noblorros is watching you....)

ps: ein kleiner tipp: wenn du fotos mit dem licht (rücken zum fenster) machst, kommen die besser raus.


----------



## Wonderwanda (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Das Gehäuse ist ja hübsch.
Nicht so aufdringlich aber auch nicht zu zahm.
Gefällt mir wirklich gut. 
Mach was gutes daraus.

Du hast meinen roten Eröffnungssmiley genommen. 
Ich erwarte dafür eine Gebühr.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Wonderwanda schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist ja hübsch.
> Nicht so aufdringlich aber auch nicht zu zahm.
> Gefällt mir wirklich gut.
> Mach was gutes daraus.
> ...


 



Möchtest Du mit Fernmodding bezahlt werden...

Anders rum wird ein Schuh draus.....Ich verwende den Smiley in jedem meiner bisherigen 5 Tagebücher hier im Forum....

Ich bekomme von Dir eine Leihgebühr.....

Mfg


----------



## affli (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

also ich bin auch sehr auf deinen mod gespannt. 
das gehäuse ist toll, leider kann ich mich nicht mit der 90° drehung anfreunden. aber spannend wirds bestimmt. 

na dann los!


----------



## dremelqueen (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Das Gehäuse ist mal interessant.
Sieht bisschen seltsam aus.
Ich wünsche die viel Erfolg und Arbeit.


----------



## muckelpupp (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hi Rossi. Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum und viel Spass bei deinem Mod! 
Aber irgendwer muss mir mal verraten, wie ihr von nobloros das so macht?! Kaum, dass da von euch jemand modded, sind alle dabei... 
Ciao


----------



## h_tobi (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Alle warten auf die ersten Fails....


----------



## N1lle (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Alle warten auf die ersten Fails....


+
NANANA Wir wollen niemanden unter Druck setzen

Achja Tobi hattest du net letzte woche noch 4600 Posts???


----------



## h_tobi (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Keine Ahnung, achte da nicht drauf.


----------



## Wonderwanda (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Möchtest Du mit Fernmodding bezahlt werden...
> 
> Anders rum wird ein Schuh draus.....Ich verwende den Smiley in jedem meiner bisherigen 5 Tagebücher hier im Forum....
> 
> ...



Nein Danke darauf kann ich gerne verzichten. 
Entschuldigung wegen dem Smiley das ich ihn dir geklaut habe.
Ich weiß zwar das es nicht zu entschuldigen ist , aber bitte verzeih mir.
*ganznettesmädchengesichtmachdemkeinerwiederstehenkann*


----------



## ernie (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Wonderwanda schrieb:


> *ganznettesmädchengesichtmachdemkeinerwiederstehenkann*


  sowas zieht doch immer 

auch von mir n abo {X}
wollte mir anfangs auch diese gehäuse holen... nur dann hätte mir meine regierung sowas von den kopf abgerissen 
is halt etwas teuer für n schüler


----------



## Fifadoc (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

ach ja, so ein fertiges case und dann modden?

ich hoffe insgeheim auf einen schicken 1985er Mod. So schön mit grau-braunen Tapeten und braun/grün als farbe, so wie ichs noch von den alten Schränken kenne.
Dazu bitte eine Astbest verkleidung als Schalldemmung und das NT durch ein kleines Kohle- oder Atomkraftwerk ersetzen.


----------



## Zeimean (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

@kleines Atomkraftwerk
Bill Gates will "kleine" bauen und produzieren


----------



## Sundog (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Das wär doch mal was: ein NobLorRos- Tagebuch mit eigenem kleinen Meiler. Vielleicht dazu noch ein Tripple- SLI mit drei GTX 480 damit der Meiler auch etwas zu tun hat. Ach ja, vielleicht zwei übertaktete i7-980x und ordentlich RAM. Das würde mich zumindest nicht mehr wundern.


----------



## Schrauberopi (31. März 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Auja, da freu ich mich ganz doll auf mehr!  

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim neuen Federkleid für den Raben.  

lg


----------



## axel25 (1. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Gib mir 12.000€ und ich machs


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Danke an Euch allen....

Wenn alles glatt geht, gibt es über Ostern Updates....

Mfg


----------



## Kaspar (1. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Super und Bilder ? gibt es dann auch Bilder ? oder versteckst du die im Ganzen forum und wir müssen suchen ?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

**fprum**


----------



## Kaspar (1. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

nein *luke* *fprum* *klonk* *print*


----------



## axel25 (2. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*klonK*
Machtwort: fprum


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sooooo....

Endlich....

Heute Nacht ist mir ein endgültiges Konzept eingefallen...

Dazu bekommt Ihr bald was zu sehen...

Habe heute erst einmal Material eingekauft....

Mfg


----------



## Sundog (3. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich dachte das würde schin stehen. Wundert mich ein bischen. Aber Bilder wären wirklich nett.


----------



## axel25 (3. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Doch keinen Plan gehabt?

_We hat das schon._


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Doch einen Plan hatte ich schon...

Wie die Wakü wird...das Farbkonzept...

ABER der Rest des Ausbaus hat sich jetzt erst ergeben.....

Nachdem ich einige Probeeinbauten gemacht habe....

Mfg


----------



## Timmynator (3. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Bilderbilderbilderbilderbilderbilderbilder...


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Her damit...hop hop


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Habt Geduld - es ist Ostern und Rossi hat Familie!
Und die möchte er behalten - was ich ihm nicht verübeln kann und will!


----------



## Timmynator (3. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Dann darf er es als unser Ostergeschenk in Form von zusätzlicher Motivation sehen.


----------



## axel25 (3. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

^^Wenn du es so schaffst ihn zu motivieren


----------



## h_tobi (4. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Kommt Zeit, kommt Update, immer locker bleiben, er wird uns schon überraschen.


----------



## QZA (4. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

dasss wiiiird sehhhrrr spaaannend vermute ich ma und genau deswegen bleibe ich am ball xD
bin echt gespannt was du diesmal raus zauberst 

viel spass beim modden auf jeden fall...

Gruß QZA


----------



## Sundog (4. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Man, wie lange bleibt ihr wach.

Ich freu mich schon auf Bilder und Updates. Gibtes eigentlich schon eine Planung, wie lang das Tagebuch gehen soll?


----------



## h_tobi (4. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

So lange es nötig ist, man will ja nichts verpassen. 
Von mir aus kann das TB ein Jahr und länger gehen, bei Rossi wird´s eh wieder ein Hammer- TB werden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Na ja...

Ich will nicht hoffen, das ich ein Jahr brauche....aber wenn Fertig dann Fertig.... 

Es gibt keinen Zeitplan....
Kommen wir doch jetzt mal zu den Interessanten Dingen (Hoffe ich....)
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren....
*Update*
*Ausmessen und Demontieren*
​
*Sooooooo...

Es wird Zeit, das Gehäuse mal etwas zu demontieren und einige Probeeinbauten zu machen....
Zum Demontieren brauche ich folgendes NobLorRos taugliches Werkzeug...

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 

*Zur Sicherheit, habe ich ein paar Vorkehrungsmaßnahmen getroffen....

Verbandskasten, Telefon und Notrufnr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den Fall, das es Schweinerei gibt, so muss diese auch weggewischt werden....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Ausgemessen wird nach bewährter NobLorRos Art....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwo im Gehäuse muss ich noch einen 360er Radi unterbringen...

Schauen wir uns den doch einmal genauer an...

Es handelt sich um einen Phopya G-Changer, der einige unübliche Eigenarten hat....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Radi hat 4 !!! Anschlüsse...wobei richtige Schraubverschlüsse, statt dieser Plastikabdeckungen auch noch beiliegen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der Seite hat der Radi 6 Schraublöcher zu Einbau in einen 5 1/4 Zoll Schacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der Radi hat eine Entlüftungsschraube (eine bessere aus Edelstahl liegt bei...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Lüfter kommen 120er Nexus zum Einsatz....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter sind Supersilent und bieten dabei einen ordentlichen Luftdruck.
Außerdem haben die einen 4 Pin Anschluss und LED Bohrungen, so das man die Leuchtfarbe selber bestimmen kann....*
*Als erstes fliegt der Seitenhalter für Erweiterungskarten raus...der ist nicht wirklich nötig.....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Wohin jetzt mit dem Radi ???*

*Tja....

Jetzt lüfte ich mal ein Geheimnis des Raven....

Nehmen wir mal die Rückwand ab....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Siehe da....
Da kommen Schlauchdurchführungen zum Vorschein...
*

*Beim Raven Zubehör befinden sich noch diese 4 Halter....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Dann bauen wir das ganze mal zusammen...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Mal zusammen gebaut....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sieht dämlich aus oder ???*

*Da muss etwas passieren....

Deshalb habe ich mir Aluprofile und Edelstahlgitter besorgt und werde den Radi verkleiden......

So soll das in etwa aussehen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben, unten und die Rückwand werden mit Mesh verkleidet....damit ein vernünftiger Airflow gewährleistet ist....

Bei den Seiten weiß ich noch nicht.....*

*Irgendwelche Vorschläge ???*
*Meine Ideen...
*

*Schmale Aluprofile Senkrecht*
*Plexi*
Coming soon....​


----------



## kero81 (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich würde die Seiten von der Radiverkleidung im Stile des Raven gestalten, also eine Kante machen. Bzw. denke ich du solltest nicht einfach nur einen kasten drum machen. 90° Winkel beim Raven geht ja mal garnicht. Nur ma so zum inspirieren...

Gruß Kero

P.s. Hoffe du verstehst wie ich das meine... 

Edit:
Vielleicht hilft ein Bild ja bei der verdeutlichung...


----------



## Kaspar (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

erst mal super update ! 

dann das mit dem radi ist geil sieht aber scheisze aus 

Und zum schluss die idee von kero finde ich auch gut konnte man alus platten nehmen und hinten mesh.

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hi!

Spann' den Radi in den Schraubstock und benutze Werkzeug Nr. 7 - auf dem ersten Bild ganz rechts.
Damit bringst Du den Radi in die von Kero vorgeschlagene Form.........
Zur Not kann ich aushelfen - Du kennst meine Möglichkeiten.........

Im Klartext: Kero hat Recht: so - rechtwinklig - passt das optisch ganz und gar nicht!
Da muss was besseres her.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Schönes erstes Update, vor allem dein Werkzeug gefällt mir. 
Schließe mich den Anderen an, keros Idee passt am Besten zum Mod.


----------



## Sundog (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich könnte es mir so vorstellen (Bild im Anhang). Den AGB könnte man selber genau passend basteln und beleuchten.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Seiten von der Radiverkleidung im Stile des Raven gestalten, also eine Kante machen. Bzw. denke ich du solltest nicht einfach nur einen kasten drum machen. 90° Winkel beim Raven geht ja mal garnicht. Nur ma so zum inspirieren...
> 
> Gruß Kero
> 
> ...



Eine ähnliche Idee hatte ich auch schon....

Da gibt es ein Problem, das ist die Größe des Radi`s

Anhand eines Alu Profils habe ich die Zeichnung im unteren Bereich mal dargestellt.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der untere Teil des Radi`s würde raus schauen....





Sundog schrieb:


> Ich könnte es mir so vorstellen (Bild im Anhang). Den AGB könnte man selber genau passend basteln und beleuchten.



Du musst die Bilder im Forum hoch laden....ich sehe leider keins...

EDIT: Ok...breits geschehen...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hi!

Da braucht' Rossi noch nicht mal was basteln: Passende gibt's fertig.
Der hier wäre eine Variante, jener da eine andere.

Bei diesem hier könnt' gleich die Pumpe mit rein - wie ich Rossi kenne, wird er die aber eher optisch gut in Szene setzen wollen und nicht im AGB verstecken.

Und der hier ist so klein, der passt in jede Ecke - auch da oben hin.

Wenn Rossi den hier nimmt, kann er dahinten oben noch optische Akzente setzen: er ist beleuchtbar.

Recht einfach wäre dieser oder jener.

Da geht also einiges.

Ich denke aber, das wird Rossi sich was optisch richtig edles einfallen lassen und den AGB nicht da oben verstecken.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Den Zern AGB habe ich ja und er ist auch beleuchtbar...

Der AGB kommt aber nach derzeitiger Planung nach innen...

Schauen wir mal....ich habe noch eine Idee, da wirkt der Kasten hinten nicht wie ein Kasten...

Mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Das Projekt ist super Mach weiter so. Die Radi würde ich so verkleiden wie es kero81 dir vorgemacht hat. Am besten noch nach oben den AGB drauf.


----------



## Sundog (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Den Entwurf habe ich auf Kero´s Enwurf aufbauend gemacht. Man könnte die Abdeckung weiter unten anfangen lassen (An dem Punkt wo dieses Dreieck entsteht) und dann schräg (ich weiß gerade nicht nicht wie schräg geschrieben wird. Ich bitte um Verzeihung) zum Radiator hinlaufend. So sollte es eigentlich passen und würde einen guten Abschluss abgeben. Ich hab mal wieder zwei Bilder gemacht um das ganze zu verdeutlichen.

Edit: Wenn erwünscht kann ich auch nochmal eine bessere Skizze machen.


----------



## Timmynator (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Was wäre denn, wenn du die Rückwand entsprechende der Größe des Radi (bzw der Montagelöcher für die Lüfter) ausschneidest und den Radi direkt an der Rückwand montierst. Die Lüfter kannst du dann am Ausschnitt von innen am Radi montieren; für genug Frischluft sollten die Löcher im Boden und die Schwertausschnitte sorgen. 
Damit müsste der Radi hinter einer Blende verschwinden, wie Kero sie vorgeschlagen hat, da du den Radi im Prinzip eine komplette Radihöhe näher an das Gehäuse setzen könntest.


----------



## Sundog (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Das würde wahrscheinlich nicht gerade zur Stabilität beitragen.


----------



## Timmynator (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Da das Grundgehäuse aus Stahl besteht sollte er auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Was wäre denn, wenn du die Rückwand entsprechende der Größe des Radi (bzw der Montagelöcher für die Lüfter) ausschneidest und den Radi direkt an der Rückwand montierst. Die Lüfter kannst du dann am Ausschnitt von innen am Radi montieren; für genug Frischluft sollten die Löcher im Boden und die Schwertausschnitte sorgen.
> Damit müsste der Radi hinter einer Blende verschwinden, wie Kero sie vorgeschlagen hat, da du den Radi im Prinzip eine komplette Radihöhe näher an das Gehäuse setzen könntest.



Das geht aus zwei Gründen nicht...

1. Siehe Foto....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Kollidiert mit dem Mainboard innen...bzw mit den PCI Steckplätzen....




Sundog schrieb:


> Den Entwurf habe ich auf Kero´s Enwurf aufbauend gemacht. Man könnte die Abdeckung weiter unten anfangen lassen (An dem Punkt wo dieses Dreieck entsteht) und dann schräg (ich weiß gerade nicht nicht wie schräg geschrieben wird. Ich bitte um Verzeihung) zum Radiator hinlaufend. So sollte es eigentlich passen und würde einen guten Abschluss abgeben. Ich hab mal wieder zwei Bilder gemacht um das ganze zu verdeutlichen.
> 
> Edit: Wenn erwünscht kann ich auch nochmal eine bessere Skizze machen.




Problem aus zwei Gründen.....deshalb mein neuer Entwurf...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben muss ich den Deckel nach hinten öffnen können und die Anschlusskabel kommen dort raus...

Unten ist der Airflow vom Netzteil und das Anschlusskabel....

Außerdem, wenn ich dem Winkel des Gehäuses folge, geht es wieder quer über den Radi....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Entwurf ist denke ich mal ein Kompromiss.....die Seiten werden aber nicht einfach schwarz....da habe ich noch was in Petto....

Mfg


----------



## Sundog (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich würde aber trotzdem die Platte bis zu diesem Dreieck verlängern. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt geschlossen werden, sieht aber besser aus da es besser in die Gehäuseoptik passt.


----------



## Blacksteel (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Juhu es ist wieder soweit.
Rossi moddet wieder direkt mal [X]ABO
Viel Spaß dabei 

Gruß Blacksteel


----------



## kero81 (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Sundog schrieb:


> Ich würde aber trotzdem die Platte bis zu diesem Dreieck verlängern. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt geschlossen werden, sieht aber besser aus da es besser in die Gehäuseoptik passt.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, denn wenn du auf die Rückseite eh Lochblech machst, passt das doch. Wenn alles nichts hilft, bau einfach ne riesige Kiste ums ganze Raven, dann hast du auch das Problem mit den Kanten nichtmehr. 
*hatteichschonerwähntdasichganzschnellwegmuss*

Gruß Kero


----------



## axel25 (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Uargh, welche Farbe? Gelb? Pink? Grün?


----------



## Timmynator (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das geht aus zwei Gründen nicht...



Oops. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Mainboard so dicht sitzt. Und das gelöcherte Teil ist wohl größer als der Radi breit, oder?

Ich würde weiterhin die obere Schräge an der Abblendung in deinem 2. Entwurf parallel zur oberen Kante des "Schwertgitters" machen, dadurch wirkt es im Gesamtdesign passender.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



axel25 schrieb:


> Uargh, welche Farbe? Gelb? Pink? Grün?



Gelb und Pink hört sich gut an.....



Timmynator schrieb:


> Oops. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Mainboard so dicht sitzt. Und das gelöcherte Teil ist wohl größer als der Radi breit, oder?
> 
> Ich würde weiterhin die obere Schräge an der Abblendung in deinem 2. Entwurf parallel zur oberen Kante des "Schwertgitters" machen, dadurch wirkt es im Gesamtdesign passender.



Das gelöcherte Teil geht fast über die gesamte Breite....

Ihr habt mich ja überredet....

Ich schaue noch mal, ob ich noch eine Schräge nach unten bekomme wie von Sundog und Kero vorgeschlagen....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Die Schräge würde auf jeden Fall besser wirken.


----------



## kero81 (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hallo Rossi,
mir is doch noch was eingefallen was du versuchen könntest. Und zwar könntest du Dir längere Winkelstücke zur Radibefestigung machen, damit du mit dem Radi noch etwas höher kommst. Vll. klappt das ja dann unten mit der Schräge. Müsste natürlich alles ausgemessen werden, sowas nur anhand von Bildern zu bestimmen ist ja eher unmöglich.

Gruß Kero

P.s. Bild zur Verdeutlichung von meinem gequassel im Anhang.


----------



## Timmynator (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Aber dann kann er den Deckel oben nicht mehr aufschieben.


----------



## Sundog (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich finde die Idee von Kero nicht schlecht. Es sollte eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem Deckel auftreten, da man den Deckel nicht so häufig abnimmt.


----------



## h_tobi (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich würde keros Idee so weit ändern, das am Gehäuse 4 Laschen sitzen, in die die Winkel vom Radi 
eingehängt werden, dann kann der Radi später noch eingehängt werden.


----------



## kero81 (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Genau, mit Laschen sollte es gehen. Und die halten nur das Gehäuse vom Radi, der Radi an sich ist dann an dem Gehäsue fest und nicht am Raven...

Bilder verdeutlichen wiedermal mein unverständliches gestammel...


----------



## h_tobi (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Genau so was in der Art habe ich mir vorgestellt. 
@Kero, wir verstehen uns mal wieder.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Sundog schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee von Kero nicht schlecht. Es sollte eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem Deckel auftreten, da man den Deckel nicht so häufig abnimmt.



Ähmmmm

Unter dem Deckel sind die Anschlüsse von Graka USB etc....

Da müsste ich häufiger mal ran....



kero81 schrieb:


> Genau, mit Laschen sollte es gehen. Und die halten nur das Gehäuse vom Radi, der Radi an sich ist dann an dem Gehäsue fest und nicht am Raven...
> 
> Bilder verdeutlichen wiedermal mein unverständliches gestammel...




Du willst mich Fertig machen oder ???

Jetzt habe ich schon einen neuen Plan entwickelt, der auf Deinen Ideen basiert und jetzt schmeißt Du wieder alles um....

ABER .....

Der neue Plan würde voraussetzen, das die Abdeckung am Radi befestigt wird....

Ich hatte eigentlich vor, die Seite mit Plexi zu verkleiden....bei diesem komplizierten Seitenteil suche ich noch jemanden, der das passend zu schneidet.... FREIWILLIGE ???

Nee...Eure Ideen sind schon gut...

Ich besorge mir noch mal Material und schaue mal, was sich umsetzen lässt....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Oberfeldwebel Rosstaeuscher, Stabsunteroffizier Kero, ich melde mich als Freiwilliger! 

Zusammen kann man mehr erreichen als alleine...

Gruß Kero

P.s. Leztendlich ist es deine Mod und du solltest entscheiden was und wie etwas gemacht wird. Bei mir ist es nur so dass ich immer achtmillionenviertausendneunhundertachtundsiebzig Ideen im Kopf hab wenn ich was sehe und die teile ich gerne mit.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



kero81 schrieb:


> Oberfeldwebel Rosstaeuscher, Stabsunteroffizier Kero, ich melde mich als Freiwilliger!
> 
> Zusammen kann man mehr erreichen als alleine...
> 
> ...




Geht mir genauso....und wenn ich jetzt Deine Ideen noch hinzurechne....

Mfg


----------



## moe (5. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

keros idee mit den laschen ist echt gut.

nur wo saugen die lüfter dann luft an? durch die entstandene lücke zwischen radi und raven oder vom innenraum des raben?


----------



## kero81 (6. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Die Idee mit den Laschen stammt von h_tobi, nicht von mir. Man müsste dann zwischen Radigehäuse und Raven etwas Luft (1-2cm) lassen, damit die Lüfter noch genügend frische, kalte Luft ziehen können.


----------



## axel25 (6. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Rossi, und wenn du den 360er einfach unten wo normalerweise die beiden 180er sind montierst?

Wird zwar nicht empfohlen, wäre doch aber eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



axel25 schrieb:


> Rossi, und wenn du den 360er einfach unten wo normalerweise die beiden 180er sind montierst?
> 
> Wird zwar nicht empfohlen, wäre doch aber eine Möglichkeit.


 

Theoretisch möglich....geht aber nur mit einem Slimm Line Radi....

Die Kühlleistung wäre aber bescheiden.....

Die Midplate ist nur über den 180er Lüfter durchlässig...in der Mitte wäre die Kabeldurchführung vom Netzteil im Weg.....das zu ändern wäre extrem Aufwändig.....

Mfg


----------



## godtake (6. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hm...die absolute Methode wäre natürlich aus schwarzem Plexi ein Podest zu bauen in dem die Radiatoren befestigt werden und das gleichzeitig formschön als Unterstellerle für das Raven dient.....*duckundweg*

...aber vielleicht hab isch ne Idee....meld mich wieder


Edith...Eeeedith? Edit!

Ja, also..dr. godtake, was haben sie sich denn dabei wieder gedacht?
Nun ja, Mr. Rossi meinte, unser Raumschiff benötigt neue Tragflächen (hat er im letzten Vollrausch nebenbei so erwähnt)
Aha - und was soll das nun sein?
Nun ja, ich habe mir meine Kenntnisse der Natur als Tierar-.....äh...Humanmediziner zu eigen gemacht und einen Entwurf der Mutter Natur nahe kommt gezeichnet.
Nun ja, abgesehen davon, dass die Zeichnung ungewohnt stümperhaft ausfällt - wie stellen sie sich denn um Gottes willen die Umsetzung vor?
Hm...na, da unsere Kühleinheit ja Gewinde hat könnte man einfach 4mm Plexischeiben zu recht schneiden und rechts und links anschrauben?
Plexi....im Raumschiff?? Dr. godtake, ich denke sie sollten schnellstens in die Krankenstation...

aber...unser Raumschiff heißt doch "Raven"...und Flügel! und die müssen ja auch nicht genau so aussehen...

*Auf die Krankenstation - hophop! Reden sie mit Klutten, der hat den passenden Knopf für sie wie ich meine...
*
ok....*fprum*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

**Fprum**

**Klonk*



*Mfg​


----------



## Blacksteel (6. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ok, Rosstauschers Reaktion zufolge würd ich mal sagen das sowas ähnliches in die Tat umgesetzt wird.

Ist nur meine Meinung mal schauen was er sagen wird


----------



## h_tobi (6. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Unser Designgott hat wieder zugeschlagen. 
Das würde richtig geil aussehen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ein geflügelter Rabe, geile Idee 

lg


----------



## moe (6. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

und die flügel sollen wirklich da hinten ran? 
hmmm.....


----------



## godtake (6. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Jaaa...klar. Stilisierter, etwas "vergröbert" quasi, und größenmäßig halt auf den Radi abgestimmt. Und wehe jemand zieht einen Asterix- Vergleich...ups...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Oh je....

Die Flügel haben ja was...

Aber ich glaube das wird zu mächtig.....und ich weiß nicht wie ich das machen soll......

Basierend auf Euren Ideen soll das Heck jetzt so werden....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich das baue, weiß ich schon und das Material ist auch da....

Tja...wofür steht das X ???

Da habe ich mich von tobi`s Arbeit inspirieren lassen....

Wird noch nicht verraten......

Mfg


EDIT

Oh Godi....ist das jetzt die Rache dafür, das ich Dich so genervt habe ???

Jetzt ist mir eingefallen, wie ich das machen könnte....mit den Flügeln....

Jetzt hast Du mir einen Floh oder Godi ins Ohr gesetzt.....

Irgendwie ist mein ursprünglicher Plan schon vollkommen über den Haufen geworfen worden....


----------



## Timmynator (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, die Flügel in die andere Richtung zeigen zu lassen? So sieht es aus wie ein Rabe der im Sturzflug abstürzt  Und wenn das Gehäuse schon ein Rabe wird...der Schnabel fehlt!



Aber trotzdem absolute Hochachtung für die Idee und das Design.


----------



## Kaspar (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

auf jdenen sehr geile idee wei imme godi top und rossi du wirst uns da schon was völlig verrücktes präsentieren.


----------



## kero81 (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Basierend auf Euren Ideen soll das Heck jetzt so werden....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Entwurf finde ich richtig gut! Aber wir können ja einen Deal machen. Du machst die Flügel und den Schnabel, ich mache den Rüssel und die Dumbo ohren, ok?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



kero81 schrieb:


> Den Entwurf finde ich richtig gut! Aber wir können ja einen Deal machen. Du machst die Flügel und den Schnabel, ich mache den Rüssel und die Dumbo ohren, ok?




Ich und meine große Klappe in anderen Tagebüchern....

Ich habe schon darauf gewartet....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Und wenn dein Rabe schön brav ist, darf er auch mal auf meinem Elefant reiten! Hääää?


----------



## godtake (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hm...nu ja, ich denk mal dass die technische Ausführung tatsächlich nicht tragisch wäre:

2x Plexiplatte - eine in Form Dremeln (ich kann Dir bei einem stilvollen und umsetzbaren Entwurf gern nommal unter die Flügel greifen), dann die andere nach der 1. Anzeichnen, auch dremeln, die beiden schleifen, Löcher passend auf die Radigewinde bohren, MDPC- Schrauben nehmen und ran die Dinger...

Tolles Logo reinfräsen und super beleuchten - Perfekt ...

Und nein, das sollte keine Rache sein *g*....eigentlich wars mehr als Scherz gedacht, aber allem Anschein nach findets Freunde - deine Suppe


----------



## axel25 (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Flügel?
Gagg
**klonk*
*Fprum*​*
Dr godtake, ich habe einen Patienten für sie.


----------



## h_tobi (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich habe noch mal ne andere Variante gemacht, die sollte nicht so aufwändig sein.
Vielleicht sagt die dir mehr zu.


----------



## Tuneup (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Find ich zu rund für so ein "zackiges" Gehäuse


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ich habe noch mal ne andere Variante gemacht, die sollte nicht so aufwändig sein.
> Vielleicht sagt die dir mehr zu.


 

Danke für die Arbeit...

Aber Flügel werde ich nicht drann machen...das wäre zu viel des guten...

Wartet mal ab, was auf der Basis des letzten Entwurfes passiert....

Mfg


----------



## godtake (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

äh...moment...
Du baust einen Monster- 25th Anniversary Mod und traust Dich da von "zu viel des Guten" zu sprechen? 
Oioi...das hätt ich nicht erwartet ....tststs....


----------



## kero81 (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Jetzt redet dem Mensch doch nicht die Flügel ein, sonst muss ich nachher doch noch den Rüssel und die Dumboohren machen.... 
Bin schon gespannt wie du es jetzt letztendlich machen wirst.

Gruß Kero


----------



## Owned (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Das sähe doch mal richtig geil aus mit Dumboohren


----------



## axel25 (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wir sprechen vom Elefanten, nicht vom Raben

Dumboohren Fprum *klonk*

Dr godtake, wir brauchen mehr Beruhigungsmittel.


----------



## wirelessy (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich fänd Flügel klasse


----------



## Malkav85 (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Er könnte aber auch einfach mit nem Luftgewehr aufs nächste Feld gehen und dort ein paar Federn sammeln  

Bitte keine bösen Mails von PETA-Anhängern


----------



## Wonderwanda (7. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Dann muss er aufpassen das der PC ihm nicht um die Ohren fliegt.
Sieht wirklich interessant aus.
Das wird sicher spitze.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (8. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hey sie lebt noch  die Wonderwanda ist wieder am Ball xD (sry for OT)

Bin mal gespannt, was du daraus noch machst


----------



## axel25 (8. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Axel25:_Dr godtake, wo bleiben sie, der Pat...
Oh, wir hätten doch einen zusätzlichen Arzt mitnhemnen sollten._

*GodtakewirdbetäubtgenausowieRossi*

_Axel25:Endlich ruhe, he, warum sind sie schon wieder wach?
Rossi: Zu viel Kaffe
_
@Wonda: Wie gehts dem Knöchel?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sehr geehrte Damen, Herren, Modder, Moderatoren, Redaktion und NobLorRosser.....
*Update*
*Ausmessen Teil II*
*Was fehlt denn noch ???

Klar, der Innenraum...*
*Folgendes habe ich vor....

Die Freien Flächen der Midplate und des Gehäusekäfiges sollen abgedeckt werden um eine stimmigere Gesamtoptik zu schaffen, da es durch die Scheibe auch zu sehen ist.....

Um besser ausmessen zu können, habe ich meine Dummy Hardware eingebaut....

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Laufwerke können komplett im Käfig verschwinden....

*
*So soll es werden....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Und schon treten die ersten Schwierigkeiten auf....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zwischen Mainboard und Käfig sind nur 2mm Platz....da werde ich aussägen müssen.....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Luftdurchsatz für den 180mm Lüfter nimmt die Komplette Midplate ein....der Durchlass für die Mainboardkabel ebenfalls....

Die Gehäuse Käfige sind größenversetzt, so dass ich auch noch großzügig drumherum bauen muss...*
*Ich werde wohl schwarzes Plexi nehmen....

Und da muss ich wohl erst mal bei Fifa in die Lehre gehen....da ich ausfräsen und biegen muss....*
*Irgendwelche Gegenvorschläge ???*
*Coming soon....*​


----------



## kero81 (8. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Und schon treten die ersten Schwierigkeiten auf....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ob das dem Mainboard gut tut wenn du an ihm rumschnibbelst? ​


----------



## h_tobi (8. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Nur eine Idee. 
Ich mal wieder und mein Paint. 

Was hälst du von der Variante:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So müsstest du keine Löcher in die Midplate bohren und würdest den ATX 
Strang gleich mit verbergen.


----------



## Wonderwanda (8. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Kann das sein, dass das Gehäuse irgendwie seltsam liegt?
Ich sehe da irgendwie gar nicht durch.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (8. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Jep das Teil ist ein bisschen abnormal /schräg ^^ aber wenn du genau guckst findeste alle wichtigen Teile xD


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Wonderwanda schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass das Gehäuse irgendwie seltsam liegt?
> Ich sehe da irgendwie gar nicht durch.




Ne...

Das Gehäuse liegt nicht es steht...

Das besondere an dem Gehäuse ist der um 90 Grad gedrehte Gehäusekäfig, das heißt, die Anschlüsse sind oben und nicht hinten....

Soll dadurch einen besseren Airflow haben...

@ Tobi...

Sieht gut aus, aber die Grakas hängen noch nach unten....das gibt eine Kollision....

Mfg


----------



## Wonderwanda (8. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das besondere an dem Gehäuse ist der um 90 Grad gedrehte Gehäusekäfig, das heißt, die Anschlüsse sind oben und nicht hinten....


Achso daher wirkt es so.
Habe mich schon gewundert.


----------



## h_tobi (9. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ok, dann eben ohne Kollision.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (9. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

du könntest auch das komplette mb unter dem plexi verschwinden lassen und nur ausschnitte für ram, cpu und grakas machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ok, dann eben ohne Kollision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Er gibt nicht auf....

Ich müsst dann einen Absatz bauen, das sehe komisch aus.

Weil, das Board mit dem Plexi ??? Abschließen wird....



moe schrieb:


> du könntest auch das komplette mb unter dem plexi verschwinden lassen und nur ausschnitte für ram, cpu und grakas machen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Das dürfte ziemliche Thermische Probleme geben...

Weil DAS Board hier beleibt ja nicht drinn....das ist ja Kaputt.... und außerdem noch Sockel 939....Die Heatpipes fehlen hier auch, weil das Board mal mit Wakü ausgerüstet war.....(Leider hatte ich einen Kühler verschoben und da ist die Southbridge geschmolzen..)

Die Heatpipes auf meinem aktuellen Board brauchen ja auch ein bischen Luft.....

Mfg


----------



## saddlatheelephant (9. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

sieht dir mal meine lösung für den MB-Stelth-Mod an....die Thermik passt so...ist halt eine ziemlich Fummelei da eine Plexiplatte zurechzuschneiden


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Eine Plexiverkleidung ist sieht bestimmt nicht schlecht aus, aber nur um das Mainboard herum. Ich denke auch das die Temps sonst richtig in die höhe gehen.


----------



## h_tobi (9. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

OK, diesmal gebe ich mich geschlagen. 
Wenn das Board mit dem Plexi abschließen soll wäre es ohne besser.


----------



## Timmynator (9. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das dürfte ziemliche Thermische Probleme geben...
> 
> Die Heatpipes auf meinem aktuellen Board brauchen ja auch ein bischen Luft.....
> 
> Mfg



Für die Heatpipes kannste doch Löcher ausschneiden  Wäre doch gelacht, wenn man dafür im Moddingforum keine Lösung findet. 

Was die Temperaturen angeht...solange ein wenig Abstand zwischen dem Plexi und dem Board ist (dh die Platte nicht irgendwo auf dem Board aufliegt, müsste die natürliche Konvektion im Raven dem doch ganz gut in die Finger spielen. Ansonsten muss halt ein dedizierter Zwischenraumlüfter her (müsste es da nicht reichen, wenn eh unten im Gehäuse ein Lüfter angebracht ist, der hineinbläst?)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



saddlatheelephant schrieb:


> sieht dir mal meine lösung für den MB-Stelth-Mod an....die Thermik passt so...ist halt eine ziemlich Fummelei da eine Plexiplatte zurechzuschneiden


 
Huuuu...

Das war bestimmt eine Sau-Arbeit....




Timmynator schrieb:


> Für die Heatpipes kannste doch Löcher ausschneiden  Wäre doch gelacht, wenn man dafür im Moddingforum keine Lösung findet.
> 
> Was die Temperaturen angeht...solange ein wenig Abstand zwischen dem Plexi und dem Board ist (dh die Platte nicht irgendwo auf dem Board aufliegt, müsste die natürliche Konvektion im Raven dem doch ganz gut in die Finger spielen. Ansonsten muss halt ein dedizierter Zwischenraumlüfter her (müsste es da nicht reichen, wenn eh unten im Gehäuse ein Lüfter angebracht ist, der hineinbläst?)


 

Ihr wollt mich wohl echt Fertig machen oder ???

Dank Euren tausend guten Ideen, ist das Projekt jetzt schon viel Aufwändiger geworden, als ich geplant hatte...

Ihr bringt mich in einer Tour auf neue Ideen......

Macht nur so weiter...Ihr werdet schon sehen was Ihr davon habt....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (9. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Was erwartest du denn, es ist ein 25er Jubiläumsmod, da wollen wir was sehen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Was erwartest du denn, es ist ein 25er Jubiläumsmod, da wollen wir was sehen.


 

Ich hoffe, das Euch das Ergebnis dann auch gefällt 

Wenn nicht, seid Ihr Mitschuld, und ich habe Euch nicht mehr Lieb....

Mein Plan für das Wochenende:

Abdeckung für den Radi bauen....
Fräsen, schneiden und biegen mit Plexi üben....
Es sollte dann auch ein Update geben....

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

mit Schuld, am besten mit daran Schuld.

So schreibt man das


----------



## saddlatheelephant (9. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das Euch das Ergebnis dann auch gefällt
> 
> Wenn nicht, seid Ihr Mitschuld, und ich habe Euch nicht mehr Lieb....
> 
> ...


 

diese mitschuld nehmen wir doch gerne an  wenn was schlaues dabei raus kommt 

aber wenmen ehrlich ist...beim modding ist eh der weg das ziel ....


----------



## axel25 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

^^Das ist ja das Problem , wenn du wüsstest...


----------



## moe (10. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das dürfte ziemliche Thermische Probleme geben...
> 
> Weil DAS Board hier beleibt ja nicht drinn....das ist ja Kaputt.... und außerdem noch Sockel 939....Die Heatpipes fehlen hier auch, weil das Board mal mit Wakü ausgerüstet war.....(Leider hatte ich einen Kühler verschoben und da ist die Southbridge geschmolzen..)
> 
> ...




naja, dass du dass dann für dein aktuelles board machen solltest, ist ja klar. 

für die heatpipes und die stromstecker usw. kannst du ja auch dementsprechend löcher aussägen.

und mit der thermik sollte es auch keine probleme geben, wenn du 2-3cm abstand zwischen mb und abdeckung lässt. die bauweise des raven sollte die thermi ja auch unterstützen (die 18er lüffis bleiben doch drin, oder?).


----------



## Gast3737 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

warum hast du dich (ihr euch) für einen Mod entschieden und nicht für ein Casecon..da kaufste dein hübsches Zeuch und machst den Rest drum rum..


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



moe schrieb:


> naja, dass du dass dann für dein aktuelles board machen solltest, ist ja klar.
> 
> für die heatpipes und die stromstecker usw. kannst du ja auch dementsprechend löcher aussägen.
> 
> und mit der thermik sollte es auch keine probleme geben, wenn du 2-3cm abstand zwischen mb und abdeckung lässt. die bauweise des raven sollte die thermi ja auch unterstützen (die 18er lüffis bleiben doch drin, oder?).




Das Ihr mir immer solche Flöhe ins Ohr setzen müsst....




RuneDRS schrieb:


> warum hast du dich (ihr euch) für einen Mod entschieden und nicht für ein Casecon..da kaufste dein hübsches Zeuch und machst den Rest drum rum..




Der letzte war ein Casecon...Projekt Geek.....

Ich wollte mal wieder was *Normales* machen....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Kannst du denn überhaupt noch normal?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Kannst du denn überhaupt noch normal?




Seid ich hier im Forum bin und Euch alle Kennen gelernt habe, musste ich den Begriff *Normal* für mich neu definieren....

Mfg


----------



## orange619 (10. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

So jez hab ich mich auch eingeklinkt, viel erfolg, die Idee den Radi hinten anzuhängen is interessant. Wann gibts die Bilder von der Verschalung?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



orange619 schrieb:


> So jez hab ich mich auch eingeklinkt, viel erfolg, die Idee den Radi hinten anzuhängen is interessant. Wann gibts die Bilder von der Verschalung?




Ich bin gerade am bauen...

Mfg


----------



## TKing (11. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Echt mal geile Ideen WIrd auf jedenfall was gutes bei raus kommen^^


----------



## moe (12. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

aber du musst schon zugeben, dass so eine mb-abdeckung gut aussieht, wenns ordentlich gemacht wurde...

jetz komm schon, du willst es doch auch....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



moe schrieb:


> aber du musst schon zugeben, dass so eine mb-abdeckung gut aussieht, wenns ordentlich gemacht wurde...
> 
> jetz komm schon, du willst es doch auch....


 

Ich hoffe Du meinst die Mainboardabdeckung....

NÖ.... 

Wahrscheinlich eher nicht....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (12. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich versteh auch nicht warum alle ihr mobo verstecken wollen?! Meins ist so schön, das wäre schade drum... 

Gruß Kero

P.s. Rosssssssi, wie schauts aus bei dir? Gibt schon was lohnenswertes zu zeigen?


----------



## moe (12. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

@rossi: natürlich meine ich die abdeckung, was denn sonst? ()

@kero: naja, wenn die hw farblich nicht ins konzept passt, ist das schon ne passable lösung, außerdem hats auch was, wenn die hw komplett versteckt wird. aber irgendwie passt das doch nicht so zum raben, weil der rest des mods vermutlich relativ auffällig/extravagant werden wird. da passt diese schlichte plexiplatte doch nicht so gut.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht warum alle ihr mobo verstecken wollen?! Meins ist so schön, das wäre schade drum...
> 
> Gruß Kero
> 
> P.s. Rosssssssi, wie schauts aus bei dir? Gibt schon was lohnenswertes zu zeigen?


 

Mmmm....

Viel zu zeigen gibt es leider nicht....

Habe am Wochenende viel ausgemessen, gesägt und gebohrt.....aber noch nicht viel zusammen gebaut....

Bin auf diverse Schwierigkeiten gestoßen, habe Fails produziert....etc.

Gestern mußte ich noch bei Freunden vorbei schauen, da sich die Tochter zur Konfirmation ein Laptop gekauft hat....

Brauchten Hilfe beim Einrichten.....

Mal schauen, ob ich heute Abend ein bischen Basteln kann.....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (13. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Dann lass mal ein paar Infos bezüglich der Fails springen, nicht, das es anderen auch so geht.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dann lass mal ein paar Infos bezüglich der Fails springen, nicht, das es anderen auch so geht.


 
Ich schäm mich aber so.....



Mfg


----------



## axel25 (13. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Du bist mein Vorgesetztet und schämst dich?

Schlechtes Vorbild.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



axel25 schrieb:


> Du bist mein Vorgesetztet und schämst dich?
> 
> Schlechtes Vorbild.


 
Jetzt schäm ich mich erst recht....


Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Seid Ihr Neugierig wie es weiter geht ???

Dann muss ich wohl morgen mal ein Update machen....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (15. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Morgen!!
Ich warte da auf was schönes, nennt sich Update.


----------



## axel25 (15. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hm, kein Update.

_Sicherheitsalber nochmal danach suchen_


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich mache generell meine Drohungen war....

Das habt Ihr jetzt davon.....
*Update*
*Jetzt wird gebastelt....
Nach endlosen Diskussionen, Stundenlanger Meditation in einem Dunklen Raum, Befragung diverser Orakel und unter zu Hilfe nahme eine gehörigen Portion Selbstüberschätzung ist dieser letzte Entwurf für die Radi Abdeckung entstanden....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit die Theorie....

Jetzt kommt die Praxis....

Nun schauen wir mal, was daraus geworden ist....
Als erstes stand das Ausmessen und Probehalten im Vordergrund....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun, dann mußten diverse Bauteile angefertigt werden....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**Wer hat das Loch da rein gemacht ???

Los...der Schuldige soll sich melden....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort ist gar keine Rückwand......*

*Natürlich gab es auch diverse Sägefehler, ganz nach NobLorRos Art.....

Zum Glück, habe ich genug Material zum Versägen gekauft...
Das ganze hat in meiner Perfekt aufgeräumten Werkstatt statt gefunden....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

*Die ersten Bauteile fügen sich zusammen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt muss ich mich mal selber loben....

Beide Seitenteile sind absolut gleich geworden....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

*Nachdem ich das Case noch mit der Bohrmaschine vergewaltigt habe, wurde es Zeit für die Erste Anprobe.....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das ganze mal mit geschlossenem Seitenteil....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die überstehenden Ecken werden natürlich noch begradigt, geschliffen und Entgratet....
*

*Mal mit montiertem Radi....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Den oben gezeigten Entwurf musste ich leider etwas ändern, da der Käfig sonst nicht den ganzen Radi abgedeckt hätte....

Außerdem habe ich mir so eine gewisse Symmetrie bewahrt und bin den Formen des Raven trotzdem gefolgt....

Ich hoffe Ihr seht das auch so....

In der nächsten Bauphase werden die Querstreben und das Gitter angefertigt...
Coming soon....
*


----------



## diablo2023 (15. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sieht ja schon mal sehr gut aus!

lg, diablo


----------



## kero81 (15. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hey, das sieht doch richtig gut aus!!! 
Freu mich schon auf die finalen Bilder.

Gruß Kero


----------



## h_tobi (15. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Die Rahmen gefallen mir sehr gut, der Entwurf ist auch OK.
Wenn ich es richtig sehe, wird der Rahmen am Case verschraubt, geht die obere Blende vom Case noch ab? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie weit sie nach hinten geschoben werden muss oder sind nur kleine Nasen dran?
Ansonsten weiter so, freue mich auf das nächste Update von dir.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich Danke Euch allen.....

@ Tobi...

Der Halter wird von innen an das Case geschraubt...

Ich habe dafür schwarze Karosserie Schrauben benutzt....

Der Deckel ist auf dem Raven drauf und geht beim öffnen so 3 cm nach hinten, also keine Pass Probleme....

Die Seitenteile werden oben entriegelt und nach oben abgemacht.....

Passt also alles....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (15. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Super, dann weiterhin gutes Gelingen und wenig(er) Fails.


----------



## godtake (15. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sieht schon mal richtig gut aus...ein bisschen...wuchtig, aber mai - Hauptsache druff =D...meeehr!


----------



## axel25 (16. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

1. Sehr gut
2. das erklärt den Gestank...

_duckundwegrenn_


----------



## killer89 (16. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*Schuh nehm und Axel an Kopf werf*

Sieht doch super aus Rossi 

*auf Schulter Klopf*

Aber so den ein oder anderen Fail erwarten wir natürlich schon 

MfG


----------



## saddlatheelephant (16. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

also ich tät ja sagen das sieht nicht nur Ok, sondern ganz wunderprächtigt aus


----------



## orange619 (16. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



saddlatheelephant schrieb:


> also ich tät ja sagen das sieht nicht nur Ok, sondern ganz wunderprächtigt aus


Ohh ja!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

DANK an ALLE.....

@axel
Ich würde mal die Schuhe wieder anziehen....dann riecht es auch nicht so...... 

*duckundwegrenn*

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (17. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*RossihinterherrenundmitLukeverhau*

Bittebitte


----------



## moe (18. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

das sieht doch schon nach was aus.

aber irgendwie siehts auf allen bildern so aus, als ob der deckel nicht mehr abgehen würde.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. April 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich persönlich kann mich zwar mit dem "Anbau" nicht anfreunden und bin auch kein Freund externer Moras an der Seitenwand, aber wenn alles kreativ und geschickt umgesetzt ist, dann hat das meinen ganzen Respekt für die schwere Arbeit


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Erstmal großes Lob von mir!  

Und wann geht es hier weiter?^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hallo !!!!

JA, das Projekt gibt es noch....

ABER, ich bin in den letzten Wochen beruflich unheimlich eingespannt gewesen, dazu kam noch, das ich an fast jedem Wochenende noch auf irgend eine Feier musste.....

In der zwischen Zeit habe ich aber auch schon wieder Fails produziert.....

Ich hoffe mal, das ich bis zum Wochenende ein Update hin bekommen....


Nun aber mal was anderes.....

Das Gehäuse sollte nicht schwarz bleiben.....

Geplant war: Gelb außen / innen Schwarz / Wasserkühlung Gelb....

Die Wakü Flüssigkeit entpuppt sich jetzt wieder, obwohl als UV Gelb ausgewiesen, das sie wieder Grün schimmern wird......

Ich habe aber auch noch Rote Flüssigkeit hier......


Also überdenke ich im Moment das Farbkonzept.....

Zur Auswahl steht:

Gelb oder Gelb Metallic außen
Weiß außen
Giftgrün außen.....
Innen bleibt er Schwarz....

Kühlflüssigkeit:

UV gelb/grün....das wird sich beim Einschalten des Compis heraus stellen....
Oder UV Rot.....
Bitte um Vorschläge......

*UND Nein !!! Hornhaut Braun, Pinkelbeckengelb, Popelgrün und Kitty Rosa stehen NICHT zur Auswahl zur Verfügung....obwohl wir hier bei NobLorRos sind....*

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich würde außen gelb nehmen, die Flüssigkeit dann gelb/grün, die Kombi sollte eigentlich sehr gut passen. Wenn es mehr Richtung grün geht, kannst du das Wasser immer noch mit grün nachfärben.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Du kannst den Raben doch nicht zu einer Banane umfärben..^^ 

hihi, Giftgrün..^^ erinnert mich an die alten Alienware-PC´s..^^ Hätt schon was...


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hi!

Du kennst mich: von (gift-) grün halte ich wenig - obwohl es da schöne Mods gibt (z. B. von Kays).
Ich würde eher rot (für die Schläuche und Akzente), schwarz und silber (Anschlüsse) bevorzugen...

grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Dann mach aber auch ein Posthorn drauf wenn er Gelb wird.  Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung ein Farbverrückter reicht bei uns. Willst du den echt Geeeeeelb machen?! Uff, ok, denk ans Posthorn.^^


----------



## h_tobi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

OK, Kero hat eigentlich Recht, normalerweise gibt es für dich nur eine Wahl und das ist *SCHWARZ* und zwar innen, außen, oben, unten und mittendrin sowieso. 


*EDIT: Alles zurück, es muss dunkelblau/schwarz hochglänzend  und schimmernd sein, wie bei einem Raben.*


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Machs so wie Tobi dir vorgeschlagen hat im Edit.  Aber auf jeden Fall N I C H T Gelb. 

Edit: Fprum, Klonk, Argh


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ah ja....

Ich soll ein schwarzes Gehäuse schwarz lackieren....

Ein Posthorn würde passen....mein Vater war bei der Post...

Und Blau ist ein Zustand....

Ach.....keine Ahnung.....


*EDIT: Ich finde so was sieht geil aus oder nicht ???*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Tobis vorschlag hört sich gut an.... 

So wirds wenigstens keine Banane


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ui, ne Banane auf Rädern. 
Naja Rossi, es muss ja dir gefallen. Gelb ist halt Gelb und bei Gelb muss ich immer an die Post denken. Ist noch ein überbleibsel aus meiner CB-Funk Zeit. Gilb! Gilb!!


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass man so grelle Farben irgendwann nicht mehr sehen mag. Bei einem gelben oder giftgrünen Case wird es schon schwierig, es rückgängig zu machen. Schwarz oder meinetwegen auch schwarz-weiß, lässt sich mit den meisten Farben kombinieren und die Kühlflüssigkeit ist auch schnell mal ausgetauscht. Es bleiben einfach mehr Möglichkeiten. Und so ein Rabe darf farblich auch gerne mal etwas zurückhaltend sein. 

Tobis Vorschlag, mit so einem rabenschwarzen Blauschimmer ist klasse. Nobbi kennt da doch so einen tollen Airbrusher...

lg


----------



## h_tobi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Im Prinzip hat Kero recht, es ist DEIN Mod und muss DIR gefallen, wenn du jeden Tag was gelbes sehen willst, mach es.
Du wolltest ja Vorschläge haben und die hast du nun bekommen. Da musst du durch.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich dachte eigentlich an einen mutierten NobLorRos Raben....

Ich seid soooooooo gemein.....

So langsam habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, wegen meiner Wunschfarbe....

Mfg


----------



## madmax4g (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

ich misch mich jetzt einfach mal ganz frech in eure "insider"-diskusion ein..

ich denke auch das allzu grelle farben mit der zeit ziehmlich nerven.. vor allem wenn sie so allseitig present sind, wie das case von außen.. dann rückt es sich ja sogar in den Vordergrund, wenn der PC nicht an ist. AUßerdem wird es schwer das iwann mal wieder zu ändern..

aber in Endeffekt, ist es dein Case, es muss DIR gefallen.. nicht der restlichen Comunity^^


so.. nun zu meinem Vorschlag. Ich selbst fände eine schwarz-rot kombination ansprechend.

wie währe es wenn du das Case, zum größten Teil in seiner schwarzen Grundfarbe lässt, (evtl auch das schon angesprochen "blau, schimerntes, rabenschwarz) und nur einige rote Akzente setzt?

zB: 
-das Mesh-Gitter rot lakieren, oder auch von hinten rot beleuchten?
-in das Sichtfenster einige rote LED's einbauen (seitlich loch bohren und reinstecken^^), welchen das Plexi von innen beleuchten (da ich das case nicht genau kenn, weis ich allerdings nicht ob das möglich ist)
-rote "unterbodenbeluchtung"; welche an der Front unten, seitlich, und auch hinten herausstrahlt
-oben (beim frontpanell) evtl auch noch led, oder sonstige rote Akzente?
-für die Seitenwand, habe ich leider keinen vorschlag.. evtl ein streifen oder so, welcher immer breiter wird, und dann kurz vorm Radi, den lienien folgebnd noch oben abknickt^^ (angedeutet ist skizze)
-Frontbeleutung auf rot
-wakü auf rot, und etvtl mit uv licht anstrahlen.. muss mal aber gucken, wie der violett stich, auf der gesamtbild wirkt 

>>zum besseren Verständnis, habe ich eine Skizze beigefügt

die Punkte mit den komischen strichen sollen Leds, und die komischen Striche Licht darstellen^^

EDIT: das Rot sollte natürlich gegen ein schöneres, als in der Skizze zu sehen ist, eingetauscht werden


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



madmax4g schrieb:


> ich misch mich jetzt einfach mal ganz frech in eure "insider"-diskusion ein..
> 
> ich denke auch das allzu grelle farben mit der zeit ziehmlich nerven.. vor allem wenn sie so allseitig present sind, wie das case von außen.. dann rückt es sich ja sogar in den Vordergrund, wenn der PC nicht an ist. AUßerdem wird es schwer das iwann mal wieder zu ändern..
> 
> ...


 

So,so.....

Da mischt sich einfach einer von AUßERHALB in diese Diskussion ein....

Also.....

Die Unterbodenbeleuchtung und die Änderung der Farbe der Front LED kommt sowiso....

Du hast mich jetzt aber unbewußt auf eine Idee gebracht, an die ich noch gar nicht gedacht hatte....

DANKE !!!

Mfg


----------



## madmax4g (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> So,so.....
> 
> Da mischt sich einfach einer von AUßERHALB in diese Diskussion ein....
> 
> ...





Das war mir schon klar, das du das vor hattest  ich wollte es nur der vollständigkeit halber erwähnt haben^^


das ich dich auf eine neue Idee gebracht habe freut mich (: 
(war ja auch mein ziel  >> gute Tat für heute erledigt ^^)


Darf man anfragen, wie deine "neue" idee lautet?  oder ist die noch nicht spruchreif? ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hi!

ja, das schwebte mir auch so in etwa vor.

Das bringt mich auf was: es gibt doch da so Leuchtschnüre (Sorry, bessere Bezeichnung fällt mir gerade nicht ein).
Ich erinnere mich da dunkel an ein Werbefoto von einem - an sich potthässlichen - PC-Gehäuse, bei dem der Rand der Fronttür mit so was beleuchtet war.

Eventuell geht da so was.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## madmax4g (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Diese Folien sehenn echt interesant aus 

hat die schonmal wer getestet?

ja, diese "Leuchtschnüre" gibt es sowohl als feste Leiste (sowas hat godtake in seinem mod verwendet^^ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/75605-noblorros-fail-buch-v2010-mod-noob-projekt-lemming-unboxing-x6-la-noblorros-102.html) oder auch als flexibelen "Schlauch" dieser hat den Vorteil, das man ihn nahezu überalll hinlegen kann, und einfach auf der richtigen Länge abschneiden kann..


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sowas, nur noch n paar ticken dunkler. Joah, an sowas dachte ich... Andererseits...machs nicht, dann kann ichs noch machen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Jaaaaaa, das ist die Farbe für den Raben, also los Rossi, ran an den Farbmischer.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

kero: wat'n dat'n?
Sieht aus, wie 'ne Mischung zwischen Batmobil - oder 5870 Rev.1-Kühler - und Audi R8.
Mit 'nem Schuss Bugatti und ein wenig Bentley.

Na, Rossi wird's schon wissen, was das sein soll.

grüße

jochen


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wat´n dat´n? Dat´n: bugatti.com - Veyron 16.4


----------



## madmax4g (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> kero: wat'n dat'n?
> Sieht aus, wie 'ne Mischung zwischen Batmobil - oder 5870 Rev.1-Kühler - und Audi R8.
> Mit 'nem Schuss Bugatti und ein wenig Bentley.




ich würde behaupten das ist ein bugatti..


ich finde die farbe auch passend. ich würde sie aber auch etwas dunkler nehmen, und evtl mit weinger blau, und das blau ein bisschen ins gräuliche xD

hier mal ein "original" rabe, bei dem man die färbung gut sieht 

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Corvus_corax_.JPG&filetimestamp=20090901162221


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

na, da habe ich ja mit Bugatti nicht ganz falsch gelegen....
So was wird sich keiner von uns leisten können.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hm... wie jetzt 1 Million sollte man doch locker zusammenbekommen oder?? Also ich könnt mir einen kaufen ... ^^

Im Ernst ich wette wenn alle Modder hier zusammenlegen reichts nicht aus xD


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wow, kero, die Farbe ist ja endgeil! Und da Bugatti zum VW-Konzern gehört, kann Rossi die Farbe ganz einfach bestellen für 5000,- Euro pro 100 ml Dose


----------



## 00p4tti7 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wenn ers inner Lackiererei machen lässt wirds bestimmt so um die 300€ kosten ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wenns Bugatti-Farbe wird, reichen 300,- für eine Slotblende *klonk*

Caravan Rosstaeuscher demonstriert seinen Sleeve, indem er nobbi mit der Kofferaumluke eines Bugatti.....


----------



## h_tobi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

So, also sind wir uns ja ALLE einig, Roooooossi, die Farbwahl ist beschlossen. 

Für 30.000 € original Bugatti- Lack. 

Rossi?? Wo isser denn hin? etwa mit ner Gitarre zum Bahnhof?....


----------



## 00p4tti7 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ne aufm Weg zu dir um sich dein erbetteltes Geld zu klauen ^^


----------



## Kaspar (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

nein rossi ist doch vw'ler  der kommt doch bestimmt 0,005% rabatt wenn er lacke von vw kauft dann wird das gar nicht so teuer


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Eigentlich dachte ich an Baumarkt gehen, ähnlichen Farbton suchen und damit machen.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

hm... das ist jetzt aber die Variante für nichtnoblorrosser oder??? ES kann doch nicht sein , dass sich ein Noblorosser es so einfach macht oder???


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Category: Montana GOLD 400ml -

Cassis oder Nautilus würde ich nehmen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

gaaanz wichtig: "100% Winter-Proof"!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Mann und ich dachte schon ich hätte einen an der Klatsche....

Ihr seid ja noch viel schlimmer.....

Ich liebe dieses Forum....

Ich werde die ganze Farbwahl noch einmal überdenken.....

Blauschwarz....hmmmmmmmmm

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Überdenken ist schon ein guter Anfang, als nächstes kommt dann kaufen..... 
Los Rossi, du willst es auch, bestimmt, garantiert, ganz sicher, wir wissen es......


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



kero81 schrieb:


> Category: Montana GOLD 400ml -
> 
> Cassis oder Nautilus würde ich nehmen.


Ich würd' T 9000 nehmen: Mystic Black!

Und dass dann auf dem Bugatti-Vorführwagen testen.

*DuckundvordemChefgaaanzschnellwegrenn* - bevor der Chef zur Vampirella wird.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Naja, 100% Winter-Proof macht halt schon Sinn, bedenkt man das es Farbe für Graffiti ist und manche auch gerne m Winter draussen malen wollen.


----------



## Timmynator (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Jungens, da steht "weather-proof". Also witterungsbeständig, auch wenn das den Winter wahrscheinlich einschliesst. Aber so ein Rossi-Rabe wird bestimmt einiges abhalten können müssen, da dürfte das auch nicht gerade schaden


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Nein, da steht Winter-Proof! Guck mal neben den Dosen ganz oben...


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Timmy: wo steht da 'weather'?
Ich lese da eindeutig 'Winter'!
Sieh da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße

Jochen

€dit: Kero: Du warst 2,41 Sekunden schneller....


----------



## Timmynator (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Oh, whoopsies. Im Text steht "weather-proof". Immer diese Marketing-Fuzzis, die sich nicht auf einheitliche Features einigen können


----------



## kero81 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Diese Marketingfuzzis schlagen auch oft bei Lüftern zu. Suuuuper Leise wirds angepriesen, aber im Endeffekt isses n Orkan...


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mann und ich dachte schon ich hätte einen an der Klatsche....
> 
> Ihr seid ja noch viel schlimmer.....
> 
> ...


 

Siehs doch so: Du wurdest von uns Ferngemoddet...^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hi!



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mann und ich *dachte*


Führe hier bitte keine neuen Sachen ein!



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mann und ich *dachte*


Immerhin: Vergangenheit!


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ich hätte einen  an der Klatsche....


Du hättest nicht.....



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja noch viel schlimmer.....


wart' mal ab, bis wir richtig loslegen........



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich liebe dieses Forum....


Weiß Deine Frau davon......



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich liebe dieses Forum....


übrigens: Bigamie ist strafbar - wird (in dem  Fall) mit nicht unter 2 NobLorRos-PC's bestraft.




Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich werde die ganze Farbwahl noch einmal überdenken.....


Immer diese Versprechen.....

Ich hätte mit NorLorRos-typischen drauf-los-Schrauben gerechnet - Du überraschst mich!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

 Das ist gut, Schienenbruch...^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hilfeeeeee....

*"Die Geister die ich rief ....." *

werde ich nicht mehr los.....

Ist ja auch egal....


Ich sitze im Moment zu Hause, da meine Gesundheit nicht unerheblich und ungefährlich Ferngemoddet wurde......so eine Schei**

Habe jetzt erst einmal genug Zeit zum Nachdenken....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Dann auf jeden Fall erst mal gute Besserung von meiner Seite und lass dir was Feines einfallen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Gute Besserung!

Wer pennt da auf dem Moddingknopf?
Ich schniefe auch erheblich.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## 00p4tti7 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Gute Besserung auch von mir ,

Und es tut mir leid ,aber am Tag der offenen Tür in der Noblorros Kommandozentrale bin ich gegen den Moddingknopf gestoßen und der hat sich da verkeilt, da man bei den Noblorrossern ja niw wissen kann was kommt habe ich auch schnell die Flucht ergriffen


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Fremdpersonal....


----------



## Kaspar (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Nein unberechtigernichzulässigereindringling.
Du bekommst aber als danke schön weil du gestanden hast 2 fernmoddings for free


----------



## Painkiller (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hilfeeeeee....
> 
> ...




Kommt drauf an was du bereit bis zu zahlen...^^ Man kann ja über alles reden...


----------



## ZeroToxin (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Gute Besserung auch von mir, hoffe es geht bald bergauf und du kannst weitermachen..

will mir doch n paar Ideen von dir abkupfern xD


----------



## Black_PC (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

So ich hab grad innerhalb der letzten 2h dein TB komplett durchgelesen und finde es bisher sehr interessant. 

Ich wünsche dir auch gute Besserung.

Aber ist trotzdem iwie ein Update in Sicht oder ???


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Heyho....

Ich bin nicht Bettlägerig, muss nur alles etwas ruhiger angehen....

Ich konnte die Radiabdeckung fertig bauen und update ist in Vorbereitung....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Juhu, dann hau ma raus!  Freu mich schon auf die Radiabdeckung. Hachja Radiabdeckung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Die Radibdeckung ist aber sicher Fitzelkram....


----------



## h_tobi (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

.....und garantiert für ein paar Fails gut. 
Ich drücke dir dennoch die Daumen.


----------



## Sundog (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Für Fails oder was? Ich freu mich zumindest auch schon auf das Update.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Freu mich schon auf weitere FAILS 

Und auch ein bisschen auf die Radiabdeckung


----------



## Black_PC (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich freu mich genauso wie meine Vorredner auf die Fails 

und natürlich auch auf die Radiabdeckung selber

PS: Ich finde Blau-Schwarz auch besser


----------



## moe (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

ich find auch, dass raben blau-schwarz der gefiederten kiste besser steht als post-gelb.()

freu mich schon auf die Radiabdeckung.

btw: ich kenn jemand, der morgen keine schule hat....


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Du, ich kenn' jemand der auch letzte Woche keine Schule hatte - aber die Woche davor.... einen Tag.....


----------



## Zeimean (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



> btw: ich kenn jemand, der morgen keine schule hat....


ich auch und der hat heute auch keine Schule 

Ich will Bilder sehen von der Abdeckung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*So liebe Gemeinde....

Eurer flehen und beten wurde erhört....

Hier ist ein *
*Update*
*Ich tue jetzt einmal so, als würde ich die Radiatorabdeckung fertig stellen....
Zunächst musste ich die Querstreben noch fertig stellen....

Als Material kamen wieder die Bewährten Aluprofile zum Einsatz....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von dem Ergebnis war ich so begeistert, das ich erst einmal eine Runde "Popp**" gehen musste....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze mal in seiner ganzen Pracht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist sogar gerade....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So zwischen Durch habe ich einen kleinen Materialtest gemacht....

Mein Problem ist, da ich eventuell noch Abdeckungen für den Gehäusekäfig basteln möchte, brauche ich ein stabiles, biegsames Material, das max. 2 mm stark ist.....

Plexi fällt also flach.....

Ich habe hier noch extrem stabile Kunststoffplatten, die sich mit einem Kutter Messer schneiden lassen und sehr dünn sind.....

ABER

Lassen die sich auch gut verbiegen und lackieren ???
Hier das Schneide und Biege Ergebnis....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ein paar Minuten erhitzen mit einer Heißluftpistole, ließ sich das Material einwandfrei biegen ( Ist nur ein Muster und deshalb nicht besonders sorgfältig.....)*
*Nun der Lackier Test....

Grundierung....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwarzer Lack....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin sehr zufrieden.....Das kann ich verwenden...

Aber dazu später mehr....
Kommen wir zurück zur Radi Abdeckung....

Es fehlt immer noch die Verblendung...
Dafür habe ich mir ein Edelstahlgitter besorgt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles mal zurecht gesägt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anschließend habe ich mich auf die Suche nach dem Schuldigen gemacht, der das ausgemessen hat.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach stundenlangen nacharbeiten mit einer Kneifzange.....

Die ersten Anproben....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gesamt Ergebnis....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Moment sieht es noch nach nicht viel aus, da die Farbe fehlt, der Radi nicht eingebaut ist und auch die Ecken müssen noch gefeilt werden....

Außerdem sind die Gitter nur provisorisch befestigt und das Xfehlt noch....*
*Comming soon....*


----------



## Black_PC (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich finde du hast da sehr saubere Arbeit geleistet.

Mir gefällt es bis hier hin.

Ich glaube ich würde das nicht so ordentlich hinbekommen.


----------



## ZeroToxin (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

gefällt mir trotzdem schoma sehr sehr gut ^^


----------



## h_tobi (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Schöner Käfig, fehlt noch Farbe und der Hamster.  

Saubere Arbeit mein Bester, das Mesh gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem ist es sehr gut für die Belüftung.
Nur weiter so, macht richtig Spaß die Updates zu verfolgen.


----------



## ZeroToxin (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Staubschutzfilter solltest noch rein machen ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Schöner Käfig, fehlt noch Farbe und der Hamster.
> 
> Saubere Arbeit mein Bester, das Mesh gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem ist es sehr gut für die Belüftung.
> Nur weiter so, macht richtig Spaß die Updates zu verfolgen.



DANKE....

Ne, nicht für Hamster....ist ein Zwergenkäfig....
*schnellwegrenn*



ZeroToxin schrieb:


> Staubschutzfilter solltest noch rein machen ^^




Da unten offen, nützt das nicht viel....

Der Einzug INS Gehäuse hat aber Filter....

Mfg


----------



## rebiirth (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sauber gearbeitet gefällt mir sehr gut.
freue mich auf weitere updates.


----------



## kero81 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hey Cool, du hast ja Streckgitter verwendet. Könntest du mir sagen wo du das her hast? Das ist so schön groß. Und wie sieht es aus mit der stabilität? Lässt sich das einfach verzerren?

Fragen über Fragen... 

Gruß Kero


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hey Cool, du hast ja Streckgitter verwendet. Könntest du mir sagen wo du das her hast? Das ist so schön groß. Und wie sieht es aus mit der stabilität? Lässt sich das einfach verzerren?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen...
> 
> Gruß Kero




Erst einmal DANKE an ALLE ....

Das Gitter habe ich vom Terror Hörnchen (OBI)....

Ist allerdings von Hand nicht biegbar, da zu Dick....

Das Gitter ist allerdings recht Preiswert.....100x80cm kosten nur 16 Euro....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> DANKE....
> 
> Ne, nicht für Hamster....ist ein Zwergenkäfig....
> *schnellwegrenn*



Wenn du die Tage ein leichtes Zittern unter deinem Haus spürst, wunder dich nicht, denn ich .....


----------



## Timmynator (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Kriegst du denn mit der Form der Abdeckung die Klappe oben noch aufgeschoben? Wirkt so, als würde das kollidieren, wenn mans probiert...


----------



## godtake (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Keroooooo! Kannste mal kommen - ich hab da so eine Idee von einem Käfig den wir bauen müssen und dass ein baldiger Umzug des Noblorros- Vorstandes ansteht.....

------


Saubere Arbeit mein Gutester - brachial - aber ziemlich schick. Allerdings würd ich mir überlegen das Gitter noch irgendwo anders einzusetzen - sonst siehts ein bisschen "drangebabbt" aus...

Grüßle, godi


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hi!

Eventuelle solltest Du das Gitter noch mal machen.
Und dann so schneiden, dass die Streben vom Gitter parallel zum Rahmen verlaufen.

Sieh' mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Du hier das Gitter in der Seite ansiehst, verlaufen die optischen Linien nicht parallel zum Rahmen - das geht besser.

Das Beste wäre es vlt., das Gitter so zu schneiden, dass die Gitterlinien parallel zum langen Rahmenteil - also senkrecht - verlaufen.
Oder Waagerecht, so dass die Gitterlinien die Linie des Gehäuses aufnehmen.
Ab davon würd' ich bei dem Taubenkäfig die Seiten geschlossen machen - passt besser zum Raven - und nur die Rückseite mit Gitter machen.
Da Du den Radi ja nicht quer einbaust, bringen die offenen Seiten für die Belüftung des Radis eh' nix.

Deinen Minenleger bekommst Du trotzdem 'rein......

*duckundwegrenn*

Ab davon mein' ich, versenkte Schrauben sähen besser aus, als die Nieten.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Kriegst du denn mit der Form der Abdeckung die Klappe oben noch aufgeschoben? Wirkt so, als würde das kollidieren, wenn mans probiert...


 
Geht einwandfrei auf....täuscht auf den Fotos...




h_tobi schrieb:


> Wenn du die Tage ein leichtes Zittern unter deinem Haus spürst, wunder dich nicht, denn ich .....


 
OK...ich stell schon mal das Bier kalt.... 




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Eventuelle solltest Du das Gitter noch mal machen.
> Und dann so schneiden, dass die Streben vom Gitter parallel zum Rahmen verlaufen.
> ...


 

Die Streben laufen parallel zum Rahmen....durch das Rautenmuster des Gitters, wird die Kamera getäuscht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf diesem Foto siehst Du es.....schau Dir doch erst einmal alle Fotos genau an.....


Versenkete Schrauben, sehen genauso aus wie die Nieten.....schauen genauso weit raus.....habe welche hier....

Außerdem wird das ja noch lackiert.....abwarten....


Du hast mein *X* vergessen.....das Teil ist ja noch nicht Fertig....

Außerdem würde es geschlossen zu Mächtig wirken....warte es doch einmal ab.....


Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hi!

wo ist da was parallel?

Wenn ich das so ansehe, sind zwar die beiden roten Linien zueinander parallel, aber diese nicht mit dem Rahmen (=grüne Linie).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch aus dieser Sicht ist nix parallel: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weder das Gitter (rote Linie) mit dem Rahmen (grüne Linie), noch mit den Linien des Gehäuses (blaue Linien).

So war das gemeint.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Damit der Rahmen parallel mit den Linien im Gitter fällt, müsste er die obere Kante aber steiler ansetzen und dann ginge der Deckel nicht mehr auf. Oder er müsste die gesamte Abdeckung niedriger ansetzen, damit die Muster parallel sind UND der Deckel noch aufgeht. Dann wird er aber bestimmt Gefahr laufen, dass der Radi aus der Abdeckung hinausschaut. 
Besser die Seiten durchgehend verkleiden, dann ist der Leistung kein Abbruch getan und es ist weniger Arbeitsaufwand


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hi!

Oder das Gitter entsprechen zuschneiden - gibt zwar ein wenig mehr Verschnitt, aber das ist ja nicht so tragisch.

Mal sehen: Rossi ist an der Gitter-Schnippelei eh' beinahe verzweifelt - wenn der das liest, spirngt er im Dreieck....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Im Prinzip hast du Recht Jochen, da aber der Verschnitt bei parallel verlaufenden Linien doch ziemlich groß wäre, würde ich es ruhig so lassen.
Da Gitterblech ist für diese Montage ausgelegt. Wenn Rossi die Farbe von den letzten Vorschlägen übernimmt, können wir über diese Kleinigkeit sicher hinweg sehen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Also Leute....

Wenn ich das so machen würde, dann sieht das Unmöglich aus.....

Ihr vergesst die Gesamtoptik.....

Dann ist das Gitter an der Seite anders wie hinten.....und das sieht dann echt bescheuert aus......

Das Gitter ist ein Streckgitter.....kein Lochgitter oder ähnliches....

Es hat nun einmal Rauten Form und das ist nichts mit "der Linie des Gitters folgen".....

@Schienenbruch
Du solltest Dir das mal in Natur ansehen....
Würde ich Deinem Vorschlag folgen, dann würde die Radi Abdeckung optisch nicht mehr zum Rest des Gehäuses passen und der Radi würde oben und unten raus schauen....

Das ganze ist kein "Blech" Gitter sondern 1mm Starker Edelstahl...versucht das mal zu sägen/kneifen.... Das Gitter ist so stabil, das bekommst Du per Hand praktisch nicht gebogen....


Die Seiten zu zu machen war/ist auch eine Option....allerdings habe ich mit der Seite noch etwas vor.....

Wartet doch erst einmal ab.....

Mfg


----------



## madmax4g (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

es ist still..

still wie in der nacht..

nur ein Rabe krächtz von seeeehr weit weg..

>>gespenstige Stille

die Ruhe vor dem Sturm?

  


ne Spaß bei Seite.. was macht das Projekt?

MfG Max


----------



## Black_PC (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Stimmt, ist schließlich siet 10 Tagen schon nix mehr passiert.

Also was macht es, ausser das schöne Wetter geniessen


----------



## nobbi77 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Naja, wenn es so läuft, wie bei meinem Jubel-Projekt, dann ist momentan die Meiste Zeit beim Planen, Zeichnen und Hardware kaufen drauf gegangen 
Gut Ding will halt Weile haben...
Rossi macht das schon. Wir haben keinen Zeitdruck....Los jetzt, neue Bilder, Fauler Hund!


----------



## ole88 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

oh man und ich seh jetzt erst das du das raven hast, wird wohl auch das neue zuhause meiner hardware, ich find das ding einfach genial vor allem der 90° gedrehte käfig was einfach ma anderst genial ist.


----------



## Black_PC (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wann gibt es hier eig mla wieder was neues ??


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Moin Modder....

Leider habe ich im Moment beruflich sehr viel um die Ohren und darüber hinaus ist meine Gesundheit seit ein paar Wochen sehr angeschlagen....renne von Arzt zu Arzt und Untersuchung zur Untersuchung....

Es geht hier bald weiter....versprochen...

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Okay, dann werd erstmal gesund, deshalb gute Besserungs Grüße von mir.

Dann meld dich einfach, wenn es dir wieder besser geht und du wieder was neues gemacht hast oder was neues planst.


----------



## Zeimean (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



> renne von Arzt zu Arzt und Untersuchung zur Untersuchung....



Kleiner Tipp:
Vllt. sollstest du wenn du krank bist nicht rennen!?!

_*ganzschnellwegrenn*_


----------



## Black_PC (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Zeimean schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp:
> Vllt. sollstest du wenn du krank bist nicht rennen!?!
> 
> _*ganzschnellwegrenn*_



Der war derbe, aber da stimm ich dir zu, rennen ist, wenn man krank ist nciht gut.

*schnellerwegrennundzeimeangehfehlergebenso,dasserfälltundvonrossierwischtwird*


----------



## Zeimean (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



> Der war derbe, aber da stimm ich dir zu, rennen ist, wenn man krank ist nciht gut.
> 
> *schnellerwegrennundzeimeangehfehlergebenso,dasser fälltundvonrossierwischtwird*



nanana derbe war das nicht höchstens etwas sarkastisch.

*währendichschnellwegrennundblack_pcmirgehfehlergibtchucknorrisanrufenundumhilfebitten, dannblack_pcvonroundhousekickgetroffenbiszueinereinsameninselohneinternetfliegt*


----------



## Black_PC (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Okay, dann sarkastisch, aber wir sollten mal das Off Topic gelaber lassen

*freuen, dassichmeinnichtvorhandenesgamernotebook, mitUMTSdabeihabemiteinerflat, daichwusstedasdertagkommenwürdeandemichaufeinsamerinsellannde*


----------



## axel25 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Renn nur 

Wir finden dich überall.


----------



## nobbi77 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*Diagnose von Dr Nobbi:*

*Modding-Gitis....*
*Kein Alkohol, kein Sex, keine Zigaretten und kein Fernsehen!*

*Rosstaeuscher: Lebe ich dadurch länger?*
*Dr Nobbi: Nein, aber es kommt dir länger vor *

*GUTE BESSERUNG!!!!!!*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hilfe !!!!

Alles verrückte hier.....

Ich liebe dieses Forum....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Auch von mir erst mal alles Gute, werde erst mal wieder richtig gesund, dann kannst du auch wieder 
was schaffen. Bin schon gespannt, was du dir alles ausgedacht hast.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Auch von mir erst mal alles Gute, werde erst mal wieder richtig gesund, dann kannst du auch wieder
> was schaffen. Bin schon gespannt, was du dir alles ausgedacht hast.




Danke...

Ich gehe morgen erst einmal in die Röhre und bekomme hoffentlich auch das Ergebnis von diesem Schlafgerätdingsbums.....

Dann sehen wir mal weiter....


@Topic

Ich habe mir noch ein paar schöne Sachen ausgedacht....

Mfg


----------



## STSLeon (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Aber nicht die Röhre fernmodden! Drück dir die Daumen, das was harmloses rauskommt und du schnell wieder hier auf Beinen stehst.


----------



## Black_PC (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ja, hoff ich auch für dich, Rossi.

Was für Ideen hast du denn so ???


----------



## ole88 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

ups da hab ich die röhren grade neu gesleevt da kommt nur gutes raus


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Soooo....

Mal die gute Nachricht.....

Es ist nichts Negatives raus gekommen .... Puuuhhhhhh....

Ich lag 1 1/2 Stunden mit dem ganzen Oberkörper im MRT.....

Da darf man wirklich keine Platzangst bekommen, da die Decke nur rund 15 cm über der Nasenspitze ist....

Schlimm wurde es, als der Doc mit Hilfe von Medis meine Pumpe auf Vollast gejagt hat.....ich dachte mir Explodiert der Brustkorb und ich kriege keine Luft mehr....da bekommt man auch Platzangst.....

Also....meine Pumpe ist absolut OK !!!!

Was mir fehlt, weiß man leider immer noch nicht, da das Ergebnis von diesem Schlafdingsbums noch nicht da ist.....



@Topic

Geplant ist noch ne Innenraum Verkleidung und Farbtechnisch wird sich außen auch noch was ändern....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Super mein Bester, das sind doch schon sehr gute Nachrichten, ich freue mich schon auf dein 
nächstes Bilderupdate. 

[OT]
(Falls es sich um ein Schlafapnoe handelt, solltest du dann schnell handeln, das ist nicht ohne.)
[/OT]


----------



## STSLeon (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Das sind ja teilweise schon mal richtig gute Nachrichten, freut mich für dich! Also weiter im Marathon und halte uns ja auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## ole88 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

freut mich das nur gutes rauskam.


----------



## Black_PC (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Freut mich, dass es nix schlimmes ist.

Bin schon aufs nächste Update gespannt


----------



## Timmynator (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



ole88 schrieb:


> freut mich das nur gutes rauskam.



Schieb den Rossi in die Röhre und später kommt 'was Gutes raus


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Schieb den Rossi in die Röhre und später kommt 'was Gutes raus


na ja: entweder 'ne Rohrbombe oder ein Röhrenbraten......


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> na ja: entweder 'ne Rohbombe oder eine Röhrenbraten......



...auf NobLorRos'sche Art...


----------



## Tgt79 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Also irgendwie is hier in letzter zeit nich allzu viel los, oder?


----------



## ole88 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

rosssiii ich hab etz auch eins, und zwar in black^^
geiles ding wobei die kabelführung noch oprimiert werden muss mittels dremel


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



ole88 schrieb:


> rosssiii ich hab etz auch eins, und zwar in black^^
> geiles ding wobei die kabelführung noch oprimiert werden muss mittels dremel




Gratuliere...

Das Arme Gehäuse....gleich mit einem Dremel...

Ich habe jetzt Urlaub....und da werde ich auch weiter bauen....

ABER bei den aktuellen Temps.....halte ich mich im Moment hier auf....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und genieße das geile Wetter....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Selbst "Fröschi" ist zufrieden und lässt sich nicht stören...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute muss ich meinen Urlaub für einen halben Tag unterbrechen....

Und Samstag habe ich "Public Viewing" mit Freunden auf meiner Terrasse...

ABER nächste Woche werde ich wieder Modden .... Versprochen....

Mfg​


----------



## ole88 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

geile lage wo das haus steht,

ja gleich mitm dremel is etz perfektioniert worden kable nur noch von hinten alles gut verdeckt


----------



## Timmynator (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Bist du das auf dem ersten Bild rechts mit dem Rücken zur Kamera?


----------



## Timmynator (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

//das hier kann weg, technischer Fehler verursachte Doppelpost


----------



## Kaspar (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

na wenn das nicht mal ne aussicht ist


----------



## godtake (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

hm...eine Frage:
*
Was machst Du an meinem Pool?* 

Ich freu mich schon wenns weitergeht! Bis dann, Grüße, der godi


----------



## Ossus (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ferienhaus oder richtiges Haus?
Sieht super aus.
Tolle Gegend


----------



## Kaspar (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Bin der Meinung das es sein richtiges ist 

Gruß

PS: Das auf dem Stuhl unter Sonnenschirm ist Rossi Senior (oder Rossi ?)


----------



## h_tobi (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Niedersachsen FTW.  Das schönste Bundesland der Welt würde Franky sagen. 

Dann erhole dich erst mal richtig gut, ich freue mich schon auf dein nächstes Update.


----------



## orange619 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

ich würd sagen das is Bayern.
Bei dem Wetter hätt ich auch keine Bock drinnen zu sitzen und mich mitm Dremel rum zu ärgern.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Bist du das auf dem ersten Bild rechts mit dem Rücken zur Kamera?


 
Nein....Rossi Senior...



Ossus schrieb:


> Ferienhaus oder richtiges Haus?
> Sieht super aus.
> Tolle Gegend


 
Mein Richtiges Haus.... 




Kaspar schrieb:


> PS: Das auf dem Stuhl unter Sonnenschirm ist Rossi Senior (oder Rossi ?)


 
Jo....zu sehen ist Rossi Senior.....Rossi`s Mama und mein kleiner Frechdachs im Pool...




orange619 schrieb:


> ich würd sagen das is Bayern.
> Bei dem Wetter hätt ich auch keine Bock drinnen zu sitzen und mich mitm Dremel rum zu ärgern.


 


h_tobi schrieb:


> Niedersachsen FTW.  Das schönste Bundesland der Welt würde Franky sagen.
> 
> Dann erhole dich erst mal richtig gut, ich freue mich schon auf dein nächstes Update.


 

Jo tobi ... Niedersachsen Rules 

Nee orange....tobi hat Recht....ist Niedersachsen....

Ich wohne mitten im Weserbergland, genauer gesagt in der *"Rühler Schweiz"*...dem ein oder anderen Motorad Freak wird das vielleicht etwas sagen...

Es sieht bei uns so aus wie in Bayern....

Jeden Falls ist hinter meinem Haus außer Wiese und Wald NICHTS....

@tobi
Hey tobi ..... wann kommst Du vorbei ???? Das Bier ist kalt gestellt....

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Dann können wir uns j auf viele Updates im Laufe der nächsten Wochen freuen


----------



## h_tobi (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> @tobi
> Hey tobi ..... wann kommst Du vorbei ???? Das Bier ist kalt gestellt....
> 
> Mfg



Hehe, das höre ich doch gerne, schick mir mal deine genaue Adresse per PN,
dann würde ich nach dem Urlaub gerne mal vorbei kommen.
Ganz so weit war ich ins Weserbergland noch nicht vorgedrungen, es fängt ja 
bei mir um die Ecke an. 
Es würde mich jedenfalls freuen, dich mal besuchen zu können.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



ole88 schrieb:


> geile lage wo das haus steht,


Aber auch nur solange, bis der Bauer die Wiese nebenan am Sonntag Vormittag odelt oder morgens um habl Fünf anfängt, zu Mähen....


----------



## h_tobi (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

..... oder der Tobi vorbei kommt  ich werde dann morgen mal eine Generalinspektion vornehmen, 
ich hoffe, das ich danach noch in´s Weser Bergland einreisen darf.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Es gibt wirklich sowas wie Hügel im Norden?


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

na, wat meinste, warum dat Weserbergland _Berg_land heisst?


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Na ja, 3 Meter Erhöhungen zählen nicht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Na ja, 3 Meter Erhöhungen zählen nicht




Du hast eine seltene Art um Schläge zu betteln.....

Mfg


----------



## modnoob (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Echt cooles Projekt! Das mit dem Gitter ist ne coole Idee. 
ich find das Gehäuse toll und will es mir kaufen. Deshalb ne Frage wie lang ist den der Bereich auf der Rückseite wo der Radiator drann ist? Ist da genug Platz für nen 480er oder nen 560er Radiator?
Hoffe du findest Zeit und Lust dass mal zu messen.

MFG Modnoob


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



orange619 schrieb:


> ich würd sagen das is Bayern.


Der 'Freistatt' Bayern ist ja noch nicht mal Deutschland!

Wenn schon, denn schon: Niedersachsen!


----------



## h_tobi (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Genau so sehe ich das auch, 

Die Generalinspektion bei Rossi ist ein voller Erfolg gewesen, es war ein schönes Erlebnis sein Projekt 
GEEK in Natura erleben zu dürfen, den Pool habe ich ebenfalls getestet und für gut befunden.

Es war ein sehr schöner Nachmittag bei super Gastgebern, hier noch mal vielen Dank für die tolle Bewirtung. 
Ich hoffe, das wir so was noch öfters machen werden und erwarte natürlich auch einen Gegenbesuch. 

PS: Leider hat die "Schatztruhe" nicht auf mein Motorrad gepasst, sonst wäre ich noch in Versuchung gekommen
den Besuch plötzlich zu verkürzen.....


----------



## kero81 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wäre doch bestimmt ein klasse Topcase!


----------



## h_tobi (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hmmmm,
da bringst du mich jetzt aber auf eine Idee, dann hätte ich genug Power für ein Navi mit 22" Monitor....


----------



## kero81 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Navi??? Das brauchst du dann nichtmehr, hast doch dann Google Maps!  Hihi...


----------



## moe (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

männo, ich würde  dich ja auch gerne mal besuchen und den geek besichtigen, aber das würde ne längere tour werden. (-> baden-württemberg ftw!)

ps: aber nich, dass du dann anfängst, eintritt zu nehmen...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Puuhhhhh...

Bin ich froh das die Generalinspektion so gut gelungen ist....

Es war echt ein Toller Nachmittag, wir hatten sehr viel Spaß und tobi ist Live genauso wie im Forum....

Der Gegenbesuch ist Garantiert....ich muss ja auch noch Deinen Pool Testen....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Das will ich doch wohl hoffen, ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf deinen Gegenbesuch.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



modnoob schrieb:


> Echt cooles Projekt! Das mit dem Gitter ist ne coole Idee.
> ich find das Gehäuse toll und will es mir kaufen. Deshalb ne Frage wie lang ist den der Bereich auf der Rückseite wo der Radiator drann ist? Ist da genug Platz für nen 480er oder nen 560er Radiator?
> Hoffe du findest Zeit und Lust dass mal zu messen.
> 
> MFG Modnoob




Danke für die Blumen....

An das Heck passt nur ein 360er ... ist ja auch so vorgesehen .... im Boden könnte man noch einen Single 120er oder 140er unterbringen....

Das Gehäuse hat im Boden Ansauggitter mit Staubschutzfilter.....

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Könnte man hinten mit viel Trickserei nicht auch einen 480 unterbringen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



axel25 schrieb:


> Könnte man hinten mit viel Trickserei nicht auch einen 480 unterbringen?




Das Problem ist, das er dann bis zum Boden reichen würde und hinten ist ja auch noch der Auslass des Netzteils....

Man könnte es probieren....

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wann machst du eig mal wieder weiter mit dem Projekt ???, oder hab ich iwas überlesen, weshlab du nicht weitermachst.


----------



## axel25 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Und nach oben, sodass der Radi oben raussteht?


----------



## modnoob (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Eventuell kann man sowas (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Radiator Stand - black - Quad - 4x120mm Phobya Radiator Stand - black - Quad - 4x120mm 38147 )anbauen und so einen 480er einbauen der dann etwas absteht und durch den Abstand nichts verdeckt und dann etwas rausguckt. Du müsstest bitte nur messen wie hoch diese Metallplatte ist.


----------



## kero81 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

@axel
Klar, mit basteln kannst du alles machen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Habs gerade erst gefunden 

Naja sehr geiles Ding 

NLR ftw 

lg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Wann machst du eig mal wieder weiter mit dem Projekt ???, oder hab ich iwas überlesen, weshlab du nicht weitermachst.




Gibt demnächst ein Update....

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Na dann werde ich mich auf demnächst freuen


----------



## Kaspar (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich mich auf demnächst freuen



sign rossi abdates fetzen !


----------



## godtake (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hm...war demnächst nicht gestern? Los, Rossi Go! Rossi Go!


----------



## Tgt79 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

War da nicht ein Update geplant?


----------



## kero81 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hmmmm, scheint als wäre der Rabe ausgeflogen. Nimmermehr...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Der Rossi muß leider wieder seit heute arbeiten....

Sorry Leute .... bei der Hitze in den letzten drei Wochen, hatte ich wirklich nicht den Nerv etwas zu machen....

Allerdings habe ich jetzt am Wochenende etwas getan....mal schauen ob es ein Update würdig ist....

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wenn nicht nenn es nicht Update sondern, Zwischenveränderung oder sowas in der Art, aber auf jeden Fall es uns zeigen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sooooo....

Mal ein paar Impressionen, was die letzten drei Wochen hier bei mir zu Hause so abgegangen ist.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also habe ich mich Hauptsächlich in diesem Teil meines Gartens 
aufgehalten.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Bereich wurde auch von tobi begutachtet und für Tauglich befunden.....
Die Hitze treibt auch manchmal seltsame Blüten.....

Beim Gang in die Küche habe ich dieses vorgefunden....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ich habe meine Frau sicherheitshalber nicht nach dem Grund gefragt....
Ich hatte Angst vor der Antwort....
Ich muss noch einige Fotos bearbeiten und dann gibt es auch ein Update....

Mfg​


----------



## godtake (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

äh....IIIIIIH! 

Freu mich schon auf dein Update!


----------



## Celina'sPapa (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

 Was sehen meine entzündeten Augen im Hintergrund des letzten Bildes? 

Eine Tasse? Eine Weihnachtstasse? 

Weihnachtstasse... Geflügel... 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! Bald is wieder Weihnachten!!! 


Spass beiseite. So lässt es sich aushalten 

Mach weiter so


----------



## 00p4tti7 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Schönen Garten hast du da . Der Pool sieht echt verlockend aus ..^^.

Freu mich schon auf das Update .


----------



## Black_PC (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Der Garten ist echt schön, in'en Pool könnt ich auch mal wieder springen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Was sehen meine entzündeten Augen im Hintergrund des letzten Bildes?
> 
> Eine Tasse? Eine Weihnachtstasse?
> 
> ...


 
Ist sogar eine echte Milka Tasse....

Der Pool lohnt sich dieses ja wirklich....letztes Jahr waren wir kaum drinn.....

Und NEIN .... ich bin nicht auf dem Foto zu sehen, falls jemand fragt....



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Schönen Garten hast du da . Der Pool sieht echt verlockend aus ..^^.
> 
> Freu mich schon auf das Update .


 


Black_PC schrieb:


> Der Garten ist echt schön, in'en Pool könnt ich auch mal wieder springen.


 

Oh ja....in den Pool springe ich heute abend nach der Arbeit wieder rein.....

Freut mich das Euch mein Garten gefällt.....ihr könnt aber nur ein drittel sehen....den Rest Euch vielleicht noch was heute abend.....

Oder doch ein Update ???

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Lieber ein Update


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wieso oder?
Und natürlich


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ihr glaubt es kaum....

Eure Schlimmsten Alpträume werden war....

Es gibt ein 
*Update*
*Es wird Zeit sich einmal um den Innenraum zu kümmern....

Ich möchte ein paar Abdeckungen basteln, damit das ganze etwas Sauberer aussieht....

Zunächst habe ich mit der bewährten NobLorRos Messmethode den Innenraum vermessen......

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**Mit den daraus gewonnenen Exakten Messdaten ging es frisch ans Werk.....*

*Zum bauen benutze ich 2mm Starke Kunststoffplatten, die normale Weise als Trittschutz für Laminat ihren Dienst versehen....

Der Vorteil des Material ist, das es sich mit einem Kutter Messer schneiden lässt und leicht Biegsam ist....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**Also....Anzeichnen...

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​*
und schneiden....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**Das Ergebnis...

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​*

Nun geht es ans Biegen....

Dazu spanne ich die Platte ein und erhitze es mit einer NobLorRos Heißluft Pistole.....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

*Und ging alles Glatt ???*

*Hey...wir sind hier bei NobLorRos......*

*Ich habe geschlagene 30 Minuten gebraucht, bis das ganze die Gewünschte Form hatte.....

Und habe mir dabei natürlich ordentlich die Finger verbrannt.....

Notiz an mich....HANDSCHUHE ANZIEHEN !!! *
*Jeden Falls, gab es dann doch ein Ergebnis....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Voller Vorfreude eilte ich zum Gehäuse um mein Meisterwerk einmal Probe liegen zu lassen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*So ein Mist....
Passt nicht...
Ist zu groß....*

*Da muss ich nacharbeiten....

An der bewährten NobLorRos Messmethode kann es ja nicht liegen.....also bin ich bestimmt Ferngemoddet worden....*
*Coming soon....*
*Edit:*

Mein Garten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Was sehen meine Augen denn da, ein Kabel ohne Sleeve, dass du musst du ändern.

Hats du vor die ABdeckung noch zu lackieren oder so ???


PS: Dein Garten ist echt schick, ist bestimmt viel Arbeit den zu pflegen


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Mir fällt das Wort nicht ein...
Fieber?
Forwärts?
Fingerknospen?
Nee...

Ahja: FAIL 

Gut dass der Garten kein PC ist 

Viel Glück beim Nachbessern!


----------



## axel25 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

:d ich wars nicht.

Rossi, keine Angst den Garten kann ich noch verschönern.

DRÜCK


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Was sehen meine Augen denn da, ein Kabel ohne Sleeve, dass du musst du ändern.
> 
> Hats du vor die ABdeckung noch zu lackieren oder so ???
> 
> ...


 
Im Gehäuse ist Dummy Hardware verbaut.....

Kabel werden hoffentlich nicht zu sehen sein....und die die zu sehen sind werden noch gesleevet.....

Die Abdeckung wird passend zum Innenraum schwarz lackiert.....

Das schlimmste ist das Rasen mähen....der Rest ist nicht so tragisch....außer das Gießen derzeit....

Mfg


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Heute solls ja regnen, dann brauchste nicht zu giessen und hast mehr Zeit für andere Dinge


----------



## Fifadoc (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

wasn das fürn zeuch? 
das is kein plexi... menn bist du ekelig ^^


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Da hast du dich wohl gleich mehrmals selber ferngemoddet
Wobei nahgemoddet da irgendwie besser passen würde


----------



## moe (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

oha, da wohnt einer noch bei mama...

btw: dieses kunststoff zeug ist recht gut zu verarbeiten, aber du musst aufpassen wenn du das lackiert hast. wenn du das zu stark knickst, dann kriegt die lackierung risse. alternativ könntest "flexiblen" lack nehmen, aber frag mich nicht, wo man so was herbekommt.


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



moe schrieb:


> oha, da wohnt einer noch bei mama...
> 
> btw: dieses kunststoff zeug ist recht gut zu verarbeiten, aber du musst aufpassen wenn du das lackiert hast. wenn du das zu stark knickst, dann kriegt die lackierung risse. alternativ könntest "flexiblen" lack nehmen, aber frag mich nicht, wo man so was herbekommt.



ist zwar OT, aber wenn der lack etwas flexibel sein soll könnte man es mit Lack auf Acrylbasis probieren. Speziell der Acryllack zum streichen bekommt am ende eine leicht gummi-artige konsistenz und ist damit minimal dehnbar.
Kustharz-Lack dagegen wird zu hart, das dürfte fast immer reißen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



moe schrieb:


> oha, da wohnt einer noch bei mama...
> 
> btw: dieses kunststoff zeug ist recht gut zu verarbeiten, aber du musst aufpassen wenn du das lackiert hast. wenn du das zu stark knickst, dann kriegt die lackierung risse. alternativ könntest "flexiblen" lack nehmen, aber frag mich nicht, wo man so was herbekommt.


 

Falls Du mich meinst, meine Mama und mein Papa wohnen bei MIR....

Das Haus gehört mir und meine Eltern sind bei mir eingezogen.....

Also darf ich zu meinen Eltern sagen "Solange Ihr Eure Füße unter MEINEN Tisch stellt....."

Das mit dem Lack ist mir bekannt....ich habe aus dem Material schon einmal was für einen Mod gebaut und auch lackiert....

Wenn das richtig zurecht gebogen ist, dann bleibt das auch so....da sollte hoffentlich nichts passieren.... 

@Fifa
Ich verwende auch Acryl Lack....damit habe ich bisher die besten Erfahrungen gemacht......


*Umfrage*​*Da ich mich noch immer nicht entscheiden kann, was für eine Außenfarbe der Mod bekommen soll, möchte ich noch mal Eure Meinung hören.....*

*Zur Auswahl steht:*​
*[ ] Hell Metallic Gelb*​
*[ ] Viper Grün Metallic (Scirocco)*​
*[ ] Alles in Schwarz lassen*​
*[ ] Schneeweiß*​
*Außer Konkurrenz:*​
*[ ] Hornhaut Braun*
*[ ] Hello Kitty Look*
*[ ] Klostein gelb*
*[ ] Popelgrün*
*[ ] Tunten Lila*
*[ ] andere Tuffige Farbe nämlich _____*
*[ ] Projekt aufgeben, wird eh nichts und verschenken an _____*

*Her mit Euren Meinungen....*

*Mfg*​


----------



## 00p4tti7 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

7. *[]* *Projekt aufgeben, wird eh nichts und verschenken an mich .*

Nein spaß xD. ich find 2+4 gut xD


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

könntest du mal eine kostprobe von "klostein gelb" angeben?


----------



## moe (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

also die scirocco farbe sieht schon geil aus, aber zum raben passt sowas doch nicht, also:

3: alles schwarz lassen, aber blau schimmernde akzente setzen, wenn das geht.


----------



## Black_PC (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

[x] Alles in Schwarz lassen

wie moe schon sagte, aber mit blauen Akzenten.

Aber
[ ] Viper Grün Metallic (Scirocco)

finde ich auch gut


----------



## ole88 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

alles in schwarz weil nur so sieht das case gut aus


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas wäre nett


----------



## Tgt79 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Was soll das sein?


----------



## axel25 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Nein, auch kein toxisches Grün, hatten wir alles schon!

Wie wärs mit den Bahnfarben?

Ice-Weiß und Bahnrot .


----------



## STSLeon (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Dann fällt beim Rechner aber auch die Kühlung aus und dann war es das mit der guten Hardware 

Das Viper Grün wäre schon geil, passt aber leider nicht zum Mod. Schwarz mit blauen Akzenten ist perfekt für den Raben


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Das Grün war mehr Scherz als Ernst, nur so nebenbei ^^

Schwarz mit Akzenten wäre bestimmt toll, aber dann müsste es schon Speziallack sein oÄ
Sowas wie Dunkel Blau Metallic, das hebt sich besser ab vom schwarzen Hintergrund.
Matt auf Matt wäre so ... naja, hat viel Potential nach nichts auszusehen
Deswegen lieber Effektlack drüber oder gleich eine nicht 08/15 Farbe.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich war mal so frei und hab eine Umfrage erstellt


----------



## Fifadoc (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei und hab eine Umfrage erstellt



kriegste die denn diesmal am ende wieder weg, wenn sie nciht mehr gebraucht wird, oder ist die nun auch auf ewig in diesem trööt verankert?


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Shiny Silver, wie die Bitspower-Anschlüsse

Kleine Kostprobe?

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s86/paultan15/REVENTON/_MG_2214.jpg


----------



## axel25 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Nein, die Kühlung schaltet sich bei 32°C Außentemperatur ab, um Schäden an selbiger zu verhindern .

Rossi, bloß nicht die Zigarette an den T-Sensor halten .


----------



## Green.Tea (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Schwarz mit blauen Akzenten ist perfekt für den Raben



hört sich echt gut an ich wäre auch für ne schwarze basis und dann irgendwas cooles, was mit effektlack 

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



@ Malkvian

DANKE SCHÖN 


So,So....Bahnfarben also....

Dann streikt mein PC wahrscheinlich öfters......



Geplant war ursprünglich, das die Wakü gelb sein sollte....
Ich musste aber feststellen, das die Kühlflüssigkeiten, die als UV Gelb verkauft werden, fast alle grünlich leuchten, das gleiche gilt für Gelbe Schläuche....

Also, gab es eine Plan Änderung, so das die Wakü nun UV Rot werden soll....
Dazu werden noch die Status Led`s von blau in Rot geändert und geplant ist auch eine rote Unterbodenbeleuchtung....

Eine Blau-Schwarze Lackierung hört sich zwar gut an, nur dann müsste die Wakü blau werden und ich gebe zu, das ich darauf nicht stehe.....

*Ein rein schwarzes Gehäuse, mit einem schwarzen Radi Käfig, wirkt irgendwie so Trist.....da müssen noch ein paar Akzente gesetzt werden.....und da habe ich im Moment wirklich keine Idee....*

*Wenn jemand einen Vorschlag hat, nur her damit !!!!*

Mfg


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Nimm lila Sleeve
Gibts jetzt bei MDPC, und wäre ein super Akzent

http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sleeve-small-purple.htm


----------



## Timmynator (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich würde sagen, dass deine Akzente bereits durch deine Rotfärbung der Wakü, LEDs und Unterbodenbeleuchtung entstehen. Inmitten dessen ein rabenschwarzes Gehäuse erinnert ein wenig an den Raben Hugin, der Sage nach derjenige der zwei Raben von Odin der auf dem Schlachtfeld saß und das Blut der Feinde trank. 
Ein wenig morbide, aber die Maschine soll ja schließlich dazu genutzt werden siegreich aus virtuellen Schlachten hervorzugehen, oder?


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sehe ich ähnlich. Mach einige wenige Blenden oder andere Teile ebenfalls rot, evtl. noch etwas roter Sleeve, ganz viel schwarz und schon hast Du den schönsten Blutraben. 

lg


----------



## Green.Tea (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

gute vorschläge, aber du könntest es natürlich auch so machen : (falls dir das vorgeschlagende zu wenig akzente hat) schwarz mit blauen aktzenten auf deine neue wakü idee ummüntzen und einfach rote anstatt blaue aktzente machen 

mfg


----------



## Kaspar (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

ich habe mal für schnee weiß gevotet aber wenn mehrfach auswahl wäre dann hät ich schwarz und weiß angekreuzt in kombi mit dem rot kommt das bestimmt geil 

und zu den bahn farben ab 32° geht dein pc dann auch regelmäßig aus und die raum temperatur bei dir zu hause steigt auf +50° 

Gruß Kaspar

PS: hättest du was dagegen wenn ich irgendwann zwichen dem 12. und 15.08 bei dir aufschlage ? mit anmeldung natürlich nur weil dann bin ich bei nem kumpel in hannover und da würde sich das anbieten mal auf nen kaffee vorbei zukommen (bier darf ich ja nicht weil wegen probezeit beim lappen  )


----------



## godtake (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hm....schnee gelb?


----------



## 00p4tti7 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hm.... ich find Schwarz-Weiß ist so normal,das haben soviele und ein Rosstauscher muss doch was besonderes haben oder nicht???^^

Ich wär aber auch dafür,dass Schwarz als Grundfarbe bleibt, gelbe oder sogar knallgrüne (wie der hellgrüne Nils-Sleeve xD) Akzente wären ziemlich....anders... xD


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass deine Akzente bereits durch deine Rotfärbung der Wakü, LEDs und Unterbodenbeleuchtung entstehen. Inmitten dessen ein rabenschwarzes Gehäuse erinnert ein wenig an den Raben Hugin, der Sage nach derjenige der zwei Raben von Odin der auf dem Schlachtfeld saß und das Blut der Feinde trank.
> Ein wenig morbide, aber die Maschine soll ja schließlich dazu genutzt werden siegreich aus virtuellen Schlachten hervorzugehen, oder?


 


Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Mach einige wenige Blenden oder andere Teile ebenfalls rot, evtl. noch etwas roter Sleeve, ganz viel schwarz und schon hast Du den schönsten Blutraben.
> 
> lg


 
Ihr habt mich gerade auf Ideen gebracht....

Als alter Fan von Sagen, Geschichte, Fantasy Romanen und Tabletops sind mir mit eurem Hinweis gleich ein paar Ideen gekommen....



Green.Tea schrieb:


> gute vorschläge, aber du könntest es natürlich auch so machen : (falls dir das vorgeschlagende zu wenig akzente hat) schwarz mit blauen aktzenten auf deine neue wakü idee ummüntzen und einfach rote anstatt blaue aktzente machen
> 
> mfg


 

Siehe oben.....


Der Umfrage Trend geht ja derzeit klar zu Schwarz lassen mit Akzenten.....

Ich neige im Moment dazu, mich der Mehrheit zu beugen.... (Ausnahmsweise mal....)

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wie wärs denn mit IC-Grau? 

Duckundweg


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Meinst Du die kochende Monatsbinde?


----------



## Cateros (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hello Kitty Style 
Ansonsten bin ich für giftgrün, passend zum Geek  

Cateros


----------



## axel25 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hm, schade, die IC-Farbkombo steht nicht zur Auswahl .

Dann halt eben schwarz.


----------



## Timmynator (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Als alter Fan von Sagen, Geschichte, Fantasy Romanen und Tabletops sind mir mit eurem Hinweis gleich ein paar Ideen gekommen...



Na, nicht so zögerlich! Wir wollen die Hirngespinste hören, von Aegir bis Yngvi


----------



## h_tobi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

So, da bin ich wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub, prima, das du noch nicht weiter gebastelt hast, so 
habe ich wenigstens nichts verpasst. 
Ich tendiere bei der Farbwahl mangels Schwarz/Blau  dann zum Schwarz/(dunkel) Grün 
dann lass mal hören, auf was für Ideen du gekommen bist....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> So, da bin ich wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub, prima, das du noch nicht weiter gebastelt hast, so
> habe ich wenigstens nichts verpasst.
> Ich tendiere bei der Farbwahl mangels Schwarz/Blau  dann zum Schwarz/(dunkel) Grün
> dann lass mal hören, auf was für Ideen du gekommen bist....




Na....

Dann schau mal ein paar Seiten davor....da ist ein Update, welches Du verpasst hast...

Da ich am Wochenende nicht Faul war, könnte ich heute Abend wohl ein Update schreiben....

Was meint Ihr ??? Lust darauf ???? 

Mfg


----------



## Timmynator (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hau raus dat Ding!


----------



## Green.Tea (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

da sowie so alle das update wollen sage ich : NEIN kein update


----------



## Black_PC (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Bitte erst später Abend oder sogar erst morgen, aber ich werde eh überstimmt


----------



## moe (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

update is ja langweilig, das macht doch jeder hier.
mach doch mal was anderes...


----------



## Fifadoc (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

genau, mach doch mal ein downdate und präsentier uns die urversion des rechners einfach nochmal.
aber so, als hättest du es ganz neu zurückgemoddet


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*HILFEEEEEE.....*

Ich bin von Verrückten umgeben.....

Na, dann passe ich ja gut hierher.....
Soooooooo....

Auf vielfachen Wunsch, gibt es jetzt ein 
*UPDATE*

*Wer keins möchte, macht einfach die Augen zu....
Wo war ich stehen geblieben ???

Ah ja....

Die Mittelabdeckung passte nicht.....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​*
Also, nach arbeiten......

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Schon besser....
Jetzt fehlt noch die Abdeckung für die Laufwerkskäfige....

Erst einmal anzeichnen und zurechtschneiden....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Und wieder biegen....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**Ei gucke da.....
Es passt auf Anhieb.....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​
*Jetzt kann man schon sehen, wie es werden soll....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**Jetzt fehlt noch das Feintuning....

So sieht die Midplate normaler weise aus.....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Extra großer Kabelausschnitt und extra großer Ausschnitt für den Lüfter....
Sieht unmöglich aus....
Um das zu ändern, habe ich mich mit meinem Schneidebrett und einem Satz Skalpelle in die Küche zurück gezogen....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​*
Zunächst schneide ich einen kleinen Ausschnitt für die Kabel rein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann fehlt noch ein kleiner Ausschnitt für den Lüfter, denn trotz Wakü möchte ich doch einen kleinen Luftzug im Gehäuse haben. 

Stil gemäß, habe ich die Silhouette eines fliegenden Raben aufgezeichnet...

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**Und in Stundenlanger Arbeit ausgeschnitten.....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Die ganzen Ecken und Kanten werden natürlich noch gefeilt....
Was sagt der Psychiater zum Patienten doch gleich ???

Bitte hinlegen....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**Als nächstes ist die Abdeckung für den Laufwerkskäfig dran....

Dazu mehr demnächst in diesem Kino.....
Coming soon....*​


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Goil


----------



## kero81 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ääääähm, Rossi, den komischen?Vogel? wirst doch doch nicht etwa lassen? Hat dich da Nobbis ?Teufel? inspiriert?  Bitte enttäusch mich nicht.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ääääähm, Rossi, den komischen?Vogel? wirst doch doch nicht etwa lassen? Hat dich da Nobbis ?Teufel? inspiriert?  Bitte enttäusch mich nicht.





Was gefällt Dir nicht ???

Mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

leuchtet der lüfter wenigstens, den man nun sehen muss?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> leuchtet der lüfter wenigstens, den man nun sehen muss?



Neeee...

Der Lüfter nicht....ABER....Später mehr dazu....

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Was mir an dem ?Vogel? nicht gefällt??? Alles, die Form.  Komm schon, das geht besser. Will dich nur bissl anspornen!


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder so?


----------



## Black_PC (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Super, okay, den Raben solltest du noch überarbeiten/neu machen, aber er sieht auch ent so schlecht aus, aber man könnte vllt das Metallgitter darunter auch ncoh wegremeln, ich denke,dass sehe besser aus.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Also....

Ich habe hier massig Raben Bilder, auch die, die Ihr gepostet habt.....

Alle habe ich bearbeitet, vergrößert etc......

Es ging darum, noch einen ausreichend großen Luft Durchlass zu haben....

Und das Bild, was ich verwendet habe, war das einzigste, welches Kompakt und  gleichzeitig groß genug war....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze fällt jetzt nur so extrem auf, weil die Blende noch nicht lackiert ist......

Außerdem habe ich mit der Silhouette noch etwas vor.....und den Käfig sieht man dann auch nicht mehr.....

Das ganze Feld des Gitters ist nun mal nur 18x18 cm groß...

Wartet es doch erst einmal ab.....Ihr werdet bestimmt überrascht sein...


WIE JETZT ??? DAS VIPER GRÜN LIEGT PLÖTZLICH VORN ???

Mfg


----------



## wirelessy (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Klutten? Hat da wieder wer in der DB rumgepfuscht? *klonk*

*duckundwech*


----------



## Green.Tea (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

sieht echt nett aus aber der vogel ist ja mal echt ....
GEIL xD (not) aber trotzdem


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Der Vogel ist bestimmt nur provisorisch und wird noch ausgefeilt 
Also immer langsam mit den alten Moddern.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Auf jeden Fall sehen die Blenden schon mal richtig gut aus, 
wobei mir die Flügel vom Raben auch nicht so richtig gefallen wollen, aber ich werde erst mal das 
Ergebnis abwarten, ich bin gespannt, was du noch in der Hinterhand hast.


----------



## kero81 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Also wenn ich mir deine Skizze so anschaue und dann deinen Ausschnitt, glaube ich zu ahnen was Du vor hast. Das schaut dann auch wieder gut aus. Machst du eine zweite Blende drunter mit dem Ausschnitt wie deine Skizze, sodass der Rabe eine Leuchtenede Umrandung hat?


----------



## Black_PC (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Gut, dann werde ich abwarten, wie es am Ende dann aussieht und dann beurteilen.


Aber warum liegt Viper Grün Metallic (Scirocco) vorne ?, schwrz ist viel besser


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ...
> 
> WIE JETZT ??? DAS VIPER GRÜN LIEGT PLÖTZLICH VORN ???
> 
> Mfg



na und? du weisst doch wie das mit abstimmungen ist. das sind doch eher so anregungen als wirklich bindende abstimmungen.
wenn du dich nun für schwarz mit akzenten entschieden hast, dann ignorier die abstimmung doch einfach xD


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Interessantes Projekt.

Ich habe auch vor mir das Raven 01 zu kaufen und bin schon bei der Planung.

Daher wollte ich dich mal Fragen welchen AGB bzw. welche Art (röhre oder Laufwerkschacht) du einbauen willst.

Ich wollte mir zuerst ne Röhre kaufen, habe dann allerdings auf Bildern gesehen das dafür eigentlich kein Platz ist...

Und wo baust du den Radi an, nutzt du die Winkel und baust ihn hinten ran?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Sunsihne12 schrieb:


> Interessantes Projekt.
> 
> Ich habe auch vor mir das Raven 01 zu kaufen und bin schon bei der Planung.
> 
> ...


 

Das weiß ich selber noch nicht....

Ich habe hier noch einen Zern rum liegen, der ist klein genug, das man den überall montieren könnte.....

Das ist so ein Part, da muss ich mir noch einmal gedanken drüber machen....

Wo der Radi hin soll habe ich doch schon gezeigt...

Wozu habe ich denn sonst eine Heck Abdeckung Konstruiert...

Mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

aah jez hab ich es gesehen ^^

Zur übersichtlichkeit hättest du auf Seite 1 dir lieber mal ein paar Platz halter bauen sollen, dann könntest du dort immer alle aktuellen Handlungen und Bilder reiposten und die Abonennten und Schaulustigen hätten alles immer im Überblick ohne den ganzen Fred zu durch forsten


----------



## UnnerveD (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Sunsihne12 schrieb:


> aah jez hab ich es gesehen ^^
> 
> Zur übersichtlichkeit hättest du auf Seite 1 dir lieber mal ein paar Platz halter bauen sollen, dann könntest du dort immer alle aktuellen Handlungen und Bilder reiposten und die Abonennten und Schaulustigen hätten alles immer im Überblick ohne den ganzen Fred zu durch forsten



Man könnte auch einfach von Anfang an mitlesen  (Erfahrungsgemäß immer lohnenswert bei "Rossi")

@Rossi - gj so far - weiter so


----------



## h_tobi (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen,  dafür sind die ABO´s gedacht.


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Sunsihne12 schrieb:


> aah jez hab ich es gesehen ^^
> 
> Zur übersichtlichkeit hättest du auf Seite 1 dir lieber mal ein paar Platz halter bauen sollen, dann könntest du dort immer alle aktuellen Handlungen und Bilder reiposten und die Abonennten und Schaulustigen hätten alles immer im Überblick ohne den ganzen Fred zu durch forsten



ich mache das in meinen tagebüchern auch nicht. der aufwand ist dafür einfach zu hoch. 
ich mag das auch nicht bei anderen tagebüchern, wenn ich mir die neuen beiträge ansehe und nirgendwo ist ein update, weil ich das vorne suchen muss.

am ende kann man ja immer noch eine zusammenfassung schreiben und die dann vorne verlinken, finde ich.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Sunsihne12 schrieb:


> aah jez hab ich es gesehen ^^
> 
> Zur übersichtlichkeit hättest du auf Seite 1 dir lieber mal ein paar Platz halter bauen sollen, dann könntest du dort immer alle aktuellen Handlungen und Bilder reiposten und die Abonennten und Schaulustigen hätten alles immer im Überblick ohne den ganzen Fred zu durch forsten


 
Normaler Weise gibt es bei mir ein Inhaltsverzeichnis im Startpost....

Ich hatte aber bisher noch keine Lust eines anzulegen...



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Man könnte auch einfach von Anfang an mitlesen  (Erfahrungsgemäß immer lohnenswert bei "Rossi")
> 
> @Rossi - gj so far - weiter so


 


h_tobi schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen,  dafür sind die ABO´s gedacht.


 

Ich danke Euch für die Blumen....



Sooooo

Jetzt habt Ihr es alle geschaft, das ich das Konzept mit der Midplate noch einmal auf den Prüfstand lege und mir noch einmal darüber gedanken mache.....

Mfg


----------



## klaus$ (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

[x] Alles in schwarz lassen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Normaler Weise gibt es bei mir ein Inhaltsverzeichnis im Startpost....
> 
> Ich hatte aber bisher noch keine Lust eines anzulegen...



hahahahaha na dann


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ist das mit Klaus$ Rekordverdächtig ???

Gestern angemeldet und heute schon gesperrt ??? 

Mfg


----------



## moe (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

also die idee ist ja gut, aber ganz ehrlich, der "rabe" sieht eher aus wie ne überfahrene taube. *duckundweg*

wenn du jetz noch zufällig ganz viel von dem weißen plastikzeug rumliegen hast, dann kannst du die blende ja mal so gut es geht aus einem stück machen, um die spalten zu vermeiden.

ach, nee du wolltest die doch lacken fällt mir grad ein. dann hat sich das ja erledigt.


----------



## orange619 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ist das mit Klaus$ Rekordverdächtig ???
> 
> Gestern angemeldet und heute schon gesperrt ???
> 
> Mfg


Scheint so, sehr lustig.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ihr mögt mich alle nicht mehr....

Keiner mag meinen Raben.....


Ich brauche jetzt ganz dringend Taschentücher....



*Das habt Ihr jetzt davon....*


Die Midplate wird neu gemacht und das Belüftungskonzept habe ich überarbeitet....

Die beiden 180er Lüfter sind gerade raus geflogen....

Die Tage gibt es auch Fotos dazu....

Mfg


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Rossi, ich habe schon dein G.E.E.K geliebt, und deinen Raben liebe ich noch viiiiiel mehr


----------



## kero81 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Zum Raben: Sowas hässliches kann nur eine Mutter lieben. 
Du hast doch nicht etwa gedacht das der Rabe jemandem gefällt? Zumal er ja nichtmal wie ein Rabe aussieht, sondern eher wie zwei gekreuzte Mr. Hanky´s.  Nächstes mal wird bestimmt besser.


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ihr mögt mich alle nicht mehr....
> 
> Keiner mag meinen Raben.....
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ahahah, ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## ole88 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

hmm ich find so sieht er langweilig aus irgendwie auch das dadurch der airflow zugrunde geht aber egal^^


----------



## Danger23 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Also Rossi den Raben bekommst sicher besser hin aber ansonsten echt ein super Projekt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Zecko_Vicath schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
VIELEN DANK !!!

*Schnüff....Pweet....Tröööt....Putz...*

Wenigstens einer Denkt an mich.....


@ole88

Da ne Wakü drinn ist, brauche ich ja nicht viel Airflow....und es sieht mit den Abdeckungen Besser aus....

Gut....der Rabe sieht wie ne zerflederte Taube aus....ich überarbeite das ganze ja noch einmal......

Ich mache mal Fotos vom Geschlossenen Gehäuse....


Mfg


----------



## Plonk (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*Abo setz*

Find das Projekt recht interessant, gerade deine "eigene Heransgehensweise" an etwaige Probleme gefällt mir. Mal einer der nicht alles so ernst nimmt.

Du kannst du mir etwas mher zu den Kunststoffplatten verraten? Ich suche auch noch ein Material, welches sich leicht verarbeiten lässt und zur Innenraumabdeckung genutzt werden kann.
Ist das Trittschutzdämmung? Kenne die eigentlich nur als "Folie" die weich ist und nicht so stabil.

Gruß


----------



## ole88 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

du auch mit wakü is es krass was ohne airflow an wärme  entsteht habs mal ohne lüfter probiert, musste etz vom cougar denn lüfter drehen und das nt jetzt so einbaun das es kalte luft neibläst sowie einen großen 1xxcm lüfter naushaun damit die wakü da durchpasst naja sin noch paar sachen zu machen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Plonk schrieb:


> *Abo setz*
> 
> Find das Projekt recht interessant, gerade deine "eigene Heransgehensweise" an etwaige Probleme gefällt mir. Mal einer der nicht alles so ernst nimmt.
> 
> ...


 
Danke schön....

Ja, das ist die Trittschutzdämmung für Laminat...ich weiß aber nicht ob man die noch bekommt...ich hatte die noch liegen...





ole88 schrieb:


> du auch mit wakü is es krass was ohne airflow an wärme entsteht habs mal ohne lüfter probiert, musste etz vom cougar denn lüfter drehen und das nt jetzt so einbaun das es kalte luft neibläst sowie einen großen 1xxcm lüfter naushaun damit die wakü da durchpasst naja sin noch paar sachen zu machen


 
Das weiß ich ja, ist ja nicht meine erste Wakü....

Aber, im Deckel ist ja noch ein 120er, der saugt raus.....nur die beiden 180er bleiben nicht mehr drin.....

Warte es mal ab, ich habe mir was ausgedacht....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Soooo....Mädels...

Einmal die Midplate neu gemacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was sagt Ihr zu diesem komischen Vogel ????

Mfg​


----------



## nyso (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Erinnert mich an diese Aufkleber, die an Glasfassaden kleben, damit keine Vögel gegen krachen

Von nem Raben hat es aber nicht sonderlich viel


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Schon viel rabischer als die tote Fliege beim ersten Versuch.
Kannst du in dem Material nicht mit einem Seziermesser arbeiten?
Damit könntest du feine Strukturen freischneiden.
kA welche Konsistenz dein Trittschutz hat, meiner (der jetzt unterm Boden liegt) war recht spröde und liess sich zurechtschnitzen.

Ansonsten


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



nyso schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an diese Aufkleber, die an Glasfassaden kleben, damit keine Vögel gegen krachen
> 
> Von nem Raben hat es aber nicht sonderlich viel



Mhhh...

Was erwartest Du ???

Ich kann ja nur eine Silhouette machen...Es soll ja ein Ausschnitt werden...




Zecko_Vicath schrieb:


> Schon viel rabischer als die tote Fliege beim ersten Versuch.
> Kannst du in dem Material nicht mit einem Seziermesser arbeiten?
> Damit könntest du feine Strukturen freischneiden.
> kA welche Konsistenz dein Trittschutz hat, meiner (der jetzt unterm Boden liegt) war recht spröde und liess sich zurechtschnitzen.
> ...



Wird mit einem Skalpell zurecht geschnitten....habe ich ja im vorherigen Update schon gezeigt.....ist aber eine Sau Arbeit....

Mfg


----------



## nyso (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich erwarte das, was ich immer von dir erwarte^^

Was ganz besonderes

Wie wärs denn hiermit?
http://forum.epilepsie-netz.de/avatars/Natur/Vogel-Silhouette-Rabe.png


----------



## Timmynator (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



nyso schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an diese Aufkleber, die an Glasfassaden kleben, damit keine Vögel gegen krachen



...da diese die Silhouette von Greifvögeln ist er mit einem Raben als Aasfresser doch gar nicht so weit entfernt. Auf jeden Fall viel besser als der erste Versuch


----------



## Fifadoc (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



nyso schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn hiermit?
> http://forum.epilepsie-netz.de/avatars/Natur/Vogel-Silhouette-Rabe.png



ne danke, so eine tote möwe muss wirklich nicht sein.
ich find die vorlage von rossi schon ok so. 
erinnert etwa an "the crow" (siehe anhang)

aber rossis vogel hat nun mehr details und das sollte auch so sein, finde ich.


----------



## Danger23 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Also die zweite Variante gefällt mir jetzt auch viel besser. Das sieht schon mehr nach Vogel/Rabe aus. Viel Spaß beim Aussägen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich erwarte das, was ich immer von dir erwarte^^
> 
> Was ganz besonderes
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe zig Raben ausgedruck und ausgeschnitten und ausprobiert....

ABER....

Es soll ja noch ein Airflow möglich sein und das setzt auch eine gewisse Ausschnittgröße voraus....

Das Problem mit einem Motiv, wie von Dir vorgeschlagen ist, das die Ausschnittfläche nur halb so groß wird, wie bei dem von mir gezeigten Motiv, wegen der vielen Details.....

Ich muss das Bild klein ausdrucken, damit es noch auf die Midplate passt....

Das Gleiche gilt für das Offizielle Raven Logo von Silverstone....die Seitenflügel sind so weit ausladend, das der eigentliche Ausschnitt recht klein ausfallen würde....

Probiere es doch mal aus....die Maße der Midplate sind 18,7 x 34cm.....

Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, das auf der Rechten Seite noch der Ausschnitt für die Kabel in muss..... Und der eigentliche Airflow Bereich ist nur 18,7 x 20cm.....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Also mir gefällt der 2te Rabe schon wesentlich besser, die Details an den Flügeln passen schon richtig 
gut. Ich würde den nehmen.


----------



## pyro539 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich habe zig Raben ausgedruck und ausgeschnitten und ausprobiert....
> 
> ABER....
> 
> ...



Hey,

du könntest das ganze ja als "negativ" ausschneiden. Du passt den Raben also in einen Kreis (mit Radius gleich dem Lüfterradius) und schneidest alles außenrum ab.


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Nimm den zweiten Raben


----------



## Fifadoc (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

lass dir blos nix einreden, rossi.
der 2. rabe von dir is super so. der vorschlag von nyso ist NICHT schön!


----------



## moe (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

das sieht doch gleich besser aus. irgendwie mehr nach rabe...
du könntest den hals noch ein bisschen schmäler machen, dafür die schwanzfedern ein bisschen ausladender (also zur seite hin).

wobei ich nysos vorschlag (allerdings um die längsachse gespiegelt) noch besser fände, aber wenn das nicht geht, nimm deinen zweiten vorschlag.


----------



## kero81 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Mir gefällt Nyso´s Rabe auch besser, aber mach ruhig den langweiligen Raben!  Warum denn bloß ne draufsicht und nicht NUR den Kopf? Gibt doch so viele Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Black_PC (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Der 2. sieht eig schon relativ nah Vogel aus, zwar noch net richtig nach Rabe, aber das ist denk ih auch schwer und du solltest einfach nehmen


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Rossi, überfahre einfach einen und kleb ihn rein...hat nicht jeder und später gibt es herrliche Dufteffekte *duckundschnellwegrenn*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*SO !!!!*

Der Rabe bleibt so.....

*OBWOHL....*
Nobbi`s Vorschlag hat ja auch was....



Ups !!! Viper Grün hat gewonnen....

Jetzt bin ich überrascht....


Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich finde die Idee von Nobbi auch gut, wie wäre es wenn du das auch probierst und dann abstimmen lässts ??

Nimmst du das Viper Grün jetzt auch wirklich


----------



## Fifadoc (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ups !!! Viper Grün hat gewonnen....
> Jetzt bin ich überrascht....


Einfach ignorieren, Malkav hat mitgestimmt und er hat mir verraten, dass sieben seiner Persönlichkeiten für das grün gestimmt haben nur um dich zu ärgern. Wenn du die abziehst, liegt, schwarz vorne.

ach ja, meine stimme kannste auch abziehen, ich wollt dich nämlich auch nur ärgern. 
Abstimmungen sind doch auch wohl eher ein langes brainstorming als eine echte vorgabe


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

So, so...

Ich wurde bei der Abstimmung also richtig Verarscht...

Ich habe auch nichts anderes erwartet....

Mfg


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

ViperGrün:



> [Cartman]
> Der Jude wars!
> [/Cartman]



Druck beide Raben aus und lass die Katze entscheiden.
So würde ich es machen ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Nenene, kneifen gilt nicht!  Ich muss auch immer wilde Farben nehmen! Los, zeigs uns! Das wird sicher genial in Deinen Händen.......


----------



## h_tobi (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Und ich sach noch: NIMM schwarz/blau (metallic) !
Das hast du jetzt davon, wenn du nicht auf mich hörst...


----------



## Danger23 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich will auch Viper Grün sehen. Das wird sicher sehr interessant  Und nobbis Idee mit dem Raben hat wirklich was. Gibt sicher einen guten Ge.. ähhh Duft.


----------



## STSLeon (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ok einfach Vipergrün lackieren und dann die häßlichen Vögel aus dem Baumarkt draufkleben, die auch benutzt werden um Glasscheiben vor Vogeleinschlag zu sichern. Dann noch ein bißchen bling bling und fertig ist der Mod


----------



## Black_PC (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich hab mir gerade mal VIper Grün angeschaut, ach du sch*****, da bin ich mal gespannt, wie das aussieht.


----------



## nobbi77 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hehehe, immer noch besser als schwarz-rot Perleffekt mit allen Neonfarben und Glitzersteinchen....


----------



## Danger23 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ja das Viper Grün ist echt naja. Aber Rossi zaubert schon was draus  Und du nobbi wirst aus deiner Farbkombi sicher auch was ganz tolles machen. Das hört sich ja schon gut an schwarz rot Perleffekt mit allen Neonfarben und Glitzersteinchen


----------



## STSLeon (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Hehehe, immer noch besser als schwarz-rot Perleffekt mit allen Neonfarben und Glitzersteinchen....



Ein Rabe aus Glitzersteinchen!


----------



## Green.Tea (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Ein Rabe aus Glitzersteinchen!



mehr als  sage ich dazu nicht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*OK...*

*Fassen wir zusammen...*


*Ein Überfahrender Rabe wird in den Innenraum geklebt*
*Der Innenraum wird mit Lila Plüsch ausgeschlagen *
*Außenrum werden Glitzersteine in den Regenbogen Farben angebracht*
*Die Außenfarbe wird Hello Kitty Rosa*
*Weitere Überlegungen....*

*Soll ich noch ein paar Wolfgang Petry Freundschaftbänder anbringen ???*

*Was passiert nach der Mod Fertigstellung ???*


*Meine Frau läßt sich scheiden*
*Mein Sohn verleugnet mich*
*Mein Hund und meine Katze sehen mich nicht mehr an...*
*Nach dem Rausschmiss aus meinem Haus bin ich Obdachlos....*
*Meine eventuell neue Adresse lautet : Irrenanstallt Weserbergland....*


*Habt Ihr Euch das so vorgestellt ???*

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hört sich doch gut an, was hast du denn dagegen ?


----------



## Green.Tea (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*


sehr geile zusammenfassung ! 

also wie du dass im innenraum lösen willst ist eindeutig dir überlassen ob du dich vom raben trennen möchtest oder wie du ihn verändern willst oder wie auch immer 

und mit der lackierung, warum willst du dich umstimmen lassen auf irgend so ein neon,knall bunt,mega hell,grün ? einfach in schwarz lassen und wenns dir zu langweilig ist dann setzt halt ein paar aktzente mir farbe ! 

bin echt mal gespannt wie's hier weiter gehen wird 

mfg


----------



## godtake (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hey (Alt)Meister, 
ich find das grün richtig schick...an einer Viper...sieht sicher auch an einem Raben ziemlich gut aus! Also quasi jetzt Raben überfahren, dann in Farbeimer tauchen (von einer Grundierung mit Haftgrund wird aus hygienischen Überlegungen abgeraten) und den dann in den Mod legen. 
Oder: Du zeichnest einfach die Buchstaben "R" "A" "B" "E" an der Midplate an und schneidest das aus...? Lass mich mal wissen wie weit du mit schnibbeln bist, vielleicht kann ich dir auch noch einen gut schneidbaren Entwurf bauen übers Wochenende - falls Du magst .
Viele Grüße, Godi


----------



## axel25 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich weiß auch nicht was Rossi hat .


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ihr seids doch alle ins Hirn geschossen.
Ja geschossen! 

Lasst dem armen Mann seine Katze doch in Ruhe, die kann nu wirklich für nix.
Ausserdem gibt es kein Gesetz dass einem verbietet tote Tiere in seinen PC zu kleben.
Man muss sie nur vorher desinfizieren.

Oder präparieren?


Rossi, willst du nicht lieber das Case wegwerfen und den PC auf ein Konstrukt von Nilonfäden aufstrippen?
Dann musst du keine toten Tiere verbauen und das Voting war auch für die Katz, der es wahrscheinlich egal ist, dass etwas für sie ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *OK...*
> 
> *Fassen wir zusammen...*
> 
> ...




Och so schlim wird das nicht wenn du 

- einen Plüch raben rein Klebst.
- Den innenraum mit Lila Plüsch auslegst aber kein Window etc rein machst.
- Die Ausenhaut so anmalst wie du willst aber immer eine Decke berat hast und vor der Lackierung das schnelle überwerfen über den PC Tranierst.

Freundschaftsarmbänder sind langweilig nimm lieber Ketten es gibt da solche mit Lila Plüsch in einschlägischen ab 18 Shops...

- Wenn du das so machst lässt sich deine Frau nicht scheiden
- dein Sohn wird dich nicht verleugnen
- Dein Hund und deine Katze sehen dich noch an wenn sie Hunger haben
- Du wirst nicht Obdachlos du bekommst nur eine neue Wohnung
- Du wirst das modden aufgeben und ein neues Hobby endecken, den Verfolgungswahn

- Deine neue Anschrift lautet dann Irrenanstalt Weserbergland.

Also wo ist das Problem ist doch alles supie


----------



## STSLeon (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Die Konsequenzen lesen sich doch garnicht so schlimm.. dafür hast du einen einzigartigen Mod, den so keiner mehr nachmachen wird.

Allerdings dürfte es schwer werden einen Raben zu überfahren, wenn dieser nicht grade Flügellahm, Blind und Taub ist...


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Oder bereits überfahren


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Nen Raben zu überfahren ist schwer, die sind clever^^

Nur die dummen Spatzen springen mir eigentlich täglich vorn Kühler


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Man sieht aber, vor allem auf der Autobahn, immer wieder dass sich einige Raben, beim Nüsse auf die Strasse legen, verrechnen.
Vielleicht hilft ein LKW um die Dinger zu kriegen?


----------



## Kaspar (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

also rossi nimm nen 10 kilo sack nüsse verteiel die auf der auto bahn und warte bis raben kommen und versuche einen zu über fahren. 

Gruß


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht was Rossi hat .





Zecko_Vicath schrieb:


> Ihr seids doch alle ins Hirn geschossen.
> Ja geschossen!
> 
> Lasst dem armen Mann seine Katze doch in Ruhe, die kann nu wirklich für nix.
> ...





Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Och so schlim wird das nicht wenn du
> 
> - einen Plüch raben rein Klebst.
> - Den innenraum mit Lila Plüsch auslegst aber kein Window etc rein machst.
> ...





STSLeon schrieb:


> Die Konsequenzen lesen sich doch garnicht so schlimm.. dafür hast du einen einzigartigen Mod, den so keiner mehr nachmachen wird.
> 
> Allerdings dürfte es schwer werden einen Raben zu überfahren, wenn dieser nicht grade Flügellahm, Blind und Taub ist...





Zecko_Vicath schrieb:


> Oder bereits überfahren





nyso schrieb:


> Nen Raben zu überfahren ist schwer, die sind clever^^
> 
> Nur die dummen Spatzen springen mir eigentlich täglich vorn Kühler





Zecko_Vicath schrieb:


> Man sieht aber, vor allem auf der Autobahn, immer wieder dass sich einige Raben, beim Nüsse auf die Strasse legen, verrechnen.
> Vielleicht hilft ein LKW um die Dinger zu kriegen?





Kaspar schrieb:


> also rossi nimm nen 10 kilo sack nüsse verteiel die auf der auto bahn und warte bis raben kommen und versuche einen zu über fahren.
> 
> Gruß




*Hilfe !!!!*

*Ich bin von verrückten und durchgeknallten umgeben...

Ups...ich gehöre ja auch dazu....*

Mfg


----------



## Danger23 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Tja wir sind alle ein wenig verrückt. Aber hey warum baust du dein Case nicht in ein Vogelkäfig um?? Das wäre mal was anderes. Allerdings bin ich mir dann nicht so sicher ob du den PC jemals zum laufen bekommst


----------



## nyso (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Naja, zumindest Lüfter wären dann tabu

Sonst wird der Lüfter schnell zum Vogelfleischwolf


----------



## h_tobi (1. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Rossi mein Bester, lass dich nicht unterkriegen, mach es am einfach so, wie es dir am Besten gefällt.
Ich bin mir sicher, das wir alle mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden sein werden. 
Also, ran an den Mod, du wirst bestimmt wieder großes vollbringen.


----------



## ColaFreaqii (1. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Mach einfach weiter. Wird schon gut werden.
Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder


----------



## nyso (2. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Guck mal Rossi, das hier willst du in deinen Rechner packen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und soooo hier sieht ein Rabe aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erkennst du da unterschiede?

Ich hoffe das hat geholfen, imerhin hab ich die Bilder heut extra geknipst


----------



## godtake (2. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hm...ich dachte ja...Rossi hätte da so einen Entwurf...von mir....aber irgendwie will er den nicht rausrücken...

Rossi, du Stück! Mach


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



godtake schrieb:


> Hm...ich dachte ja...Rossi hätte da so einen Entwurf...von mir....aber irgendwie will er den nicht rausrücken...
> 
> Rossi, du Stück! Mach


 

Was für ein Entwurf ???

Hast Du mir was geschickt ??? 

Kann mich gar nicht erinnern.....na ja, das Alter halt....

Abwarten....

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (2. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Rossi, wir wollen den Entwurf jetzt sehen, oder bist du schon dabei ihn auszuschneiden ?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Rossi, wir wollen den Entwurf jetzt sehen, oder bist du schon dabei ihn auszuschneiden ?


 

Ausgeschnitten habe ich Ihn ja schon am Wochenende und aufgezeichnet....

Jetzt bin ich auf der Arbeit....

*Godi !!!!*

Du altes Tratschweib.... Du solltest doch nichts verraten....

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (2. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Das war Godis gutes Recht e suazuplaudern, wenn du ihn uns nicht von selbst zeigst


----------



## godtake (2. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*doh*...hm...ich hätte also nicht? Oder doch...hui...hab ich wohl...VERGESSEN


----------



## kero81 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Vielleicht solltest du auch mal schlafen Godi, dann passiert sowas auch nicht!


----------



## godtake (2. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Schlaf - das weißt Du doch - wird überbewertet. Man kann locker auch mal 36 Stunden arbeiten - wenn man denn will - auch in meinem Alter noch ....


----------



## ColaFreaqii (3. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hehe letztens bin ich auch locker 40 Stunden wachgeblieben..^^


----------



## ole88 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

haha ja die unterschiede sollte man wohl erkennen

hmm naja was soll man sagen, abwarten was er weiter am raben rumpfuscht


----------



## ColaFreaqii (3. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Jup .. bin schon ganz gespannt auf die neuen Bilder ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sooo....

Godi, ich brauche mal dringend Deine Adresse, damit ich Dir die Arzt Rechnung schicken kann....

Es ist vollbracht....ich habe den neuen Raben ausgeschnitten und mir tun jetzt die Finger weh....

Kann mich mal jemand bedauern ???

Das bedeutet für Euch....ein Update liegt in der Luft....

Mfg


----------



## nyso (3. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Und was bedeutet das noch?

Das wir jetzt sehnsüchtig warten
Also mach Tempo

Ich weiß, Alter Mann ist kein D-Zug, aber bitte trotzdem Tempo


----------



## Black_PC (3. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Als erstes eine Runde Bedauern *bedauerbedauer*

Aber bitte schnell das Update.


----------



## ColaFreaqii (3. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Zweite Runde Bedauern *bedauerbedauerbedauer*

Ich halt´s echt nich mehr aus *freu* ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ey wenn du jetzt denkst das ich dich bedauere hast du dich geschnitten (hast du das ?)

Jedenfalls Update schnell. Schlieslich will ich sehen was mein Lüfter Kanal so macht bei dir.


----------



## ole88 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

lüfter kanal?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



ole88 schrieb:


> lüfter kanal?


 
Noblorros hat zugeschlagen.....

Ich brauchte noch einen Lüfter Kanal, seitdem gehen bei Nobody nur noch 3 statt 4 Kanäle....

Das Update kommt hoffentlich heute Abend....

Im Momment gehe ich meinem Hobby nach....ARBEITEN...

@Nobody
NEIN .... ich habe mich nicht geschnitten...zu früh gefreut...

Mfg


----------



## ColaFreaqii (4. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Na dann guck ich aufjedenfall nochmal abends vorbei...


----------



## godtake (4. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

@Rossi: Erst wenn ich deine Bankverbindung habe um einen geeigneten Betrag für meine umwerfenden Design- Arbeiten abbuchen zu können *g*.....

Ich freu mich schon drauf was Du draus gemacht hast! Los, her damit!! *bussi*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*Update*
*So Leute.....

Wo war ich stehen geblieben ???

Ach ja...ich hatte den Raben aufgezeichnet und muss Ihn jetzt mit dem Skalpell ausschneiden....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Nach rund 35 Minuten hatte ich immerhin schon mal die Hälfte draußen...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Immerhin wurde ich dann schon erheblich schneller....

Nach weiteren 30 Minuten war der Rabe geboren....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Folgende Blessuren habe ich mir zugezogen...*


*Augen flimmern vom drauf starren*
*Genick schmerzen*
*Schmerzen in den Fingergelenken
*
*Die Fingerkuppen sind Taub...*

*Der Patient muss sich erst einmal ausruhen und durfte probe liegen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze wird natürlich noch etwas zurecht geschliffen und entgratet....
*Sooo....

Die Laufwerksabdeckung braucht noch Kabel Durchführungen....

Anzeichnen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Ausgeschnitten....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Probe liegen.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Die ganze Pracht.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Na ???

Was sagt Ihr ???

Übrigens...
Danke Godi für die Tolle Vorlage .....

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Coming soon....*​​


----------



## Black_PC (4. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Jetzt gefällt mir der Rabe richtig gut.

Hast du super entworfen godi und du hast ihn super ausgeschnitten, Rossi


----------



## mk81 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

wirklich sehr schön, jetzt noch alles in Viper Grün und ich bin glücklich...

Weiter so


LG,
Mathias


----------



## Timmynator (4. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Handwerklich top, keine Frage, aber der Rabe als Nurflügler? Fehlt da nicht was?


----------



## godtake (4. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

hihi....das müsst ihr die Silverstonejungs fragen:

http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/images/base/top-logo.jpg


----------



## h_tobi (4. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Respekt Rossi, das hast du wirklich sehr fein gemacht, wenn ich länger auf die Bilder schaue, 
kann ich mich mit dem Kopflosen Raben richtig anfreunden, da er noch passend zum Case gemacht 
wurde, hat Godi mal wieder eine gute Idee gehabt. 
Dann gönn deinen Fingern mal eine kleine Pause und erhol dich von der Arbeit, du hast es dir verdient.


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wirkt auch auf mich im ersten Moment etwas Kopflos der Rabe. Aber so auch genial und passend. 

lg


----------



## Kaspar (4. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

sieht echt super aus rossi...war wohl doch nicht so falsch dich von der vernunft abzubringen und dir einzureden das das gehäuse super ist


----------



## ole88 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

nice perfekt hätte ich nich besser machen können vom logo


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hi!

So, jetzt sage ich auch mal wieder was - warum ich so lange still war, steht demnächst in meinem TB.
Aber Vorsicht: ich bin heute 'ein wenig' bissig drauf!



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Soll ich noch ein paar Wolfgang Petry Freundschaftbänder anbringen ???*


Was hast Du gegen Wolfgang Petry?
Solange es nicht Angela Merkel ist......


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Was passiert nach der Mod Fertigstellung ???*
> 
> 
> *Meine Frau läßt sich scheiden*
> ...


Wo ist da ein Problem - Du kannst Dich doch nur verbessern.


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Habt Ihr Euch das so vorgestellt ???*


 Wenn Du schon fragst: JA!


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Hilfe !!!!*
> *Ich bin von verrückten und durchgeknallten umgeben...
> 
> Ups...ich gehöre ja auch dazu....*


Weiß Deine Frau davon?



Danger23 schrieb:


> Tja wir sind alle ein wenig verrückt.


Ein wenig?
Dann bin ich hier wohl falsch.....


Danger23 schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich mir dann nicht so sicher ob du den PC jemals zum laufen bekommst


Das Case nicht - aber vielleicht den Vogel?



godtake schrieb:


> Schlaf - das weißt Du doch - wird überbewertet. Man kann locker auch mal 36 Stunden arbeiten - wenn man denn will - auch in meinem Alter noch ....


Wo ist da ein Problem?
Rechnen wir doch mal nach: der Tag hat 24 Stunden, richtig?
Nehmen wir noch die Nacht mit - sagen wir mal - 8 Stunden dazu.
Und schon sind wir bei den von Dir erwähnten 36 Stunden.
Dann noch Kaffee- und Raucherpausen, ergibt dann locker 40 Stunden.
Was willst Du eigentlich?



ColaFreaqii schrieb:


> Hehe letztens bin ich auch locker 40 Stunden wachgeblieben..^^


Siehe links in Deinem Avatar......


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ....ein Update liegt in der Luft....


Ach sooo - und ich dachte, der Wind steht vom Misthaufen her.....

Watt soll 'n datt nu für'n Viech sein?

Übrigens: mit dem Plattfahren: außer rund 170 Tauben, zwei Raubvögeln, einer Frau, drei Hunden habe ich in meiner zeit in Berlin auch zwei Raben erwischt....
Ihr Wisst doch: wenn es zu groß ist, das kriege ich schon klein!
Ich bekomme *jeden *Kühler in ein HTPC-Gehäuse!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Uiuiuiui, ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich dieses Mal auf ein Update von dir freuen soll.


----------



## kero81 (5. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Gut ausgeschnitten der Rabe!


----------



## nyso (5. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sehr hübsch, gott sei dank hast du dich beraten lassen

Auch wenn es mich jetzt etwas an Batman erinnert *duckundrennwiederblitz*


----------



## Danger23 (5. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

So gefällt mir der Rabe schon viel besser. Das hast du gut gemacht Rossi


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Danke an Euch alle....

Ich werde ja ganz rot...

Bei einem gemütlichen Telfongespräch, welches für NobLorRos Verhältnisse recht kurz war ( 1 Std. ), hat Godi mir das am PC gezaubert....

Das Kreative Gespräch lief allerdings recht einseitig....

_Bei mir knisterte der Tabak und klingten die Farbmuster....bei Ihm klapperte die Tastatur und Ratschte die Maus....._

_Ich habe geredet und er hat zugehört..._

Nochmals Danke Godi für diese klasse Vorlage...

Mfg


----------



## ColaFreaqii (5. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ja jetzt sieht der Rabe wenigstens nach was aus


----------



## godtake (5. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Gerne geschehen oh Rossi . Um so lieber wenn es Dir nun gefällt!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*Es ist zwar Off Topic, aber ich kann nicht anders.....*
**Stolz**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mein Sohn....

Ich bin heute furchtbar Glücklich.....*

Mfg​


----------



## axel25 (7. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Darfst du auch sein .
Glückwunsch zur Einschulung deines Sohnes .


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (7. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Glückwunsch!!!

Ja ja das warn noch Zeiten wie ich vor zwölf jahren in die Schule gekommen bin

Is in Deutschland schon wieder Schule??? Ich hab noch fünf Wochen


----------



## Kaspar (7. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

och ja das muss ein tolles gefühl sein gerade für ihn 

Gruß und viel Spaß beim lernen mit deinem kleinen.


----------



## axel25 (7. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hey, auch einer aus Bayern?

Hab auch noch 5 Wochen.


----------



## h_tobi (7. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Auch von mir Gratulation zu diesem schönen Ereignis, nun fängt die stressige Zeit an. 
Liebe Grüße an den Rest der Familie....


----------



## ole88 (8. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

dacht scohn du bist das^^
glückwunsch das is scho wieder solange her wow


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Guten Morgen!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Grüße an den Rest der Familie.

Jochen


----------



## Tgt79 (9. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ebenfalls herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## moe (9. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

das erinnert mich irgendwie an die walküren aus max payne, sieht aber gut aus.

für deinen kleinen bub ist ringelpietz mit anfassen jetzt vorbei, jetzt beginnt das harte arbeitsleben...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Danke an Euch alle....

Sooo....

Ich habe heute mal eine kleine Bestellung abgegeben.....

Wenn das Paket da ist, geht es weiter....

Mfg


----------



## Kaspar (10. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

was haste denn tolles bestellt ?

Gruß


----------



## nyso (10. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Na auch von mir nochmal glücklichen Herzwunsch

Einer der Momente wo man als Vater so richtig stolz ist

Meine Kleine wird auch bald 2, wie die Zeit vergeht ist echt sagenhaft


----------



## STSLeon (10. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Einschulung. Mal sehen wie lange er so glücklich ist


----------



## Domowoi (10. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Glückwunsch der Anfang vom Ende. Ich dachte es sind Ferien? Zuminderst in Bayern sind grad Ferien.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

In Niedersachsen sind die Ferien letzte Woche zu Ende gegangen....


Was habe ich bestellt ???

Für die ganz Neugierigen:




Spoiler



Einen Karton, 2,813 KG schwer. Drin sind diverse Verpackungen aus Folie, Kunststoff und Karton 


 
Mfg


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (11. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Eine Wasserkühlung!!


----------



## Fifadoc (11. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

ein leichtbau-carbon auto zum selbstbauen?
obst aus südamerika... aus frischegründen eingeschweißt?
einen spielkameraden für deinen sohnemann zum zusammenschrauben?
juniors neues fahrrad?

oder vermutlich die einfachste lösung:
*2,813 KG Verpackungen (aus Folie, Kunststoff und Karton)*


----------



## UnnerveD (11. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> oder vermutlich die einfachste lösung:
> *2,813 KG Verpackungen (aus Folie, Kunststoff und Karton)*



Genau das war auch mein Gedanke 

2,8Kg -> Ein 420er Radiator (1,976kg), 3 Lüfter(414g), 1 AGB, 3 Meter Schlauch


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Die Wasserkühlung ist doch schon vorhanden...oder nicht??


----------



## UnnerveD (11. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ist sie - aber eine 2te kann auch nicht schaden


----------



## Black_PC (11. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen, was drin ist.


----------



## ole88 (11. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

flügel für das raven


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (11. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Echter toter Rabe


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*Was ist das ???
*

*Ein geheimnisvolles Paket....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Was ist da drin ???*

*Verpackungsmaterial ???*
*Gummibärchen ???*
*Beruhigungspillen ???*
*Eine Zwangsjacke ???*
*Ein toter Rabe zum Einkleben ???*
*Die Steuererklärung ???
*
*ODER*

*Ist das Paket gar nicht angekommen und soll stattdessen verschickt werden ???

Hat Rossi aufgegeben und verschickt das Gehäuse nach Australien in die Pampa ???
*
*Hat das Paket vielleicht gar nichts mit dem Mod zu tun ???
Warum schreibt Rossi überhaupt so ein Blödsinn ???
*

*Fragen über Fragen......


Coming soon....*


----------



## h_tobi (14. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Och menno, ich will den Inhalt sehen, du machst wieder Sachen mit uns....


----------



## Danger23 (15. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Böser Rossi. Wir wollen wissen was in dem Packet ist. Aber ich Tipp mal auf Zwangsjacke oder toter Rabe zum einkleben


----------



## moe (15. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

bitte bitte toter rabe und gummibärchen *fmknopfdrück* .


----------



## Black_PC (15. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Du bsit echt fies


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Rossi ist beschäftigt: er versucht, durch meine letzten Tagebucheinträge durchzublicken....


----------



## Cateros (15. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

OT: Hey  was ist den am 17.08.2010 für die Eltern? 

wäre es nicht geschrieben wurden, mir wäre es gar nicht aufgefallen ,das der Rabe opflos ist. er kann ja auch nach unten guggn und deswegen sieht man den Kopf nicht, muss ja nicht gleich Fehlen, wobei das lustiger ist  

Cateros


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



moe schrieb:


> bitte bitte toter rabe und gummibärchen *fmknopfdrück* .


moe: *FINGER WEG!*


----------



## moe (16. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

zu spät....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*Das Geheimnisvolle Paket.....*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Tor 1
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*Phobya G-Changer 140mm

*​*Tor 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**Alpacool Display 2x 5 1/4 Zoll
*​*
Tor 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


** Neuer Aufsatz für meine Laing Pumpe...
*​*
Tor 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**Diverse Schottverschraubungen in Schwarz-Nickel
*​*
Tor 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**Crossfire Verbinder....
*​*
Tor 6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**2x 140er Phobya Lüfter....
*​*

Tor 7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**4x 120er Phobya Lüfter mit zuschaltbaren Led`s....
*​*
Tor 8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**Schlauchhalter....*
*Schönen Dank an Christian Schultze für die Tollen Preise und die Unterstützung...*
*@Cateros
Am 17.08. kommt der Schulfotograf um die Schulanfänger mit den Schultüten zu Fotografieren.....*
*Tja....das ganze muss irgendwie ins Gehäuse....*
*Coming soon....*​


----------



## Fifadoc (16. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

och menno, was für langweiliges zeug. hatte mich so auf 2,8kg verpackungen gefreut


----------



## h_tobi (16. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Na dann, ran an die Arbeit, da hast du ja einiges zu tun und viele Bilder machen.


----------



## Kaspar (17. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

ach rossi schöne sachen hast du da bekommen.


----------



## ole88 (17. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

irgendwie dacht ich sowas, cool


----------



## UnnerveD (17. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ha - da war ich doch nah dran.. 

War tatsächlich etwas mit Radiator, Lüfter und ner Laing (auch wenn es nur ein Deckel war) 


Schöne Sachen Rossi!


----------



## Cateros (17. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wenn man weiß, was da steht, kann man es sich denken  
Mir wurde damals die Zuckertüte mit Zeitung gestopft, weil ich meine Geschenke nicht hergeben wollte, der Blumenstrauß hatte durchgehalten 


Schicke Sammlung ist da gekommen, ich hoffe es ist alles ganz, bei keiner Dämmung rechts links hinten unten bin ich immer etwas skeptisch, auch wenn ich (zum Glück) bisher nix kapuuttes bekommen habe. (wenn man mal von den 2GB SoDimm absieht, die jetzt wohl doch hin sind (vorher nicht) und komisch kamen, ich frag mal Alternate. /OT)

Cateros


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Schön, das Euch die Teile gefallen....




Cateros schrieb:


> Wenn man weiß, was da steht, kann man es sich denken
> Mir wurde damals die Zuckertüte mit Zeitung gestopft, weil ich meine Geschenke nicht hergeben wollte, der Blumenstrauß hatte durchgehalten
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das Zeitungspapier ist auch zum Einsatz gekommen....

Das Füllmaterial habe ich natürlich vorher aus dem Karton genommen...


*Sooooooooooo....*

*Liebe Gemeinde, *

*Ich möchte Euch hiermit schon einmal vorwarnen, dass das kommende Update nichts für Schwache Nerven wird.....*

*Vorraussichtlich FSK 16 eher FSK 18.....*

*Denn Papi hohlt den Drehmel raus und das Gehäuse macht sich Nackig.....*

*Mfg*


----------



## Black_PC (17. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Echt schicke Sachen hast du da bekommen, vorallem finde ich die Lüfter so geil.


----------



## ole88 (17. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

ihhh n nackiges case


----------



## moe (17. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

hmm, ich glaub, der fm knopf is kaputt...

na egal, die lüffis sind jedenfalls geil!


----------



## nobbi77 (17. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Und ich dachte, h_tobi hätte nen XXX-Mod


----------



## Kaspar (22. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

uiuiuiuiui jetzt wirds aber wild 

und moe was heißt "der fm knopf is kaputt" ? soll das so ein insider begriff wie fprum sein ?

lg


----------



## Green.Tea (23. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, h_tobi hätte nen XXX-Mod



haha 

bin schon gespannt auf dein nackiges case


----------



## axel25 (23. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

@Kaspar: FM = *F*ern*m*odding.


----------



## Own3r (23. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ah, das Case wird nackig !

Dann bin ich mal gespannt ....


----------



## Kaspar (23. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



axel25 schrieb:


> @Kaspar: FM = *F*ern*m*odding.



gehirn modding jaja hät ich auch mal selbst drauf lommen können auf die lösung für fm


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



axel25 schrieb:


> @Kaspar: FM = *F*ern*m*odding.


den Knopf hat er noch nie gesehen - da liegt Kero immer drauf.....


----------



## axel25 (24. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hihi.

Neulich hatte jemand mit dem Ding die Spessart-Rampe ferngemoddet .

126min-Verspätung.


----------



## General-W (25. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hmmm dann Solltest du auch gleich ein "Heißen" Clip Drehen 

PS : Rossi  ich könnte auch so ein Karton voll mit HW gebrauchen .... 

Dann musst du jetzt nur noch den Dremel "Steif" ähhh bekommen 
(darf man hier sowas überhaupt schreiben ??? )

Greeeeeetz


----------



## Bodmi (25. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



General-W schrieb:


> Hmmm dann Solltest du auch gleich ein "Heißen" Clip Drehen
> 
> PS : Rossi  ich könnte auch so ein Karton voll mit HW gebrauchen ....
> 
> ...




Der name des Clip:

Two Things, 1 Case, oder auch How to Putt a Dremel in a Case


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Mmmmhhhh...

Den Clip müsste ich dann Stripptease nennen.....

Ganz laaaaangsam entkleidet sich das Gehäuse.....
....und anschließend wird mein Tagebuch wegen Akuter Jugendgefährdung gesperrt....

Ihr denkt auch nur an das EINE....

Wenn alles glatt geht, dann gibt es entweder heute Abend oder Morgen ein Update....

Ich habe leider im Moment in der Woche so viel zu tun....also bitte etwas Geduld...

Mfg


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ihr denkt auch nur an das EINE....


 
Du etwa nicht...!?


----------



## nyso (25. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Stripcase


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*Hilfeeeeee....*

*Alles Verrückte hier....und ich gehöre auch noch dazu....*
*Sooooooooooo Leute.....

Das war alles fast nur Vorgeplänkel....ab jetzt geht es richtig los !!!!

*
*Update !*

*Wo war ich stehen geblieben ???

Ach ja....

Die Schott Durchführungen....

Das Gehäuse hat ja Schott Durchführungen nach hinten, die mit so komischen Gummi Pfropfen versehen waren.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Da habe ich erst einmal vernünftige Schraub-Schott Durchführungen eingesetzt...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Eine weitere Durchführung kommt noch in den Boden....aber dazu später mehr....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Soooo....

Nicht Jugendfrei !!!!!*

*Für die anstehenden Dremelarbeiten, muss sich das Gehäuse jetzt erst einmal Nackig machen....*

_*"Los Du kleines Ferkel....mach dich Nackig !!!!"*_
*Das Nackige Gehäuse !!!

FSK 16 !!!

*

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Unten ist reichlich Platz für überlange Netzteile und andere Installationen...insgesamt 40cm Länge und gut zu sehen die Luftdurchführungen in den Boden, wo auch Staubfilter angebracht sind...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*Das war es für Heute.....

Weiter geht es im nächsten Update mit FSK 18.....

Coming soon....*​


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Das FSK 16 Update ist ja schon sehr sexy... Aber kann es sein, das die Alte schon ein wenig verstaubt ist...!?

Hoffe nur, dass uns das FSK 18 Update ebenfalls stillvolle Erocase´ische Motive zeigen wird.


----------



## h_tobi (26. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Na, da hast du uns ja schön angeheizt und dann mittendrin abgebrochen, so geht das aber nicht. 

Dann bin ich auf die 18er Version gespannt, ich hoffe, es wird keine blutige Angelegenheit. 
Dann viel Spaß beim Dremeln, ich bin gespannt, was da kommen wird.


----------



## axel25 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hm, also die AFK (Axel25-Film-Kontrolle) gibt dir mal ein AFK-ab 12-Logo drauf .


----------



## nyso (26. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Schwing dein Din...., äh Dremel, Rossi


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*Update*
*[FONT=&quot]Als der Rabe erwachte, wusste er erst einmal nicht wo er war….[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Es war kühl geworden, die Sonne verschwand langsam und am Horizont türmten sich dunkle Gewitterwolken auf…..[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Ein schlechtes Zeichen ? [/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Der Rabe fühlte sich nicht wohl. Er war ganz Nackt und konnte sich kaum bewegen….[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Da hörte er Schritte die sich langsam nähern….ein Ungutes Gefühl beschlich den Raben und es fröstelte ihn….[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Da dröhnte ihm eine unheimliche Stimme in den Ohren…[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]„Muhahahahahahahahaha…..jetzt geht es los....Harharharhar....So war ich Dr.  Frank Rossi-Stein heiße…..Muhahahahahahaha….“[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]ANGST kroch dem Rabe in die Knochen…..und da sah er Ihn……[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Dr. Frank Rossi-Stein…..[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Sabber lief aus seinem Mund…..in seinen Augen flackerte der Wahnsinn, ein fettes Grinsen verzog seine Gesichtszüge zu einer unheimlichen Fratze und er hielt….Oh mein Gott…..einen Dremel in der Hand……[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Dem Raben stockte der Atem….er wollte fliehen….war aber vor Angst wie gelähmt……[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Da streckte der Dr. seine schwieligen, schwitzigen Hände nach dem Raben aus…..er wollte schreien, doch seine Stimme versagte den Dienst…..[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Der Dr. lachte wieder „Muhahahahahahaha…..“ und da ertönte das Infernal surrende Geräusch des Dremels……[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Das Blut gefror dem Raben in den Adern, als sich das Superscharfe Trennmesser langsam senkte……[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Mit einem knirschen und kreischen fuhr die scharfe Klinge tief in die Eingeweide des Raben und fraß sich unaufhörlich durch das Knochengeflecht bis diese mit einem hässlichen Knacken und knirschen dem drängen des Messers nachgaben…..[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Immer und immer wieder senkte sich der Dremel und fraß sich, begleitet von einem hämischen Lachen des Dr., tief durch die Eingeweide….[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Der Rabe bat um eine Ohnmacht…..Blitze zuckten vom Himmel, begleitet von einem grollenden Donnern…..[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Aber niemand erhörte die stummen Gebete des Raben, die flehendlich um das Ende der Folter baten….[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Doch da passierte es……[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Ein knackendes, splitterndes Geräusch ertönte und der Dremel verstummte….[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Der Dr. Fluchte „Verdammnis…..die Trennscheibe ist hin….“[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Der Rabe schöpfte Hoffnung…[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Sind seine Gebete erhört worden ???[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Doch da hörte er den Dr. sagen: „Gott sei Dank habe ich noch genügend Ersatz….“[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]NEIN !!! [/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Schrie der Rabe innerlich und da hörte er schon wieder das Surrende Geräusch, dass direkt aus den Niederhöllen kommen musste……[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Der Dr. vollendete sein Werk…….[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Das letzte was der Rabe an diesem Tag noch hörte, bevor ihm die gnädige Ohnmacht ereilte, war die Stimme des Dr. die da sagte….[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]„So gefällst Du mir schon besser….Du wirst mir eines Tages Dankbar sein…..“[/FONT]* 
 

*FSK 18*



Spoiler



*So oder ähnlich hat es sich wirklich zugetragen......

Kommen wir aber nun mal zu den Bildern...

Hier müssen die Streben auf dem Zwischenboden weg, da sonst die Midplate nicht Plan aufliegen kann....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Diese Streben sind in der unteren Hälfte im weg...

Warum ??? Abwarten....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Und hier muss noch die Schlauchdurchführung in die untere Ebene rein....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das ist jetzt nichts für Schwache Nerven....*
*Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder und der Autor des Tagebuches lehnt jegliche Haftung für Nervenzusammenbrüche, Alpträume und nass gemachte Unterwäsche ab....

*

Spoiler



*Das Tatwerkzeug....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Streben sind weg und auch alle anderen Erhebungen wurden weggedremelt bzw. weggeschliffen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ohne Fails geht es natürlich auch nicht....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Rabe hat so sehr vor Angst gezittert, so das ich mit dem Dremel abgerutscht bin...

Oben drein habe ich übersehen, das ein teil des Gitters durch die Midplate schaut, was bedeutet, das ich das Mittelteil auch noch neu lacken darf....*







*Das Ergebnis:*

Die Midplate mit der Schottdurchführung passt jetzt Perfekt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Warum mussten nun die Streben unten verschwinden ???

Erinnert Ihr Euch noch ???

Im letzten Paket war ein 140er Radi und 140er Lüfter.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Unten ins Gehäuse kommt ein 140er Radi rein.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Vorteile der Phobya Radis kommen mir hier entgegen...

Der Radi hat seitlich und oben Anschlüsse....*

*Die Streben unten waren im Weg und deshalb mussten die Weichen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Passt Perfekt !!!!*
*Soooo....

Ich hoffe meine kleine Story hat Euch gefallen....

Coming soon.....*​


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ja sieht gut aus. Aber bei dem Raben im Bild 1 wird das gitter doch noch geändert oder ? Vlt gegen ein anderes Gitter ersetzt ? Weil so richtig kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das der Radi dort unten was bringt wenn der Rabe davor ist und nurso ein kleiner Ausschnitt frei ist. Wo auch noch ein Gitter davor ist.


----------



## h_tobi (26. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Fast hätte ich nicht schlafen können,  aber dank deiner schönen Bilder kann ich bald beruhigt in 
Bett gehen und von schwarzen Raben träumen. 

PS: Du weißt schon, wer abrutscht, darf noch mal.


----------



## Schrauberopi (26. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Schöne Geschichte!  

Bei dem Case kann man schon leicht die Orientierung verlieren. Hat etwas gedauert, bis ich erkannte, dass das letzte Bild von den anderen Seite fotografiert wurde. 

Gefällt mir gut, mach weiter so! 

lg


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (26. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sehr nette Geschichte 

Da du eh noch lacken musst, fällt der Abrutschfail nicht weiter ins Gewicht.


----------



## Danger23 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Echt genial geschrieben so wie immer


----------



## affli (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

top.. gute ideen. der rabe in der midplate gefällt mir besonders gut. 
auch ist mal zu sehen wie praktisch die seitlichen abgänge am radi sind. 

gutes gelingen weiterhin


----------



## godtake (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Klasse Update! Hast Du gut gemacht mein Bestester. Aber das Gitter unter dem Raben muss / kommt schon wirklich noch futschi? *augenzuunddurch*


----------



## Black_PC (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Super Update


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich danke Euch...

Ja, das mit dem Gitter unter dem Raben ist so eine Sache....

Da muss ich noch mal schauen, da der Rabe sonst frei schwebt....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Du könntest auch den Bereich hinter dem Raben so lassen und das Gitter nur an den unteren Stellen 
weg nehmen, dann würde er noch gestützt werden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Jo unter dem Raben ausschnitt also wo man zz das Gitter sieht,wegschneiden und dann vlt noch ein paar LEDs hinter dem Raben ausschnit anbringen und der Rabe erstrahlt noch besser Und wird ein Blickfang.


----------



## Ossiracer (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Zweischichtige Backplate o.o
Des weiße so lassn und mit ner grau-transparenten Plexiplatte hinterlegen und mit LED's beleuchten o.o
Dürfte ziemlich geil ausschaun


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Na ob man das so sieht ? Ich weiß nicht. Auserdem muss ja der zwischenraum frei bleiben wegen dem Radi.


----------



## Ossiracer (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hmm.. dann ned o.o
Kann man den Radi ned woanders unterbringen? soweit ich weiß hat doch das Raven oben auch nen 120er Lüfter


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Eigentlich schon aber dann müsste sich mal Fernmodding Freund Rosstaeuscher melden und uns erleuchten.


----------



## General-W (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Du könntest auch den Bereich hinter dem Raben so lassen und das Gitter nur an den unteren Stellen
> weg nehmen, dann würde er noch gestützt werden.



So etwsa wollte ich auch vorschlagen 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Schwing nochmal deinen Dremel, ich würde die Form des Raben direkt auf das Gitter darunter übertragen. Oder einfach einen dünnen durchsichtigen Plexi Steifen als " Halterung...

Wie immer Hammer Bilder & Arbeit  .Und hier bekommt man Story mäßig ja richtig was geboten !!  Wird der Rabe eigentlich noch beleuchtet?? würde bestimmt gut zur geltung kommen .

Greeetz.......


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Du könntest auch den Bereich hinter dem Raben so lassen und das Gitter nur an den unteren Stellen
> weg nehmen, dann würde er noch gestützt werden.



Die gleiche Idee hatte ich auch gerade...

Wie heißt das ??? Zwei doofe ein Gedanke ???



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Jo unter dem Raben ausschnitt also wo man zz das Gitter sieht,wegschneiden und dann vlt noch ein paar LEDs hinter dem Raben ausschnit anbringen und der Rabe erstrahlt noch besser Und wird ein Blickfang.



So was in der Art kommt auch noch....

Lass Dich überraschen....



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Na ob man das so sieht ? Ich weiß nicht. Auserdem muss ja der zwischenraum frei bleiben wegen dem Radi.





Ossiracer schrieb:


> Hmm.. dann ned o.o
> Kann man den Radi ned woanders unterbringen? soweit ich weiß hat doch das Raven oben auch nen 120er Lüfter


Ihr seid irgendwie auf dem Holzweg, wo der 140er Radi angebracht ist.....

Dann will ich Euch mal erleuchten.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




General-W schrieb:


> So etwsa wollte ich auch vorschlagen
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Schwing nochmal deinen Dremel, ich würde die Form des Raben direkt auf das Gitter darunter übertragen. Oder einfach einen dünnen durchsichtigen Plexi Steifen als " Halterung...
> 
> ...



Danke erst einmal...

Beleuchtung ??? Mal schauen....
*Bei der Gelegenheit....
Ich habe noch die Schottdurchführung für die Käfigverkleidung Fertig gestellt....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

 hats gemacht. Aber denoch Das Gitter muss weg. Dann eben beim Raben so wie h_tobi sagte machen und beim Radie das Gitter komplett weg so das der frei liegt und gut Luft bekommt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> hats gemacht. Aber denoch Das Gitter muss weg. Dann eben beim Raben so wie h_tobi sagte machen und beim Radie das Gitter komplett weg so das der frei liegt und gut Luft bekommt.




Ich habe es sogar schon angezeichnet....

Ich denke mal, das wird gehen....

Mfg


----------



## Green.Tea (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

krasse updates haste da raus gehauen !! 
mal gucken wie du das Gitter gebändigt bekommst 
hoch für dich !

mfg


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Schweissbrenner soll helfen!



Du machst das schon, immer schön langsam und mit Bedacht vorgehen.
Mein Vater meinte immer:


> Jung, du kannst immer kürzen, aber länger schneiden geht nicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht so ganz.
Ein Rabe ist doch ein Vogel.
Können die nicht (meistens) fliegen?
*KLONK*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht so ganz.
> Ein Rabe ist doch ein Vogel.
> Können die nicht (meistens) fliegen?
> *KLONK*



Meiner ist Deiner Lok zu nahe gekommen...

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (28. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich hätte noch eine Idee, schneid das ganze Gitter raus und lass den Raben über dem Lüfter 
schweben. Wenn der Luftstrom reicht, sollte das funktionieren. Dünne Angelschnur an 3 Enden und 
fertig ist der platte Flieger.


----------



## ole88 (28. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

oder du machst es mit magneten die sich gegenseitig abstosen, hab daheim n eurofighter modell das über ner fläche schwet weil sich die magneten gegenseitig abstosen, hätte was


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



ole88 schrieb:


> hätte was


Ja: Das hätte was - oder besser: hätte was nicht: nämlich Daten auf der Festplatte........


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (28. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ja: Das hätte was - oder besser: hätte was nicht: nämlich Daten auf der Festplatte........



Die Magneten die benötigt werden um so ein kleines Gewicht zu heben sind um einen ganzen Satz Zehnerpotenzen zu schwach um Festplatten von aussen zu löschen 

Zum Einen muss der Magnet direkt an die Festplatte gehalten werden und zum anderen schirmt das Festplattengehäuse die (meisten) magnetischen Felder ab.
PCGH in Gefahr hat es mal ansatzweise probiert und es ist nix passiert, ausser dass der Lack geschrammt wurde.
Aus Erfahrung weiss ich, dass man selbst mit den teueren (und starken) Neodym Magneten die Daten nicht gelöscht kriegt, wenn die Festplatte nicht zerlegt ist.
Erst extrem intensive Magnetfelder, zbsp das eines Elektromagenten, können diesen Effekt erreichen.
Die Kontruktion die es in unserem Labor geschafft hat, vermochte 120kg an 2cm² festzuhalten, also könnte das Magnetfeld rund 4 PCs à 30kg schweben lassen.
Einen solchen Magneten bräuchte Rossi für den Raveb nicht und es würden zuerst andere Phänomene den PC instabil/kaputt machen, bevor der Datenverlust ins Gewicht fällt.

Genug OT.
Rossi biegt das schon irgendwie hin


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. August 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Soooo....

Ich habe den Raben noch einmal gefoltert....

Das Gitter ist ausgeschnitten....

Fotos gibt es demnächst....

Gruß


----------



## Acid (2. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sieht alles sehr sauber aus  kurz frage wird die farbe der umfrage eigl noch kommen? Würde ich extrem geil finden! Ansonsten sieht bisher wirklich genial aus!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

**KLONK**​ 
*Was habe ich nur getan ???*​ 
*Wie konnte es soweit kommen ???*​ 
*Welcher Teufel hat mich geritten ???*​ 
*Bin ich in schlechte Gesellschaft geraten ???*​ 
*Ist NobLorRos Schuld ???*​ 
*Ist Nobbi Schuld ??? oder Schienenbruch oder Godtake oder tobi ???????*​ 
*Bin ich von Außerirdischen beeinflusst worden oder von Angela Merkel ???*​ 
*Ihr versteht kein Wort RICHTIG ?????*​ 

*Möglicher Weise habe ich den größten FAIL in meiner Modder Karriere produziert....*​ 
*


Spoiler



Ihr müsst Euch allerdings noch bis nächste Woche gedulden..... Dann kann ich es erst zeigen.....


*​ 

**FPRUM**​ 
*Mhhhh....*​ 
*In der zwischen Zeit könnte ich ein kleines Update schreiben....*​ 
*Oder wollt Ihr keins ???*​ 
*Mfg*​


----------



## M@rs (2. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

updates sind immer gut 

btw: was war der große Fail?


----------



## Black_PC (2. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Du bist echt fies, ich frag mich, was du für nen Fail fabriziert hast, aber ein update nehmen wir denke ich mal auch gern


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Klar wollen wir ein Update! 
Und Folterbilder vom Raben  

lg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hmm das klingt mir so als währe die neue Firmenware von Nobody inc doch ganz gut geworden. 

Ach und jo wollen Update sehen. Denn wir haben noch das im auge 





> Fotos gibt es demnächst....


 Ja das schrieb er der Rosstaeuscher am 30.08.2010 um 9.05 Uhr, MEZ.

Und nicht vergessen. Der Rabe soll *fliegen*.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Nobody: das fliegen ist nicht das Problem - nur die Landung.....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*Soooo.....*

*Update*
*Ich komme nach Hause und was finde ich da vor ???

Ein unscheinbares Päckchen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Und was ist da drin ???
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Ahhhh.....mein bestelltes Packpapier....*
*Nee....was ganz anderes.....

Ich habe einen neuen Sponsor.......
*
*SCYTHE
*
News: Scythe EU GmbH

*Vielen Dank an Herrn Figiel
**
**Was hat er mir denn da nettes geschickt ???
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Katze Master Pro* 

*Eine 6-Fach Lüfter Steuerung mit 6 Temp Sensoren.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Ist ein sehr Edles Teil....eine genauere Funktionsbeschreibung gibt es, wenn es verbaut wird....*

*Passt Hundertprozent....ich habe/werde 6 Lüfter verbauen....*
*Weiter geht es beim Raben selber......*

*Da ich mich ja manchmal auch beraten lasse, habe ich mich der Mehrheit gebeugt und den Raben, bzw. das Lüftergitter ausgeschnitten....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Und weil es so schön war, habe ich gleich den 140er Lüfter darunter Montiert.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Der Rabe "fliegt".........*
*An der Laufwerksabdeckung habe ich dann noch die Befestigungs Halter angebracht......*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das war jetzt zwar nur ein kurzes Update, aber immerhin......*

*Coming soon.....*​


----------



## Black_PC (2. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Schaut gut aus, und Gratz zum Sponsor und ein fettes  an Scythe


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (2. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

[borat] nice! [/borat]


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ja da hat wer nen Sponser abbekommen glückwunsch. Aber etwas stimmt immer noch nicht. Der Rabe.... er fliegt noch nicht.... Das Gitter ist weg und sieht auch so super aus. Aber er fligt nicht im physikalischem sinne sondern nur im optischen.... Aber ist ein Anfang 

Mach doch beim Lüfter (wenn er bleiben soll) die Querstreben weg und verlege das Kabel unterm Raben.

Aber die Steuerung ist super. Die Teile sind gut. Pass aber auf die Sensoren auf. Wenn die auf einen Lüfter Treffen sind die immer etwas zerstreut....


----------



## Own3r (2. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sehr schick!


----------



## h_tobi (3. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Na also, es geht doch, der Rabe sieht umwerfend aus, so gefällt es mir richtig gut.


----------



## Khufu (4. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ui schöner Rabe, nu musser aber auch fliegen


----------



## moe (4. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

sieht gut aus, vor allem mit dem lüfter.


----------



## Tgt79 (4. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

finde ich auch


----------



## Green.Tea (4. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



moe schrieb:


> sieht gut aus, vor allem mit dem lüfter.



da kann ich mich nur anschließen hoch !


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Freut mich das es Euch so gefällt.....
*Ich habe diese Woche ein FAIL Paket bekommen......und DHL hat ausnahmsweise mal nichts damit zu tun.....*
*Diese große Paket ist bei mir angekommen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Meine Frau bekam fast einen Herzinfarkt, als sie das Paket gesehen hat und war kurz davor einen deftigen Ehekrach an zu fangen, weil sie mir nicht glauben wollte, das ich nichts derartig großes für den Compi bestellt habe (Groß=Teuer)....*
*DAS war tatsächlich drin.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eine kleine Dose und 2 Stäbe.....*

*Die Stäbe sind 1m lang....und die hatten wohl keinen passenden Karton für den Warenwert von 13 Euro....*
*Was ist sonst los ???
*
*Ich werde diese Woche von Fails überschattet und wäre Dankbar, wenn mal jemand vom Fernmoddingknopf aufstehen würde*.....

*Am Sonntag habe ich mir beim Abwaschen von Tuppa Messern (dürfen NICHT in den Geschirrspüler.....) fast die halbe Fingerkuppe vom rechten Mittelfinger abgeschnitten...*
*Seit Sonntag habe ich oben drein eine Virusgrippe und bin auf drängen von meinem Chef am Mittwoch zur Arbeit gegangen...FEHLER....jetzt liege ich richtig flach.....*
*Die Fotos von meinem größten FAIL kann ich Euch wie angekündigt nicht zeigen....da ich extern hängen gelassen wurde und die Teile erst nächste Woche Fertig werden.....*
*Beim ersten Lackier Versuch der Midplate habe ich mir ein paar heftige Farbläufer eingefangen....also noch mal von vorne....*

*Ich bitte dringend um Trauer und Beileidsbekundungen .... diverse Spenden werden gerne angenommen.....*

Mfg​


----------



## nyso (11. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Bitteschön, zweimal für dich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einmal für deinen Chef



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gute Besserung dir


----------



## Black_PC (11. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Auch von mir einen Haufen Taschentücher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (12. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Da du nun genug Taschentücher hast, werde ich dich beim nächsten Treffen ganz herzlich in den Arm 
nehmen und dich feste drücken. 
Das mit den Fails tut mir wirklich sehr leid, etwas Gutes hat es jedoch, wir bleiben so lange verschont. *ichhabenocheinendringendenArzttermin....*


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Taschentücher und Pflaster hat er nun der Rosstaeuscher aber es fehlt ihm noch an geeigneter Medezin. Die gibts von mir.... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das mit den Fails tut mir wirklich sehr leid, etwas Gutes hat es jedoch, wir bleiben so lange verschont.



Da kann ich noch sagen Nobody inc schläft nicht es kommt jeder dran 
Nicht war kero ? oder all die anderen Noblorros jünger


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (12. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wäre auch zuviel arbeit, den Karton mal auf die passende größe zu schneiden...

Hab auch noch ein wenig Medizin für dich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du das richtige Mischverhältnis triffst bist du besoffen und wach und nicht besoffen und müde. So kannst du dann auch am Mod weiterarbeiten...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

**Schnüff**


*Vielen Dank für Eure Anteilname....

Ich bin ganz gerührt....*Tweet* *Hicks*

Als Danke schön gibt es diese Woche noch ein Update...

Ich habe meinen externen Lieferanten heute mal ordentlich stramm stehen lassen.....

Mfg
*​


----------



## moe (13. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> * Ich habe meinen externen Lieferanten heute mal ordentlich stramm stehen lassen.....*​


​ 
wortwitz muhaaa....


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Solange er stramm steht, kann er aber Deine Lieferung nicht bearbeiten.....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



moe schrieb:


> [/LEFT]
> [/CENTER]
> 
> wortwitz muhaaa....





Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Solange er stramm steht, kann er aber Deine Lieferung nicht bearbeiten.....


*FERKEL !!!*
*Jetzt ist es soweit....

Ich war heute bei meinem externen Lieferanten.....*
*Ist das der größte Fail in meiner Modder Karriere ???*​ 


Spoiler



*Ich habe das Gehäuse vom Lacker abgeholt......

Ich finde es ist Geil geworden....*

_*Viper Grün *_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ich bin der Mehrheitsentscheidung und meinem Persönlichen Favoriten gefolgt.......
*​



*Na ???

Was sagt Ihr ???*
*Coming soon....*
​


----------



## nyso (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ähm, ich bin Sprachlos................................................................
..............................................................................................

Unerwartet und absolut hammer


----------



## Blacksteel (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*


----------



## Black_PC (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Geil, einfach nur geil, das sieht super aus


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sieht sehr gut aus - Motorhaube vom Masarati?


----------



## Bodmi (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

ich glaub ich hab das falsche geraucht, ein grüner rabe...
nein spass bei seite, das ist mal ein geiles Grün, auf dem scirocco finde ichs be....ssen, aber bei dieser verwendung  *sabber*


----------



## axel25 (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Das grün ist geil, der damit einhergehende Augenkrebs aber nicht .

Aber es sieht wirklich gut aus .


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Und was war jetzt der fail? Das gruen sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Black_PC (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Und was war jetzt der fail? Das gruen sieht doch gut aus




Wahrschienlich meint er, dass er es grün gefärbt hat.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

So und auf der Gefahr hin mich noch unbeliebter zu machen als ich es eh schon bin; Mir gefällt es nicht. Ich denke es sticht zu sehr hervor und zieht die Blicke auf sich weg vom eigentlich wichtigen Rest. Ein wenig Dunkler wäre durchaus sinnvoller gewessen meine ich. Aber das ict nur meine Meinung und ich sage es eben wenn mir was nicht gefällt.


----------



## kero81 (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hulk? Die Maske? Der Grinch? Neeeein, es ist ein Raven!  Sieht echt Atemberaubend aus. Los, rück schon die Bilder vom Kompletten Case raus.

Gruß Kero

@Nobody
Mach dir nix draus, ich sag auch immer was ich denke. Ist doch denen ihr Problem wenn sie sowas nicht vertragen. Lieber ehrlich und hart als falsch und...hmmm, keine Ahnung falsch halt.  Denke ja mal das ist nicht böse von Dir gemeint und nur deine ganz eigene Meinung. Die darf man ruhig haben, auch wenn sie vielleicht mal nicht mit der breiten Masse übereinstimmt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*Vielen Dank an alle....*




VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Und was war jetzt der fail? Das gruen sieht doch gut aus





Black_PC schrieb:


> Wahrschienlich meint er, dass er es grün gefärbt hat.



Ich war mir wirklich selber nicht sicher, ob ein giftiges Grün die richtige Farbe ist....

ABER...ich mache ja generell nicht das was andere machen...und es muss ja nicht immer schwarz/rot oder schwarz/blau sein....



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> So und auf der Gefahr hin mich noch unbeliebter zu machen als ich es eh schon bin; Mir gefällt es nicht. Ich denke es sticht zu sehr hervor und zieht die Blicke auf sich weg vom eigentlich wichtigen Rest. Ein wenig Dunkler wäre durchaus sinnvoller gewessen meine ich. Aber das ict nur meine Meinung und ich sage es eben wenn mir was nicht gefällt.



Danke für Deine Ehrliche Meinung....

Farben sind nun mal Geschmacks Sache....

Vielleicht kann ich Dich ja noch überzeugen, wenn es Fertig ist....das restliche Farbkonzept kennst Du ja noch nicht....

Um Dich bei mir unbeliebt zu machen, da musst Du schon mehr anstellen....


*Ich habe noch ein paar Überraschungen in Petto.....es haben sich diese Woche noch zwei Änderungen ergeben....

Ihr dürft gespannt sein...es wird Euch bestimmt gefallen....*

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

@ kero ja das ist meine derzeitige Meinung und es ist eigentlich ncht böse gemeint.

Und @ Rosstaeuscher Jo Farben sind reine Geschmakssache das kenne ich schon. Aber hey ich werd ja sehen vlt haben wir schon bald das Bild das ich sabernd hier stehe und fassungslos deinen PC ansehe und begeistert bin wie er so aussiehrt.  Wir werden sehen


----------



## moe (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*


naaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnn!!!​
jetzt geh ich morgen für ne woche nach rom und du haust hier die fetten updates raus...


ich hab mir das in grün echt schlimm vorgestellt, aber das sieht

 richtig geil 
aus.

meeeeehr, schneeeeell!! *sabber* ​http://www.qtl.co.il/img/trans.png


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

wo is eigentlich der rest von gehäuse? noch beim lacker?


----------



## Blacksteel (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Noch ein paar Überraschungen? 
Bin dafür das du die noch heute postest, dann gibts von mir nen Keks


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Als ich den Spoiler mit den Bildern öffnete, dachte ich zunächst, ich bin bei Nobbi gelandet. 

Aber gut aussehen tut es. Sehr gut sogar und sauber lackiert. 

LG


----------



## h_tobi (17. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Respekt mein Großer, da hast du dich an eine gewagte Farbe ran getraut, ich dachte auch eher an 
etwas dunkleres Grün, aber ich muss sagen: "Das Ergebnis ist Spitzenklasse mega super geil !!"


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Tja - dem stimme ich zu....leider!
Würde der Bulldozer/Zambezi drauf passen, würde ich drüber nachdenken.
So aber fällt das Extrem aus - eventuell kommt als Zwischenlösung das Formula.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Acid (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Extrem geil!!!!


----------



## Celina'sPapa (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich bin sonst kein grosser Fan von grün, aber der Deckel sieht hammergeil aus.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich sagen soll.....

Danke !!!


So...

In Stundenlanger Arbeit habe ich das Gehäuse wieder zusammen gebaut....

Wer das Konstruiert hat.....

Es gibt 6 !!! verschiedene Schrauben und ich habe mir nicht gemerk wozu welche waren.... 

jetzt habe ich noch 2 übrig und weiß nicht wo die fehlen.... 

Fotos gibt es noch dieses Wochenende..... 

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Bin gespannt, wie es dann zusammengebaut aussieht, hast du eig alles lackiert oder nur die gezeigten Teile ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Es gibt 6 !!! verschiedene Schrauben und ich habe mir nicht gemerk wozu welche waren....
> 
> jetzt habe ich noch 2 übrig und weiß nicht wo die fehlen....
> 
> Mfg




Och das ist normal. Bei jeder guten Mongtage bleibt was über. 
Auserdem ist das bei mir auch so. Jeden Früh stell ich fest das wieder ne schraube locker ist 

So und dann las mal die Bilder sehen. Von dem 95% schönen Case


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*


Sieht gut aus.

Zu den Schrauben kann ich nur leicht schadenfroh lölen


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. September 2010)

*Schraube (locker)*

Hi!

mit den Schrauben - da habe ich einen Vorschlag!

Wie wäre es damit: die *neue, innovative Keilschraube* _mit_ Einfädelknick!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Schraube bietet Ihnen folgende Vorteile:

Auf Grund ihres gebogenen Endes - eben der (nicht patentierte) Einfädelknick - lässt sie sich auch an schwer zugänglichen Stellen leichter einfädeln
Wegen Ihrer Keilform erreicht sie einen hohen Anpressdruck; dadurch eignet sie sich ideal zum Abdichten m Bereich der Wasser führenden Teile einer Wasserkühlung
Das Einschrauben könnte allerdings ein wenig schwierig werden - bitte beachten Sie daher den Hinweis zum Werkzeug weiter unten....
da diese Schraube absolut zuverlässig (nicht) abdichtet, erleichtert sie die Suche nach der Leckstelle.....
die integrierte U-Scheibe erleichtert es, diese Schraube auch bei zu großen Löchern - wie eben bei NobLorRos üblich - zu nutzen.
In diesem Falle wird das (zu große) Loch zuverlässig nicht abgedeckt.
Jede dieser Schrauben wird unter hohem Aufwand - so um die 90 Tonnen mit 1600PS - eigens angefertigt.
Jede dieser Schrauben ist damit ein Unikat!

Einziger Nachteil dieser Schraube: da ein normaler Schraubendreher nicht passt, wird zum Eindrehen dieser Schraube ein - nicht lieferbares - Spezialwerkzeug benötigt.....
Grüße

der Hardmetallkiller

P.S.: immer artig das Kleingedruckte beachten....


----------



## Tgt79 (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

hahaha, echt witzig
hattest du langeweile auf arbeit?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

@Schienenbruch

Jetzt müsstest Du den Schraubendreher auch noch überfahren...dann passt er wieder auf die Schraube....
*So....

Hier sind die Bilder vom Gehäuse....*
*Beim Zusammenbau....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*

Der Rabe in "neuen Kleidern" ....

**Leider regnet es draußen, so das ich die Fotos drinnen machen musste....*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ich finde es sieht MEGAGEIL aus !!!*
Mfg​


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Es grünt das Grün ganz grün und kühn.

Top!


----------



## kero81 (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hm, sieht wirklich super aus. Hast du dir chon überlegt nen Hulk-Mod draus zu machen? Ich finde das seeehr passend. Vll. noch nen Hulk auf die Seite gebrusht oder sowas wie an dem Auto aus Tokio Drift. Ahh, keiner weiß was ich meine...mom, Links folgen.

http://gammagangsta.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/2005-volkswagen-touran-hulk-car-tokyo-drift.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3474/3403079036_222d7fac06.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2023/2378188590_b6f8e92b8b_z.jpg


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Gebe Dir Recht, das sieht Megageil aus! 

LG


----------



## MiToKo (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

das Grün sieht wirklich geil aus.


----------



## Tgt79 (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

aber sowas von

€: Die Idee mit dem Hulk-Mod ist aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hm, sieht wirklich super aus. Hast du dir chon überlegt nen Hulk-Mod draus zu machen? Ich finde das seeehr passend. Vll. noch nen Hulk auf die Seite gebrusht oder sowas wie an dem Auto aus Tokio Drift. Ahh, keiner weiß was ich meine...mom, Links folgen.
> 
> http://gammagangsta.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/2005-volkswagen-touran-hulk-car-tokyo-drift.jpg
> 
> ...




HAHAHA....

Ich habe einen Touran...meine Frau würde mich erschlagen....

Mfg


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Boah, sieht echt Hammer aus!!!

Zu Hulk: Dafür müsste der Farbton noch um einiges dunkler sein denke ich, und dann ein Motiv aus dem letzten Hulk, nicht den Vorletzten.
Also nicht den Eric Banna Hulk.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hmm was soll ich sagen ? Ich bin leicht zwie gespalten und das liegt nicht an meiner multiplen Persönlichkeit 

Also die Form vom Fenster und eigentlich des Gehäuses gefällt mir ganz  gut.
Neben dem Fenster könnte man zwar noch so wie einen Raben hin Malen oder wenn es nach einigen geht ein en Hulk. Das sieht neben dem Fenster in der Tat etwas leer aus. 

Aber die Farbe ?! so richtig kann ich mich damit nicht anfreunden. Aber das ist egal weil es im grunde dein Problem ist.


----------



## Green.Tea (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

wow ! sieht echt richtig richtig gut aus besser als ich mir es vorgestellt habe


----------



## h_tobi (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wow, ein Traum in grün, das Case sieht jetzt richtig edel aus, wobei mir ein paar kleine schwarze 
Akzente fehlen. Aber noch bist du ja nicht fertig, dann weiterhin viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Wow !!!

Ihr überrascht mich !!!

So viel Positive Resonanz.....

Wegen den schwarzen Akzenten...

Der Heckkäfig ist ja noch nicht montiert.....

Ich bin ja noch lange nicht Fertig...oder wird man jemals Fertig ???

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

wow hab ja hier das ganze in schwarz, in roco grün sieht das richtig geil aus, kommt mir ne idee mit bmw blau^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



ole88 schrieb:


> wow hab ja hier das ganze in schwarz, in roco grün sieht das richtig geil aus, kommt mir ne idee mit bmw blau^^




Na dann mal los....dazu noch einen Weißen Innenraum...Das sieht bestimmt Hammer aus....

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

hast du selbst gemacht?
lack dosen kosten ja nicht die welt aber is halt immer so ne sache was das lacken mit dose angeht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



ole88 schrieb:


> hast du selbst gemacht?
> lack dosen kosten ja nicht die welt aber is halt immer so ne sache was das lacken mit dose angeht




Dieses mal nicht...

Ich habe es lackieren lassen, weil das war mir mit der Farbe zu Haarig....

Sonst lackiere ich alles immer selber....

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

hmm is halt immer son ding, na ma schaun


----------



## Black_PC (18. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sieht echt derbst geil aus.

Aber die schwarzen Akzente fehlen wirklich, bin auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt


----------



## Elderos (19. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

So hab mich jetzt mal im Schnellverfahren durch dein TB gelesen.

Das grün mit dem schwarzen Innenraum sieht echt grenzgenial aus 

Hab selbst ein Raven bei mir unterm Tisch stehen und bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen was ich damit machen könnte 

Nur leider wurde ich in letzter Zeit ein bisschen zu viel Ferngemodded( kommt die Rechnung mit der Post oder muss ich da was überweisen?)

Warum sagt einem auch keiner das man die Tasten einer G11 nicht mit dem Föhn auf höchster Stufe trocknen soll...

Hoffe es kommt bald ein Update, bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht


PS: jeder Rechtschreibfehler ist meinen verbogenen Tasten zuzuschreiben


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Mein lieber Elderos: Du hast soeben den ersten Schritt in ein neues Universum getan.
Poste doch mal ein Bild Deiner G11 hier.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

So...

Ab Montag bin ich erst einmal für 4 Tage im Krankenhaus, meine Nase in Ordnung bringen lassen...

Deshalb habe ich hier noch einmal ein....
*Update*

*So....

Auch der Innenraum muss mal Farbe bekennen....

Es wird Zeit, die Midplate und die Laufwerksabdeckung zu lackieren....

Erst einmal werden die Teile Entfettet....dazu benutze ich Spiritus....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 

Dann Grundierung drauf....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 

Und ......

FAIL !!!

Ich habe Lack Läufer auf der Laufwerksabdeckung produziert.....

Also .... abschleifen und nochmal von vorne....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 

Probe liegen im Gehäuse...

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 
Seltsamer weise spiegelt sich die Midplate durch den Blitz so seltsam, als ob dort Riefen vorhanden sind....in Wirklichkeit sind keine zu sehen....
Die Front ist eigentlich blau beleuchtet...da das nicht mehr zum Farbkonzept passt, habe ich die Led`s in Rot um gelötet.....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 

Mich wundert es immer wieder, das im Modding Gehäuse verschieden Farbige Kabel für die Externen Anschlüsse ( USB, Audio etc.) verbaut werden.

Einige sind schwarz, das ist ja in Ordnung...aber warum werden auch weiße verbaut ???  Das zerstört ja die gesamt Optik....

Kurzer Hand habe ich die NICHT-schwarzen Kabel gesleevet...

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 
Wenn alle Kabel schwarz sind, dann sieht das schon besser aus...

Um die Farbigen Stecker werde ich mich noch kümmern....
Der Planungs Fail.......

Ich bin jetzt schon öfters Kritisiert worden, das ich ein blaues Gigabyte Board habe und dass das nicht zum Farbkonzept passt (Innen schwarz/rot) ....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 
Also dachte ich mir, ich mache es Kero gleich und Gestalte das Board Farblich um.....


Dieses Material und Werkzeug habe ich verwendet....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*

Nachdem ich einen ganzen Tag geschliffen, gefeilt, lackiert und geschraubt habe.....

Präsentiere ich Euch hier das Ergebnis...

*


Spoiler



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


* 

Ich denke es ist mir ganz gut gelungen....so für das Erste mal....
Das war`s für heute....Ihr hört voraussichtlich erst ende nächster Woche wieder von mir....

Dann kommt die angekündigte Überraschung....
Coming soon....
*


----------



## Der-Dom (19. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Top Lackierung, als ob es so gehört. Und du hast sogar so liebevoll ASUS drauf geschrieben xD


----------



## UnnerveD (19. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

So viel Liebe zum Detail - Prima - saubere Lackierung!


----------



## h_tobi (19. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Einfach nur geil, was du da machst, ich muss mal ganz schnell mit meinem Board vorbei kommen. 
Mit der Technik kannst du in Serie gehen, dann bist du in 2 Jahren Millionär.


----------



## Fifadoc (19. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Oha, ob das so läuft. ich glaub du hast da beim Umbau einen kondensator vergessen.
Da ganz oben links in der ecke rechts unten drunter bei der mittleren slotblende, zwischen den beiden teilen, du weisst schon...
also da seh ich auf deiner blauen vorlage einen kondensator und bei deinem gemoddeten board ist der dann weg.


----------



## h_tobi (19. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Den hat er doch aus Platzmangel an die Unterseite vom Board verlegt. :F


----------



## ole88 (20. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

und oben was weggefläxt, nice work


----------



## godtake (20. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sehr geehrter Herr Rossi, 
das ist wirklich herzallerliebst geworden, das Grün. Aber...aber...hätte der Rabe nicht noch nach etwas Feinschliff verlangt?
Der ganz Rest: Bestechend. Superchique. Klasse. Atemberaubend.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (20. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Auch ich finde deine Arbeit in bestechendem Maße beeindruckend!

Allerdings komme ich nicht umhin einen kleinen Kritikpunkt anbringen zu müssen. 

Du solltest in Erwägung ziehen die Midplate nochmals zu lackieren.


----------



## Black_PC (20. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sieht gut aus, das Mainboard hast du super mega gut hinbekommen, aber du hast wohl den einen Sata-Anschluss abgebrochen.

PS: Du hast 2 Spoiler gemacht, der eine ist aber leer.


----------



## MiToKo (20. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Und auch einen PCI Slot aufgewertet^^.


----------



## kero81 (20. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hahahaha, musst ich lachen als ich den Spoiler geöffnet hab. Ich dachte ja du hast das Gigabunt lackiert. Hehe, ich komm ausm Lachen nichtmehr raus. Klasse!  
Was?..Der Rest?... Oh ja, aller erste Sahne!!! Weiter so mein gutestestester! 

Gruß 
-Kero-

P.s. Dem Raben nochmal die Flügel bissl stutzen, der sieht so zerrupft aus.


----------



## Gnome (20. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Woah! Fettes Raven hast du da! Grün Metallic - göttliches Teil


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Na, Michael: 
- alles Gute für die OP!
- lass' eine klassische griechische Nase machen und
- lass' die Krankenschwestern in Ruhe!


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (20. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Dann schließe ich mich an, ich hoffe, es geht Alles gut.  drück.


----------



## Tgt79 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Auch noch mal alles Gute


----------



## Black_PC (21. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich wünsch auch alles gute und das alles gut läuft, damit du bald wieder modden kannst


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ja alles gute auch von mir. Und wenn du wieder da bist dann reden wir nochmal über das Board bemalen. Ich denke du solltest ein How To machen wie du das gemacht hast das Teil so gekonnt zu bemalen


----------



## Gnome (21. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dann schließe ich mich an, ich hoffe, es geht Alles gut.  drück.



Da schließ ich mich glatt auch mal an


----------



## Elderos (21. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Alles Gute im Krankenhaus

Hoffentlich lassen sie dich wirklich gleich wieder gehen

Und falls du mal Zeit hast, ich würd sogar was zahlen damit du mein Board so "lackierst"


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

alles gute im KH solltest fragen haben was die komischen wörter in der krankenakte heißen und wieviele tage zum leben du noch hast kannst mich ja fragen^^


----------



## godtake (22. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Auch von mir einen dicken Daumendrücker fürs Krankenhaus! Du machst das schon, Meister Raven.
Apropos Raven: Mein Jutester: Der Heatkiller sieht da optisch irgendwie deplaziert aus. Ja...ich weiß, ich bin schon wieder am Meckern, aber das Kupfer will mir so gar nicht zum Schwarz- Rot passen...
so was wär doch schick, oder?...Nein, ja, vielleicht?
Viele Grüße und Gesundheitsdaumendrücker, der Godi


----------



## nyso (22. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*daumendrück*

Auch wenn ich offenbar überlesen habe, was genau gemacht wird


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

nyso: ein runderneuerter Gewürzprüfer


----------



## h_tobi (22. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Eine Querschnittserweiterung, damit der Durchfluss wieder passt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche......

Man hat mich heute Morgen um 9 Uhr aus dem Krankenhaus raus geschmissen....

Mein Zinken hat jetzt wieder einen Durchfluss wie eine Laing Ultra.....




godtake schrieb:


> Auch von mir einen dicken Daumendrücker fürs Krankenhaus! Du machst das schon, Meister Raven.
> Apropos Raven: Mein Jutester: Der Heatkiller sieht da optisch irgendwie deplaziert aus. Ja...ich weiß, ich bin schon wieder am Meckern, aber das Kupfer will mir so gar nicht zum Schwarz- Rot passen...
> so was wär doch schick, oder?...Nein, ja, vielleicht?
> Viele Grüße und Gesundheitsdaumendrücker, der Godi



Ich habe ja darauf gewartet.......

Ich muss mal schauen, was ich da mache....

Mfg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (23. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Herzlich Willkommen zurück 

Da du ja jetzt wahrlich genug Zeit zum Aussruhen und Durchatmen hattest, wird es da nicht Zeit für neue Schandtaten?


----------



## Gnome (23. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Willkommen zurück 

Schön, dass alles heile gemacht worden ist .

Jetzt kannst dich gleich wieder frisch ans Werk machen  (gleich mal den Zinken beim lackieren ausprobieren )


----------



## Black_PC (23. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Dann ist ja gut, wenn du schon wieder raus bist.


----------



## Timmynator (23. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Man hat mich heute Morgen um 9 Uhr aus dem Krankenhaus raus geschmissen....



Gesetzlich versichert, wa? 



> Mein Zinken hat jetzt wieder einen Durchfluss wie eine Laing Ultra.....



Bei gleicher Lautstärke? Aber solange es kein Ausfluss wird...


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

gbt's eigentlich vorher-nachher-Fotos vom Gewürzprüfer?
Will doch mal sehen, wie Dir die griechisch-römische Nase so steht....


----------



## nyso (23. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Stimmt, und jetzt wo wir Heikos Körperteile schon zur Genüge kennen wird es Zeit für neue Opfer


----------



## h_tobi (24. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Immer auf die Kleinen. 

@Rossi:
Es freut mich, das du wieder gesund und munter zu Hause bist.


----------



## nyso (24. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Immer auf die Kleinen.




Du hast deinen Zeh und deinen Daumen gezeigt
Ich habe da auch ganz tolle Bilder von meinem Zeh, aber die sind nun wirklich nicht jugendfrei


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ich glaube die Diskussion über meinen Zinken übergehe ich einfach mal.....

Ich habe hier was anderes....
*Update !!!*
*Tja....

So langsam wird es mal Zeit, das zusammen zu fügen, was auch zusammen gehört.....

Als erstes habe ich mal die Radi`s gespült und Komplettiert.....
Hier der Heck Radi...
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Die Anschlüsse dürfen auch nicht fehlen...
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Die Durchführungen in den Innenraum...
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Dann ist mir ein FAIL aufgefallen....*

*Erinnert Ihr Euch noch an den Heckkäfig ???*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Dumm ist, das ich vergessen habe die Ausschnitte für die Schott Durchführungen zu machen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Das musste ich natürlich noch nachholen.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Dann habe ich den innen liegenden 140er Radi montiert....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
_**Der Staub ist natürlich Absicht....er soll dem ganzen einen Nostalgischen Touch geben....**_
*Die ersten Kabel wurden grob verlegt...
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Der Temp Sensor für die Wakü bekam seinen Platz....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Und das Display und die Lüftersteuerung durften schon mal Probe sitzen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Coming soon....*
*Edit:*
*Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher mit der Wakü Flüssigkeit....
Ich habe hier noch Primochill Blood Red liegen...ist allerdings nicht UV aktiv...

Verwenden oder nicht ???
*
​


----------



## h_tobi (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sehr schönes Update, prima, das es endlich wieder weiter geht. 

Aber du willst doch wohl nicht allen Ernstes rotes Wasser in die WaKü füllen???? 
Die Lackierung fordert ja wohl grüne Flüssigkeit, aber so was von *grün*......


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Update, prima, das es endlich wieder weiter geht.
> 
> Aber du willst doch wohl nicht allen Ernstes rotes Wasser in die WaKü füllen????
> Die Lackierung fordert ja wohl grüne Flüssigkeit, aber so was von *grün*......




Wieso denn nicht Rot ???

Innenraum wird rot/schwarz und außen Grün....

Das ist doch ein geiler Kontrast.....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Dann nimm gelbe oder purpurne Flüssigkeit, das nenne ich *KONTRAST*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*




*So ein Schei**.....*

*Das ASUS Crosshair hat den Geist aufgegeben.....*


Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Also ich würde Rot nehmen. Grün ist ja ausen schon genug drauf.

Ach und ist klar das das Board nicht mehr tut. Schlieslich hast dus ja gemoddet 

Aber was tuts den nicht mehr ?


----------



## Black_PC (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hääh seit wann hast du ein Crosshair, du hast doch bloß dein GB Board umgefärbt.



Spoiler



Was ein Schi**, das ist doch erst 2 Wochen alt, hast du denn iwas besonderes mit dem gemacht ???


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Also ich würde Rot nehmen. Grün ist ja ausen schon genug drauf.
> 
> Ach und ist klar das das Board nicht mehr tut. Schlieslich hast dus ja gemoddet
> 
> Aber was tuts den nicht mehr ?





Black_PC schrieb:


> Hääh seit wann hast du ein Crosshair, du hast doch bloß dein GB Board umgefärbt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ERWISCHT !!!*

Tja...es macht gar nichts mehr....

Lt. Status Led geht er über CPU Erkennung nicht hinaus.....



Alle Stecker überprüft und Netzteil getauscht....FEHLER !!!
Die RAM ´S einzeln und Dual in alle Steckplätze....FEHLER !!!
Graka`s raus und einzeln benutzt .... FEHLER !!!
Mal geht es über die CPU Erkennung nicht hinaus....dann bleibt es bei der Speicher Erkennung hängen....dann läuft es Durch und beleibt im Boot Modus hängen.....

Jetzt habe ich das Board wieder zurück getauscht zum Gigabyte....und alles läuft wieder....

Na ja...ich bin ja noch innerhalb der 14 Tägigen Frist....

Soll ich es nochmal nehmen ???

Oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag ???

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Nimm es noch mal, du beommst eig kein besseres und erst recht keins, was uach noch Rot ist.

Ansonsten das Extrme, aber der Lucid Chip - halt der Treiber - ist net ausgereift und das st derbst teuer und bleib einfach bei dem.


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Es kommt manchmal vor dass Boards sich verschlucken.
Manchmal entproblematisieren sie sich auch so spontan, aber wenn du noch in der Rückgabefrist bist, profitiere davon.
Neues Board, neuer Versuch.
Wenn das neue Board auch nicht startet, ist die CPU tot ^^

Mach weiter so!


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Na, die CPU ist nicht tot - sonst würde es mit dem Gigabunt nicht laufen!

Auf Deine Frage: wie wäre es mit 'nem EVGA-Board.....*KLONK*

Ok, andere Antwort: Da Du ja mit Asus nicht kannst, bleibt Dir wohl nur das Gigabyte 890-FXA-UD 7 - oder Dein bisheriges.


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Stümmt, Sonntags funktioniert mein Hirn nicht so gut.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



Zecko_Vicath schrieb:


> Stümmt, Sonntags funktioniert mein Hirn nicht so gut.


Nicht nur Deins......


----------



## kero81 (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Ist dir vielleicht irgendwo Farbe hinein gelaufen?


----------



## h_tobi (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Der Fluch des Raben hat zugeschlagen, 
Nimm mal die Bios Batterie raus und mach dann noch mal einen Test, ansonsten würde ich es umtauschen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Der Fluch des Raben hat zugeschlagen,
> Nimm mal die Bios Batterie raus und mach dann noch mal einen Test, ansonsten würde ich es umtauschen.




Alles schon durch....

*"Es ruhe in Frieden..."*

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sehs von der Seite besser jetzt als gar später jetzt hast du noch alle möglichkeiten.


----------



## godtake (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Würd isch auch sagen: Zurück und her mit dem neuen. Wahrscheinlich haste versehentlich zwischendrin in deinem Bastelwahnsinn den Radi ans Board und den Tempsensor in den PCI Slot sowie den Winkel in den CPUSockel geschraubt...aber was der Hersteller nicht weiß....


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Jap, lieber jetzt wo du es problemlos austauschen kannst, als wenn du es so malträtiert hättest wie Kero das Gigabrett

Trotzdem schade um das schöne Board.
Aber seh es als Chance!

Streich rot bitte! Kein rotes MB, keine roten Lüfter, keine roten Schläuche etc.
Rot und Grün passt nicht!

Entweder alles in dunkel, oder ebenfalls grün. Das Grün Metallic lässt keine anderen Farben zu.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

nyso: hab' ich auch schon gesagt - das hat das MB wohl gehört......


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

*[FONT=&quot]Es war einmal……[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*

_*[FONT=&quot]Eines schönen Tages stand ein Bote vor meiner Haustür und überreichte mir eine Depesche….[/FONT]*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *[FONT=&quot]
Eine seltsame Nachricht erreichte mich da….[/FONT]*_

*[FONT=&quot]Was da wohl drin stehen würde ???[/FONT]*
_ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *[FONT=&quot]
Eine Schatzkarte ???[/FONT]*_ 

*[FONT=&quot]Hinter meinem Haus ist ein Schatz vergraben ???[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Also nahm ich meinen ausgebildeten Jagd- und Wachhund an die Leine, schulterte den Spaten und begab mich auf Schatzsuche….[/FONT]*
_ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *[FONT=&quot]
Mit Hilfe meines Hundes und meines untrügerischen Instinktes wusste ich die Karte und die Markierungen zu deuten….[/FONT]* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
_*[FONT=&quot]Nach Stundenlanger Sucherei erreichte ich das Gebiet, auf welches die Karte deutete….[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Nachdem ich lang und breit das Zielgebiet durchsucht habe, war ich mir Sicher, die Richtige Stelle gefunden zu haben…..[/FONT]*_ 
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *[FONT=&quot]
Also frisch ans Werk und ausgraben….[/FONT]*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *[FONT=&quot]
Ein seltsames Paket kam zu Tage…[/FONT]*
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

_*[FONT=&quot]Was da wohl drin ist ???[/FONT]*
_ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*[FONT=&quot]NobLorRos Modding[/FONT]*
 

*[FONT=&quot]a[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]nd[/FONT]*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
*[FONT=&quot]Proudly presents[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Das Cougar SX 850

Vielen Dank an Herrn Christian Verfürth
[/FONT]**Dazu gibt es dieses Begleitschreiben.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Kurz zusammen gefasst:*

_*Dieses Netzteil ist aktuell noch nicht im Handel erhältlich !!!

Es wird voraussichtlich erst ende des Jahres erscheinen !!!

Deshalb nur hier Exclusive in meinem Tagebuch auf PCGH Live zu sehen !!!*_


*An dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmal DANKE sagen für die Ehre, dieses Netzteil in Händen zu halten und Testen zu dürfen !!!* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Netzteil ist 80 Plus Silver Zertifiziert mit einer Effiziens von bis zu 91% und es gibt es in drei Varianten : 550W / 700W und 850W
*
_*Die Verpackung !!!*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Cougar geht hier keine neuen Wege.
Diese Art von Verpackung ist recht Sinnvoll und fällt durch das auffällige Logo in jedem Regal sofort auf....*_
_*Overview
*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
_*Ein großer 140mm Lüfter fällt sofort ins Bild. Laut Cougar soll er sehr leise sein....dazu aber später mehr....*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
_*Die Verarbeitung ist sehr Hochwertig.
Es sind keine Lackfehler, Grate  oder scharfe Kanten zu erkennen.
Cougar braucht sich dabei definitiv nicht hinter den Nobelmarken wie z.B. Enermax zu verstecken ! *_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Das Netzteil ist Modular.
Auf diesem Bild ist eine Art Fail bzw Irretation zu sehen.
Man sieht 4x 6+2 Pin PCI-E Leitungen !!!
Es liegen aber nur 2 !!! Modulare Kabel dabei, da zwei PCI-E Leitungen am Hauptstrang angeschlossen sind.
Cougar begründet die Maßnahme damit, das es günstiger ist und ein statt mehrere Heckplanes zu produzieren. So könne man die Preise niedriger halten.*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Der Hauptstrang des SX 850 hat noch eine Besonderheit, die man hervor heben sollte.

Es ist nicht nur die üblichen 2x 6+2 Pin PCI-E Leitungen angebracht, sondern der CPU Strang hat 1x 4 Pin / 1x 4+4 Pin / 1x 8 Pin Anschluss.

So ist das Netzteil auch für Dual CPU Systeme bestens Gerüstet !!!*_
_*Die Modularen Kabel*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
_*Da hätte ich mir etwas mehr Auswahl gewünscht.

*__*Es sind zwar  genügend Kabel vorhanden um etliche Gräte an zu schließen, auch die  Kabellänge ist ausreichend, aber ich vermisse z.B. einzelne längere  Anschlusskabel für SATA oder 4 Pin Kaltgeräte Stecker, um einzelne  Geräte, die irgendwo im Gehäuse untergebracht sind, an zu schließen zu  können.*_

_*Da sonstige Zubehör fällt etwas Spartanisch aus.
Außer Befestigungsschrauben und Kabelbinder ist nichts weiter dabei...
Vielleicht ändert sich das noch in der Finalen Version....
*_
_*Die Wichtigsten Technischen Daten*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*Weitere Technische Daten....*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Erstes Fazit im Betrieb....*_

*Positiv:*


*Ausreichende Kabellänge*
*Lüfter ist wirklich Leise*
*Ungewöhnliches Design*
*4x PCI-E 6+2 Leitungen*
*Für Dual CPU geeignet*
*Negativ:*


*Zubehör etwas Spartanisch...*
*Zu wenig Kabelvielfalt*
_*Das Netzteil ist wirklich Gelungen !!!!

Es hat alles was es braucht, ist sehr effizient und Leise.
*_
_*Deshalb gebe ich einen klaren Kauftipp ab !!!*_
*Getestet von:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Coming soon....*
*EDIT:*
*Das Netzteil befindet sich aktuell im Betrieb in meinem Projekt G.E.E.K. !!!

Sobald mein Compi ins neue Gehäuse um zieht, wird es weitere Bilder und einen weiteren Bericht geben.*
​


----------



## Gnome (27. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Hammer mega geiles Teil! Hab das S550 von Christian damals auch gekriegt, ich bin nach wie vor begeistert! Ich kann also deine gute Stimmung nachvollziehen . Schön geschrieben wiedermal^^. Gute Idee mit dem Spaten und dem ausgraben


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider"*

Sehr geehrter Rosstaeuscher 

wir beglückwünschen sie zu diesen Wunderschönen Netzteil und das Glück ein solches zu bekommen. Allerdings müssen wir sie darauf hin weisen das es zwar Nobloros getestet ist aber leider noch nicht von Nobody inc getestet wurde. aus diesen Grund fordern wir sie auf das wunderschöne Netzteil unverzüglich an uns zu zu senden damit wir es laut BMG § 23 und 93 Abs 3 testen können ob es unseren hohen Maßstäben an Qualität genügt.

Wir erinnern sie das es auch in ihren Interesse liegt ein Sicheres Nobody-inc getestetes Netzteil zu haben. Selbstveständlich bekommen sie vieleicht nicht zurück wenn wir es nach § 74 einstufen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nobody

Ganz vergessen schön das dus bekommen hast das passt sicher gut dazu.


----------



## wirelessy (27. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Den Rechtschreibfehler im Namen würd ich aber noch korrigieren, "Verführt" kommt doch was seltsam^^.


----------



## MiToKo (27. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

coole Sache mit dem Netzteil!


----------



## h_tobi (28. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Gratulation mein Großer, da hast du ja ein richtig schönes Teil bekommen. 
Dein Bericht ist, wie immer, sehr schön geschrieben und sehr ausführlich dokumentiert.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Vielen Dank an alle....

Ich freue mich, das Euch mein Review gefällt....



Mmmmhhhhh...

Ein Paket von Amazon ist angekommen (Teamplayer Unterstützung...)

Gestern bestellt und als Prime Mitglied heute schon da....

So ein komischer Roter Karton und da ist so ein komisches schwarz/rotes Brett drin.....

Gruß


----------



## Zlicer (28. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Ich habe mich jetzt hier durch das Tagebuch gewühlt und muss sagen, du hast da einen wunderschönen Raben gezaubert 

greetz Zlicer

P.S. Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



> So ein komischer Roter Karton und da ist so ein komisches schwarz/rotes Brett drin.....



Mhm... Entweder das ASUS Formula oder das Extreme.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mhm... Entweder das *ASUS Formula* oder das [Extreme].




Das Extreme ist zwar geil, aber viel zu Teuer....

Nachdem mein umgemoddetes  Gigabyte (zum ASUS Formular) ab geraucht ist und keine Ersatzlieferung möglich ist, bin ich gestern vom Kauf zurück getreten und habe bei Amazon eines bestellt....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Bei Deinem Glück mit Asus hättest Du vielleicht zwei bestellen sollen - eines als Reserve....


----------



## Black_PC (28. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Schön, dass du so ein schickes Netzteil bekommen hast auch super geschrieben und so.

Gut, dass das MB schon da ist, dann kannst du uns ja gleich nochmal Bilder von zeigen.


----------



## affli (28. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Das schöne Nt hast du dir, lieber Rossi aber auch verdient! 

Sieht echt top aus das Ding. 
Obwohl ich mich bei Cugar immer frage wer auf die Idee gekommen ist solch hässlicher Sleev zu verwenden. 
Aber was solls, du Sleevst das ding doch neu oder? 

Der 14er Lufi finde ich aber eine geniale Sache. 
Kann somit bei verlangen auch gut Ausgetauscht werden, nicht wie bei meinem wo ein 13,5er Lufi verbaut war. 

Bin gespannt was wir hier noch so alles zu sehen bekommen, den
dein Projekt bis jetzt ist klasse!


----------



## moe (28. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

schöne sache das mir dem netzteil. hätt ich nicht gedacht, dass cougar nen quasi prototyp mal eben so zum testen an eine privatperson gibt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

An 'ne Privatperson schon - aber an einen NobLorRos'ler?


----------



## h_tobi (28. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Das ist als Extrem Härtetest gedacht, überlebt das NT den Einbau bei Rossi, wird es in Zukunft keine Reklamationen geben.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



h_tobi schrieb:


> Das ist als Extrem Härtetest gedacht, überlebt das NT den Einbau bei Rossi, wird es in Zukunft keine Reklamationen geben.



*Erwischt !!!*


*Das ist ein Feldtest !!!!*

Wenn es NobLorRos nicht kaputt kriegt, dann kann man es bedenkenlos in den Handel geben....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. September 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Du gehst also auf den Acker zum Testen - hat Deine Holde Dir endlich raus geworfen?


----------



## General-W (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Da kommen also die Netzteile her !!!  .. Renne gleich mal mit meinem Spaten in den Garten, ne runde buddeln !  Schick mir mal bitte auch sone "Schatz" Karte  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Erwischt !!!
> 
> Das ist ein Feldtest !!!!
> 
> ...



Das nenne ich mal Qualitätskontrolle ...  
Keine minderwertige HW mehr in den Läden, bedenkenloses einkaufen, nie wieder Fails ... die Welt wäre in ordnung  


Greeeeetz ...


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Den Acker, auf dem solche Netzteile wachsen, würde ich auch gerne finden.....

Andererseits: wenn ein Netzteil NobLorRos-getestet ist, hält es alles aus!

Ob die da bald Werbung mit machen .... 'proved by NobLorRos!' ?


----------



## Domowoi (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Können das überhaupt soviele Produkte erlangen dass sich so ein Label rentieren würde?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

*Dr. Rossi-Stein....

Wie ist die Operation verlaufen ???

Nachdem ich verschiedenen Komponenten mit einander vernäht habe hatte ich nur geringe Hoffnung...

Aber gestern kam rechtzeitig ein Gewitter auf....

Der Einschlag war mörderisch....*

*ABER*

_*MEINE KREATUR LEBT !!!!*_
​
_*MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA............*_


Mfg


----------



## Gnome (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Rechner funzt? 

Gratz


----------



## Black_PC (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



Gnome schrieb:


> Rechner funzt?
> 
> Gratz



Hört sich für mich auch so an, dass er läuft, na das ist doch gut


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

_*Das Schlachten hat begonnen.....*_

*Tja.....

Jetzt ist es soweit....die Truhe wird geschlachtet.....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Nach dem Schlachtfest, beginnt die Bestandsaufnahme und der Chirurgische Eingriff ins Raven...*
*Erst einmal alles aufgereiht....und natürlich habe ich auch nicht vergessen, das Board erneut zu modden.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Prozzi auf`s Board....
Und natürlich habe ich auch nicht vergessen, meinen HK Kühler von Kupfer in Schwarz zu verwandeln....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Meinen Zern AGB habe ich gereinigt und mit neuen Anschlüssen versehen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Der neue Laing Aufsatz wurde montiert...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Da ich den HDD Schacht Zweckenfremdet wurde, habe ich die Festplatte mit Haltern versehen und gelagert...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch die Kabel gezogen, so dass alles für den Board Einbau vorbereitet ist...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das Board schon mal Probe sitzen lassen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Coming soon...*​


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

_*Erwischt.*_

jeden Tag warte ich auf ein Update bis spät in die Nacht. anders geht es ja nicht da du immer nur so spät veröfentlichst.....

Mal sehen wie lange es diesmal halten wird dein moddingboard.

Wenn wir schon dabei sind. Ich hätte da 2 Fragen.

1. Wann kann ich dir mein Board vorbei schicken ?
2. Kannst du mal von der Festplattenhalterung ein Seitliches Bild machen ?

Danke.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Zu 1.
Nächste Woche...

Zu 2.
Ist bereits eingebaut...ist aber nichts anderes als 4 kleine Metallwinkel, und unten drunter ist Tesa Klettband....

Der Vorteil des Klettbandes: Es entkoppelt und Du kannst die Platte jederzeit raus nehmen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg




Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> _*Erwischt.*_
> 
> jeden Tag warte ich auf ein Update bis spät in die Nacht. anders geht es ja nicht da du immer nur so spät veröfentlichst.....
> 
> ...


----------



## h_tobi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Yammi, das sieht schon richtig gut aus, also go go go, ich will mehr sehen.


----------



## Black_PC (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Sieht wirklich schon gut aus, das Board ahst du wieder sehr schön gemoddet.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Zu 1.
> Nächste Woche...
> 
> Zu 2.
> ...



Hmm das ist auch eine möglichkeit mit dem Klebeband, danke.

Zum Board; So lange du kein Upgrade auf AM 3+ anbietest denke ich lass ich das. Immerhinn ist eine 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit der zermoddung mir nen wenig zu hoch. da solltest du mal an deiner efizienz noch feilen. Aber 20 % wären OK 

Wie willst du eigentlich den innenraum beleuchten ?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wie willst du eigentlich den innenraum beleuchten ?


 

KEINE AHNUNG !!!

Beim nächsten Update wirst Du sehen das die Kühlflüssigkeit 

Da muss ich jetzt noch mal in mich gehen....

Mfg


----------



## Gnome (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Geil . Ich liebe den Watercool DDC Deckel - wunderschön . Knall mal noch paar LED's rein, das gibt der Laing das gewisse Etwas 

Weiter so


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> KEINE AHNUNG !!!
> 
> Beim nächsten Update wirst Du sehen das die Kühlflüssigkeit
> 
> ...



OK ganz ruhig durchatmen ne Stunde meditieren oder wie das heist und dann findet sich bestimmt keine Lösung 

Woraufhin wieder einmal angesagt sein wird Rosstaeuscher moddet sich die Kühlflüssigkeit zu recht.  Aber so schlimm wirds ja nicht sein solange sie nicht 
ausläuft 
flockt
schwarz färbt 
explodiert


----------



## h_tobi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Nimm radioaktive Kühlflüssigkeit, dann leuchtet der Rabe beim ersten WaKü Fail von ganz alleine....


----------



## Zlicer (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Hi Rossi,

wenn du den Heatkiller schon schwarz moddest, dann aber auch richtig  
Lackiere die kupfernen Stellen bei den Anschlüssen noch mal nach.

Aber ansonsten wie immer perfailte.... äh.. perfekte Arbeit 

greetz Zlicer

P.S. Wo kann man sich für NobLorRos bewerben?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

_*Was zusammen gehört, soll der Modder nicht trennen......*_
*Weiter geht es....
*

_*Werden das neue Freunde ???*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_*Mach dich Nackig .....................*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_*Los.....Nicht so Schüchtern.....

Nimm sie dir....*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_*Freunde für`s Leben.....*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_*Zwillinge machen alles gemeinsam....*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_*Nicht so Schüchtern.....Vereinigt Euch....*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_*Jetzt wird es Schlauchig.....*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_*Vergessen Kühlflüssigkeit zu kaufen....

Na....es geht auch anders....
*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_*Fertig befüllt.....*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_*Kabelchaos auf der Rückseite.....*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_*FARBFAIL !!!*_

*Das soll Blood Red sein ???
*
_*Ich Schlauch sieht das aus wie Erdbeerbrause.....
Im AGB ist es Blood....*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
_*Das Zeug fliegt wieder raus....*_
_*Erste Impressionen....*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Coming soon....*


----------



## Black_PC (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Sieht gut aus, die Graka Kühler sind schick, der Rabe ist ein echter Blickfang mit seinem grün.


----------



## Gnome (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Sieht gut aus 

Ich frag mich nur, wieso du außen grün hast und innen rot/schwarz 

Seit wann kann man denn HD5770 Vapor-X mit WaKü umrüsten ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Hmm also wenn du noch etwas erdbeersoße brauchst schreib mich an ich hätte noch was von heute abend da  Ist auch kernlos 

Naja die Farbe Rot würde mich an sich nicht stören. Nur der Netzteil sleve der im Bild 13 zu sehen ist würde mich stören. Obwohl zz passt er ja 
Aber vlt kommt es noch mit der beleuchtung raus das rot. Ansonsten vlt rote schläuche


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



Black_PC schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, die Graka Kühler sind schick, der Rabe ist ein echter Blickfang mit seinem grün.



Danke schön....


Gnome schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> 
> Ich frag mich nur, wieso du außen grün hast und innen rot/schwarz
> 
> Seit wann kann man denn HD5770 Vapor-X mit WaKü umrüsten ?



Rot und grün passt doch....ist ja alles Geschmackssache...

Meine Vapor-X sind Referenz Design.....deshalb haben die auch das schwarze PCB und die sind umrüstbar.....



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Hmm also wenn du noch etwas erdbeersoße brauchst schreib mich an ich hätte noch was von heute abend da  Ist auch kernlos
> 
> Naja die Farbe Rot würde mich an sich nicht stören. Nur der Netzteil sleve der im Bild 13 zu sehen ist würde mich stören. Obwohl zz passt er ja
> Aber vlt kommt es noch mit der beleuchtung raus das rot. Ansonsten vlt rote schläuche


Die Flüssigkeit sollte eigentlich Blut Rot sein....so wie die Adern des Raben`s....

Ich muss mal schauen....ich bestelle mir vielleicht zum selber mischen....oder mal schauen....Destiliertes Wasser mit Lebensmittelfarbe ???

Mfg
*Edit*

*Kleiner OC Test...

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Gnome (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

mhhh die mit schwarzen PCB gibts sogar noch  - cool cool, wieder was dazu gelernt . Ich dachte die Vapor X hätte ein Eigendesign von Sapphire...

Noja...grün und rot. Wenn grün und rot dann aber nur mit Double Protect WaKü Wasser, weil dein rot is irgendwie zu lasch . Das muss richtig knalliges rot sein : Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1l - rot - A-C-Shop

Hab sogar noch 2x Double Protect rot da...1L unbenutzt und 0,9 Liter (ca.) hatte ich 2 Monate im Kreislauf...is gefiltert. Wenn du's möchtest, kannst du mir gerne bescheid sagen, weil ich leider wegen Blau keine Verwendung mehr habe. Double Protect für mich aber die beste Kühlflüssigkeit, die es gibt - aber aktuell auch D.P. blau drin - top 

Ich hab so ziemlich alles an WaKü Wasser Lebensmittelfarbe durch...damals konnte man Wusitta nehmen. Seit der neuen Formel diesen Jahres kannstes knicken weil die nurnoch Ablagerungen hat. Totaler Mist....also DP is aktuell ungeschlagen


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Passt auch alles zusammen, was Du verbaut hat, das Grakagespann ist richtig lecker. 



			
				Rosstaeuscher schrieb:
			
		

> Rot und grün passt doch....ist ja alles Geschmackssache...


jaha.., aber, so ein klitzekleines aber... Du könntest statt des roten Blutes ja auch klares Rabenkristallblut nehmen.   So ohne Farbe in den Schläuchen, wie auf dem einen oberen Bild, sieht es halt etwas weniger rot aus. Mir gefällt es besser. Geschmackssache halt.    [aufmoppedumdieeckeras]

LG


----------



## Gnome (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Wenn Rossi die Extra-Spezial-Super-Duper-Ladung mit Double Protect rot von mir kriegt, schaut rot und grün Bombe aus. Da geb ich die Prüf und Siegel


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Oder er macht grüne Farbe rein... mal zum Nachdenken sieht bestimmt auch nicht schlecht aus. Das wäre dann wie ein Übergang von ausen nach innen.
Vlt sähe es sogar noch besser aus als das Rot.


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Sieht top aus!

Etwas stört mich aber:
CPU-Z sagt, du gibst 3,566V oder 3,766V VCore, ist das nicht etwas heftig? So für den Alltag?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Hab länger nicht mehr gelesen da wenig Zeit, aber ist es der original Lack von VW? Sieht an deinem Case noch besser aus  als am Scirocco


----------



## affli (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

fresh..! das grün ist mal ganz was anderes! 
finde aber auch das der innenraum eher mit grün und nicht rot ausgestattet werden sollte.

aber wie du sagst; alles geschmackssache! 

ansonsten top!
wie bist du eigentlich noch ans ref. design gekommen? glück?


----------



## ole88 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

was meinst du mit ref. design? graka?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



Gnome schrieb:


> Wenn Rossi die Extra-Spezial-Super-Duper-Ladung mit Double Protect rot von mir kriegt, schaut rot und grün Bombe aus. Da geb ich die Prüf und Siegel


 
Das wohl !!!!



Zecko_Vicath schrieb:


> Sieht top aus!
> 
> Etwas stört mich aber:
> CPU-Z sagt, du gibst 3,566V oder 3,766V VCore, ist das nicht etwas heftig? So für den Alltag?


 
Haha....

Hat es doch einer gesehen....ich glaube ich muss Cpu-Z mal upgraden....

Es liegen 1,45 V an......

Ähnliches Prob habe ich mit GPU-Z.....das zeigt mir die Übertaktung der Graka`s nicht an und das ATI Tool behauptet ich hätte kein Crossfire installiert....

Scheint am Asus Board zu liegen....



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Hab länger nicht mehr gelesen da wenig Zeit, aber ist es der original Lack von VW? Sieht an deinem Case noch besser aus als am Scirocco


 
Jo....
Das ist die Orginal Scirocco Farbe....ich habe 2 davon verkauft...die Farbe passt hundertpro....

Habe ich deshalb auch vom Profi lackieren lassen.....



affli schrieb:


> ansonsten top!
> wie bist du eigentlich noch ans ref. design gekommen? glück?


 
Danke....

Ich habe die Karten bereits seit Februar im Sys.....da gab es noch allerorts das Referenz Design.....



@All

Grün oder Rote Flüssigkeit ???

Ich finde den Kontrast zwischen Giftgrün und Blutrot sehr Krass und schön....

Alles in grün ist mir doch etwas zu einfarbig.....

Aber mal sehen....wenn die Gnome Speziallieferung angekommen ist, dann mache ich noch bessere Fotos....

Außerdem fehlt noch der Heckkäfig/Abdeckung für den Trippel Radi....dann wirkt das auch noch anders....

Ich habe noch eine Menge zu Tun und werde noch eine Menge ausprobieren.....(Beleuchtung, Stealth Mod etc. etc. )

Das ganze geht jetzt einfacher, wenn das Sys zusammengebaut ist....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Ein sehr schönes Update hast du da gebracht. Vor allem der AGB am Radiator ist eine super Idee. 
Was die Farben vom Wasser angeht: Ich warte erst mal die Bilder mit der Kühlflüssigkeit von 
Clemens ab, die Jetzige ist auf jeden Fall nicht zu gebrauchen. Du solltest mehr Gemüse essen, dann 
wird dein Blut auch wieder dunkler.


----------



## Rogfan (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Erstmal ganz dickes Lob von mir.
Sieht echt lecker aus.
Als Kühlflüssigkeit würde ich bei rot bleiben, damit ein Kontrast ensteht, sonst wäre es etwas viel grün.


----------



## moe (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

find ich auch. nimm rote kühlflüssigkeit.
nur mit dest. wasser würde aber n bisschen komisch aussehn. da fehlt dann was.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Danke an Alle....

_*Kleiner Leistungscheck....*_

*Mal ein bisschen an der Schraube gedreht....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch kein Ende der Fahnenstange....

Mfg​


----------



## Black_PC (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Bist mit dem bsher erreichten zufrieden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

1. Erwischt wieder ist es spät in der Nacht und du machst so was wie ein Update du nachtschwärmer 

2. Willst du den armen Schienenbruch in einer Tiefen Kriese voller Selbstmitleid und Minderwertigkeitskomplexe stoßen ? 

Neee 

Die werte sehen ganz gut aus. Auch die CPU werte. Auf jedenfall hast du da eine Gute CPU erwischt die fein mit arbeitet. Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Werte Prime Stabil sind. Und die Karte auch stabil läuft. Aber was das maximale so ist würde mich auch mal interessieren. Genau wie ein paar Spiele benchtests.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> 1. Erwischt wieder ist es spät in der Nacht und du machst so was wie ein Update du nachtschwärmer
> 
> 2. Willst du den armen Schienenbruch in einer Tiefen Kriese voller Selbstmitleid und Minderwertigkeitskomplexe stoßen ?
> 
> ...




Der arme Jochen weiß das schon....

Ich habe auch schon stundenlang am Telefon getröstet....

Er ist von mir Kummer gewohnt....

Ende der Fahnenstange ist auch noch nicht.....Ich hatte die CPU auch schon auf 4,08 GHZ.....STABIL....

Das ganze ausprobieren kommt noch, DA ....die 3,9 ist ein OC Profil für den Prozzi im ASUS Bios hinterlegt.....

Das Board ist echt Endgeil...

Ich habe nur meinen Speicher manuell auf 1300 angehoben...habe aber 1600er.....und der Prozzi ist ja ne Black Edition....

Ich werde später mal mit dem Multiplikator, dem Speicher und dem FSB experimentieren.....

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Hmm irgendwo hab ich aber gelesen das die Stufen des Boards nicht so wirklich gut sind und das es da Probleme gab. Daher würde ich vlt meinen das man lieber Manuell im Bios Takten sollte. Was ja dank des Freien Multis kein Problem ist. Ich kenne den 965 weil ich auch so ein Teil habe.

Aber pass auf das du nicht aus den gemodeten Board ein Fall für das ESS machst das wäre etwas schade drumm weil dort gibt es schon gute boards.

Aso und ich möchte dich auf deiner Moralischen verantwortung gegenüber schinenbruch belehren. wenn er wieder sein Spielzeug auspackt bist du alleine dafür verantwortlich


----------



## Gnome (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

3,9 GHz? BOah...du machst mich neidig...ich hab meinen nur bei 3,6 GHz weil mir FSB Takten aufn Sack geht  - ich hasse OC


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Hmm irgendwo hab ich aber gelesen das die Stufen des Boards nicht so wirklich gut sind und das es da Probleme gab. Daher würde ich vlt meinen das man lieber Manuell im Bios Takten sollte. Was ja dank des Freien Multis kein Problem ist. Ich kenne den 965 weil ich auch so ein Teil habe.
> 
> Aber pass auf das du nicht aus den gemodeten Board ein Fall für das ESS machst das wäre etwas schade drumm weil dort gibt es schon gute boards.
> 
> Aso und ich möchte dich auf deiner Moralischen verantwortung gegenüber schinenbruch belehren. wenn er wieder sein Spielzeug auspackt bist du alleine dafür verantwortlich




Ich habe den Prozzi ja seit Februar....ich hatte den bisher mit dem Multiplikator auf 3,85 Ghz getaktet.....aber auch nicht weiter Probiert.....

Das Board ist ja Rev. 2....das merke ich schon an der Temp der Northbridge .....

Das vorherige war Rev. 1 und hatte eine Northbridge Temp von 70 (leerlauf) !!! Grad....jetzt komme ich, auch dank optimaler Kühlung, nicht über 52 Grad !!! (Vollast)

Der Prozzi läuft seit über einer Woche mit der Einstellung ohne Probs !!!

ABER wie gesagt....ich experimentiere ja noch....die Finalen Einstellungen und Optimierungen kommen später.....das Board hat auf jeden Fall sehr viel Potenzial....!!!

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Ich schaffe mit den 965 3,8 Ghz mit 1,35 V Prime stabel. für höher müsste ich dann die Voltage erhöhen.
Willst du eigentlich die Chipsätze mit wasser kühlen ? gerade bei deinen Board bietet sich das ja an. Sicher kämme da noch etwas mehr raus. 

Aber das das Board sehr viel potenzial hat da stimme ich dir zu. Es ist ja auch entsprechend teuer wenn man es sich richtig kauft und nicht zusammenmoddet.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe mit den 965 3,8 Ghz mit 1,35 V Prime stabel. für höher müsste ich dann die Voltage erhöhen.
> Willst du eigentlich die Chipsätze mit wasser kühlen ? gerade bei deinen Board bietet sich das ja an. Sicher kämme da noch etwas mehr raus.
> 
> Aber das das Board sehr viel potenzial hat da stimme ich dir zu. Es ist ja auch entsprechend teuer wenn man es sich richtig kauft und nicht zusammenmoddet.




Na ja....

Die Boardkühler kosten so 120 Tacken....vielleicht später mal...

Aktuell habe ich ja keine Probs mit den Temps....

Der 965 kann ja viel Spannung ab....ich habe die aktuelle Rev. mit 125W .....der geht etwas besser....ich habe allerdings wohl auch ein Top Exemplar erwischt....

Unter Wakü ist die Spannungserhöhung auch kein Problem

Im Dauerbetrieb muss ich ja auch keine 4 GHz haben....aber ich lote auf jeden Fall mal aus, wie gut er geht....

Übrigends macht Prime auch öfters Fehler....3DMark06 ist da schon besser...läuft der einwandfrei durch .... dann geht der Prozzi in allen Lebendslagen....ich hatte das beim Q9550....der machte bei Prime schon ab 3,65 GHz ständig Fehler.....aber alle Benches und Stressprogramme liefen einwandfrei....ich hatte den dann 1 1/2 Jahre auf 3,85 GHZ laufen OHNE einen Absturz....

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Sorry wenn ich dir jetzt dein Tagebuch vollspämme aber nein.

Aber zum anfang erstmal. OK wakü muss nicht unbedingt sein ok und die Temps sind ja ok.

Aber, der 965 ist bis zu einer Spannung von 1,55 V freigegeben und sollte 61° im 24/7 betrieb nicht überschreiten. So sagt das AMD.
Aber ja deinModell ist ganz nett.
Aber selbst unter Lukü kann man die Spannung erhöen da man zumindest mit einen richtigen Kühler schon etwas spielraum hat. Gut die CPU altert schneller aber wer hat schon noch in 5 Jahren einen 965.

Und nun zum nein. 3D Mark 06 ist äuserst ungenau. Nicht nur das es mehr auf einer potenten CPU ankommt nein auch unterligt es einigen schwankungen.

Aber es lastet nie die CPU zu 100 % aus. Und das sollte man aber um einen Fehler heraus zu finden. 

Ich nehme da mal und dafür entschuldigung aber mir fällt da kein anderes gerade ein mich. (Falls es stört ich nehm es sofort wieder raus und es soll auch keine Werbung oder ähnliches sein) Ich takte meine CPU auf 1,37 V und nehme 3,9 ghz. In 3D mark läuft sie durch ohne Probleme Aber unter Prime gehts bäm blue screen. OK.
Unter einigen spielen wie zb COD geht alles gut. Aber wenn ich etwas heftigere Spiele nehme sei es nun Bad Company 2 oder Sureme commander schmiert sie ab. Setze ich aber die Voltage auf 1,39 V läuft Prime durch. Und auch alle Spiele. 
Von daher sagt das mir das ich eher auf Prime trauen sollte als auf 3D mark.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich dir jetzt dein Tagebuch vollspämme aber nein.
> 
> Aber zum anfang erstmal. OK wakü muss nicht unbedingt sein ok und die Temps sind ja ok.
> 
> ...




Dann setzte ich auch noch einen Spam drauf...

Ich betreibe schon OC seit....keine Ahnung ....10-12 Jahre ???

Und dabei habe ich fest gestellt, das Prime nicht immer Non Plus Ultra ist....

Ich setzt es aber trotzdem ein...

FarCry 2....Metro....usw. laufen aktuell alle ohne Probs...

Wichtig beim OC ist ja, das die V-Core nicht viel zu hoch ist.....unter Wakü allerdings kein Problem....

Mit einem guten Lufkü kann man natürlich auf super OC Werte schaffen....

Ich höre mit dem OC eigentlich immer dann auf, wenn ich die Spannung des Boards erhöhen muss um bessere Werte zu erreichen....höchstens mal um aus zu loten, was drin ist....für den Dauerbetrieb aber nicht.....

OC ist allerdings ein Thema, da kann man stundenlang debattieren, da jeder auch unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat....

Soooo...

Gute Nacht ... ich gehe jetzt ins Bett, da ich HEUTE noch arbeiten muss...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Oktober 2010)

*Rossi und Schienenbruch*

Hi!



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> 1. Erwischt wieder ist es spät in der Nacht und du machst so was wie ein Update du nachtschwärmer


Na, da ist er aber nicht der Einzige.....


Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> 2. Willst du den armen Schienenbruch in einer Tiefen Krise voller Selbstmitleid und Minderwertigkeitskomplexe stoßen ?



Na, das schaffe ich schon ganz alleine - maximal _mein_ Computer hilft mir dabei!

Natürlich hat so was auch Folgen......

Ab davon: den Floh mit dem Crosshair IV Formula hab' ich ihm in's Ohr gesetzt - ich brauche zur Abwechselung mal 'nen Vortester......

Das CH IV F steht bei mir auch auf der Liste; an sich wollte ich das Extreme abwarten, aber das bietet mir für den Aufpreis von über 100€ nicht genug Gegenwert - und der AM3+ ist mir noch zu weit weg.


Mal sehen, was bei mir dann mit _dem _MB schief geht - nachdem es bei Michael so gut geklappt hat......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Black_PC (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Gratz zur Main mal wieder 

Gucken hier

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...mod-des-Silverstone-Raven-RV01/Gehaeuse/News/


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rossi und Schienenbruch*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Na, da ist er aber nicht der Einzige.....
> ...



So ich habs doch geahnt. 

Rosstaeuscher Ab in die ruhige ecke und denke darüber nach was du getan hast, wegen dir hat Schienenbruch wieder sein Spielzeug ausgepackt. Genau wie ich vorausgesagt hatte..... 

2. gratz zur main.

3. Beim durchcklicken ist mir was aufgefallen. Was ? Ganz einfach es fehlt etwas. 
Neben dem Window, Der freie Platz dort der muss weg. Meine Meinung nach. 

Schienenbruch na dann werden wir mal sehen.... Aber vlt hast du Glück und das neue Board geht nur 3 mal kaput. Ich mein irgendwann hat jeder mal Glück 

Black_PC damit du nicht denkst ich hab dich vergessen  Ähm schöner Beitrag


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Richtig: Graz zur Main!

Mal sehen, ob's bei Dir auch so 'ne Diskusion gibt, wie bei mir.....


----------



## Gnome (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Ahhh Rossi! Gratz zur Main! Hast dir's verdient


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Wie was Main.....

Wow !!!

Danke Stephan.....!!!!


Danke an alle.....

@Nobody
Nicht so ungeduldig.....
Der Mod ist ja noch lange nicht Fertig....

Irgendwas wird da noch kommen....

Ich habe im Moment ein anderes Problem....unter Vollast zeigt mein Temp Sensor eine Kühlwassertemp von 38-39 Grad an......

Das kann aber nicht sein, da die Grakas max. 52 und der Prozzi ebenfalls max 52 Grad hat.....

Mmmmhhhhh....entweder das Ding hat ne Macke oder er wird von der Umgebung beeinflusst....

Mfg


----------



## M@rs (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

erstmal nice Mod

und wegen dem Tempsensor wo sitzt der den? vllt ist ja in der näche ein heises Bauteil? vllt so ein Passive Kühlblock vom Mainboard?


----------



## Gnome (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Mhhh angenommen du sitzt in ner Badewanne, du hast 38°C Körpertemperatur und das Wasser hat 20....das Wasser hitzt sich auch nicht auf, jedenfalls nicht spürbar. d.h. - du hast deine Körpertemperatur und das Wasser hat seine Temperatur. So ist das bestimmt beim Wasser auch. Wassertemperatur ist unabhängig mit der Temperatur der HW-Komponenten...is ja eigentlich auch normal, weil das Wasser im Radi gekühlt wird, "Kalt rauskommt" und die Komponenten wieder kühlt...die gesamte Wärme nimmt das Wasser ja nicht auf. 

Korrigiert mich, falls inkorrekt


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Gratulation zur Main auch von mit. 

Halt doch einfach mal ein Thermometer in den AGB und mess nach, ob die Anzeige stimmt. Bis knapp 40°C Wassertemperatur halte ich unter Vollast für normal. 

LG


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Hhhmmm - bei 20° Wassertemperatur wird das mit den 38° Körpertemperatur nicht lange so bleiben; denke mal, nicht länger als zwei Stunden.
Dann hat sich's mit den 38° erledigt - und morgen Mittag sind dann alle Temps bei 20°.....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Gratulation zur Main auch von mit.
> 
> Halt doch einfach mal ein Thermometer in den AGB und mess nach, ob die Anzeige stimmt. Bis knapp 40°C Wassertemperatur halte ich unter Vollast für normal.
> 
> LG


 

Ich werde die Temp mal mit einem Thermometer im AGB messen....

Letztendlich ist das ja nicht schlimm, solange die Komponenten, die gekühlt werden einwandfreie Temps haben....

Mfg


----------



## Gnome (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

ja gut Jochen, aber du hast beim Rechner noch nen Radiator, was du inner Badewanne nicht hast .

Wassertemperatur ist eigentlich Bummi, hauptsache deine Komponenten sind schön kühl


----------



## M@rs (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

was für einen wasser temperatur sensor/messer benutzt du eigentlich?

vielleicht muss man den auch irgendiwe kalibiren....

das er jetzt einfach zu viel anzeigt, aber da wird sich nach dem termometer im agb ja zeigen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****



M@rs schrieb:


> was für einen wasser temperatur sensor/messer benutzt du eigentlich?
> 
> vielleicht muss man den auch irgendiwe kalibiren....
> 
> das er jetzt einfach zu viel anzeigt, aber da wird sich nach dem termometer im agb ja zeigen.




Ich habe so einen Einschraubfühler, der an einem T-Stück sitzt.

Den habe ich eigentlich schon ein paar Jahre....

Ich werde das jetzt am Wochenende mal testen....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Hi!


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich habe so einen Einschraubfühler, der an einem T-Stück sitzt.



Ich denke, die Inlinefühler sind besser - auf jedem Fall sollte man möglichst nur gleiche Fühler benutzen (ich weiß, ich mach's auch nicht....)



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Den habe ich _eigentlich _schon ein paar Jahre....


_Eigentlich_....und *un*eigentlich?

*KLONK*

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***EIN UNIKAT im TEST****

Auch von mir Gratulation zur Main, besser spät als nie.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

*Soooooo....

Viel machen kann ich im Moment nicht, da ich auf Material warte....*
*ABER*

*Ich habe einen neuen Spender/Sponsor !!!!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Der Spender/Sponsor möchte Anonym bleiben.....

Dem werde ich natürlich Sorge tragen....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**


Spoiler



Danke Gnome !!!

Hast Du die Led`s selber gesleevet ???

Sieht Klasse aus !!!


Hier ist nochmal der Grund, warum ich neues Kühlwasser brauche....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Das ist Primochill Bloodred......ich vermisse das Blood...

**Außerdem sieht mein Masterclear Schlauch nach nur einer Woche so aus....
*​*
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Nicht nur die Farbe ist eine Katastrophe, nein, das Zeug verfärbt auch noch die Schläuche massive....

Drei Meter Schlauch für die Mülltonne....

Lasst bloß die Finger davon....

Mfg*​


----------



## Black_PC (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Das ist aber nett von Gnome, hast dich auch net bei ihm bedankt 

Das DP dürfte auf jeden Fall was taugen.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Schicke Spendenlieferung 

Aber ich weiß nicht ob die Inlinesensoren so gut sind ...^^ Aber sie sind wenigstens leicht und billig zu reparieren, da einfach ein normaler Temp. sensor in den Schlitz gesteckt wurde, der dann die Temperatur vom Metall misst, deshalb würd ich mal sagen,dass die "echte" Wassertemperatur sich von dem was die Dinger ausgeben immer unterscheiden müsste.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Schicke Spendenlieferung
> 
> Aber ich weiß nicht ob die Inlinesensoren so gut sind ...^^ Aber sie sind wenigstens leicht und billig zu reparieren, da einfach ein normaler Temp. sensor in den Schlitz gesteckt wurde, der dann die Temperatur vom Metall misst, deshalb würd ich mal sagen,dass die "echte" Wassertemperatur sich von dem was die Dinger ausgeben immer unterscheiden müsste.




Da gebe ich Dir Recht...

Ich habe bei geöffneten Gehäuse mehrmals der Rechner Vollast fahren lassen und hatte eine Wassertemp von 31 Grad !!!

Als ich das Gehäuse geschlossen habe, einen neuen Test...und sieht da 38 !!! Grad....

Der Sensor wird also von der Umgebungstemp zu stark beeinflusst...

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Schön, das Clemens Lieferung angekommen ist, ich hoffe, die alte Brühe hat nicht noch mehr 
Schaden angerichtet. Nicht, das die Kühler auch was abbekommen haben, sonst wärst du der
erste Rotalgenzüchter im PC Bereich.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



h_tobi schrieb:


> Schön, das Clemens Lieferung angekommen ist, ich hoffe, die alte Brühe hat nicht noch mehr
> Schaden angerichtet. Nicht, das die Kühler auch was abbekommen haben, *sonst wärst du der*
> *erste Rotalgenzüchter im PC Bereich.*


 

Komm ich dann ins Fernsehen ???

Alte brühe ist gut....neue Flasche Komplettmischung....

Mfg


----------



## 00p4tti7 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Du kannst auch einfach mal am Kabel ziehen, dann hast du den Sensor in der Hand (ist mir mal passiert, kannst dann einfach wieder reinstecken) der liegt halt einfach nur am Metall, dass sehr nah am Wasser ist, aber bis das Metall die Wassertemperatur erreicht hat ist das Wasser schon weider kalt oder extrem heiß und wenn das Metall erstmal warm ist bezweifel ich, dass es nach 10 sekunden wieder so kalt wie das Wasser ist...


Der Sensor hat dann wohl nen "high-ping" xD


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach mal am Kabel ziehen, dann hast du den Sensor in der Hand (ist mir mal passiert, kannst dann einfach wieder reinstecken) der liegt halt einfach nur am Metall, dass sehr nah am Wasser ist, aber bis das Metall die Wassertemperatur erreicht hat ist das Wasser schon weider kalt oder extrem heiß und wenn das Metall erstmal warm ist bezweifel ich, dass es nach 10 sekunden wieder so kalt wie das Wasser ist...
> 
> 
> Der Sensor hat dann wohl nen "high-ping" xD


 

Mmmhhh...

Das könnte ich Heute abend mal versuchen.

Klingt logisch....

Sonst hole ich mal einen neuen....dieser ist ja auch schon 7 Jahre alt....

Mfg


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Das mit den Bloodred ar ja mal ein reinfall

Hast aber super ersatz gefunden, hoffentlich ist das besser.

Absolut cooles Project 
[X] Abo


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Hhhmmm-Bloodred - geh doch mal zur Blutbank und hebe da was ab!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Vom Rot her sieht es viellversprechend aus. Wir werden sehen was es so bringt und ob es besser aussieht. Aber wenn nicht auch nicht so schlimm. Da kann man ja mal kero fragen


----------



## Gnome (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Schön, dass das Paket angekommen is. Noch genauer hättestes nicht kennzeichnen können, oder 

Ja hab ich selbst gesleevt. Wollt ich eigentlich mal verbauen, bin aber nie dazugekommen. Is sozusagen ne unbenutzte Twin-LED 

Was wirds denn jetzt fürn neuer Schlauch? Tygon kann ich empfehlen. Oder du nimmst Feser von Jochen ausm AC-Shop . Tygon dürfte a wing teuer sein. Hab ich auch drin, aber sau weich, jedenfalls 13/10.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Gnome schrieb:


> Schön, dass das Paket angekommen is. Noch genauer hättestes nicht kennzeichnen können, oder
> 
> Ja hab ich selbst gesleevt. Wollt ich eigentlich mal verbauen, bin aber nie dazugekommen. Is sozusagen ne unbenutzte Twin-LED
> 
> Was wirds denn jetzt fürn neuer Schlauch? Tygon kann ich empfehlen. Oder du nimmst Feser von Jochen ausm AC-Shop . Tygon dürfte a wing teuer sein. Hab ich auch drin, aber sau weich, jedenfalls 13/10.


 

Ich könnte den Bildausschnitt noch etwas vergrößern....

Ich habe noch einmal Masterclear Schlauch bestellt, sollte heute angekommen....noch bin ich auf der Arbeit....

Mfg


----------



## Gnome (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Mhhh wieso Masterkleer 

Hättest nicht wenigstens Feser nehmen können ? Also Masterkleer hatte ich damals auch vor Tygon, ich muss sagen: Tygon is richtig geil weil der wunderschön transparent is. Der Masterkleer is eigenartig in Bezug auf Transparenz. Der ist nich vollständig durchsichtig, was mich bisschen stört. Ansonsten is der Masterkleer schon gut nur bei Transparenz kommt die Farbe 100 mal besser zur Geltung


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Gnome schrieb:


> Mhhh wieso Masterkleer
> 
> Hättest nicht wenigstens Feser nehmen können ? Also Masterkleer hatte ich damals auch vor Tygon, ich muss sagen: Tygon is richtig geil weil der wunderschön transparent is. Der Masterkleer is eigenartig in Bezug auf Transparenz. Der ist nich vollständig durchsichtig, was mich bisschen stört. Ansonsten is der Masterkleer schon gut nur bei Transparenz kommt die Farbe 100 mal besser zur Geltung


 

So wie ich gelesen haben, sollt der Tygon etwas Milchig wirken, aber Du hast recht, beim Masterclear sollen die Farben etwas Blasser wirken....in erster Linie aber bei UV.....

Guckst Du hier...

DeXgo - WaKü-Special 3: Schläuche-Review Wasserkühlung-Testbericht (Seite 1)

Fesar gab es nicht in KLAR und den Masterclear habe ich ja schon hier und ich finde er ist schön durchsichtig....na ja .... ich werde es ja sehen....

Mfg


----------



## Skillar (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Hat eigentlich schonmal jm. gesagt wie geil der Mod aussieht? (glaub schon )

PS: Sieht geil aus


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

_*Der Rabe ist Krank....

Man kann es an seinem Blut sehen....

Ist es ein Virus ???

Rossi ist ratlos und schickte Stoßgebete in die Welt hinaus....

Da kam ein Reiter auf einem Feurigen Roß angetrabt...

"Ich heiße Gnome...und ich habe ein Heilmittel"

"Allerdings wirst Du eine Riskante Operation durchführen müssen, da auch die Adern Krank aussehen...."

Dankend nahm Rossi an und wagte sich ein paar Tage später an die gefährliche Operation....



Wird die Operation erfolgreich sein ???

Oder ist der Rabe nicht mehr zu retten ???


Ihr werdet es demnächst hier lesen können.....
*_


*Coming soon....*


----------



## Black_PC (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Freu mich auf das Update, super geschrieben.

 an Gnome, den Reiter eines feurigen Roßes


----------



## UnnerveD (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Der Rabe braucht eindeutig eine Blutwäsche!


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ich bin für einen Aderlass!
Oder so...

Top Updates


----------



## Gnome (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Hehe 

Rossi du kannst dich an dem Dexgo Test nich mehr orientieren. Ich hab mit Marc gesprochen der auch sein Projekt hier im Forum hat, der is bei Dexgo Redakteur. Der meint, der Schlauch von Tygon dort is der alte, nicht der aktuelle. Der aktuelle ist schön durchsichtig. Ich hab den ja selber, finde den nur nicht optimal, da man den so gut wie nicht biegen kann. Denn biegst du ihn knickt er gleich . Im Dexgo Test sagen die das man den gut biegen kann, aber der neue absolut nicht...

Ich hoff du bist mit dem Double Protect zufrieden . Ich bins auf alle Fälle


----------



## BENNQ (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Binn neu im Forum, habe dein TB aber schon länger verfolgt und muss sagen... RESPEKT
und coole kühlflüssigkeit...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

*Coming soon.... 


*Wo ist comming soon ? ich sehe nichts coming ? also wenn kommts coming ?

Heute nacht wenn alle Schlafen ? ist da coming ? 

*Coming soon....

Rossi`s late night special Update 
*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> *Coming soon....
> 
> 
> *Wo ist comming soon ? ich sehe nichts coming ? also wenn kommts coming ?
> ...




Das wird wohl heute nichts mehr werden...

Wegen einem massiven Fehler auf der Festplatten Partition, musste ich heute alles Platt machen...

Bin gerade Fertig geworden....

Mfg


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Warum installierst du auch den massiven Fehler auf deinem System, wäre die portable Version davon nicht ausreichend gewesen ?

Oder war der Treiber des Netzteils im noch Betastadium?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Na gut ich hab da nichts gesagt. Auser wie war das mit N..... ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Halt!

So geht das nicht!

Für das 'platt machen' bin ich doch zuständig - wer wildert da in meinem Revier?

Mein Beileid.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Diesmal hab ich Rossi ferngemoddet 

Was gabsn fürn Fehler?


----------



## h_tobi (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Dem Raben ist die Frischzellenkur nicht bekommen oder 
Rossi hat das rote Zeug selber konsumiert.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Gnome schrieb:


> Diesmal hab ich Rossi ferngemoddet
> 
> Was gabsn fürn Fehler?


 

*Also....*

*Win7 hat bei jedem Start Chkdsk durchgführt, weil ein Fehler in der Partition vorlag....*

*Ich habe folgendes gemacht*

*Defrag probiert...startete mit Win 7 nicht mehr*
*Tune Up installiert*
*Defrag gestartet....OH 128 GB sind gesperrt !!!*
*Tune Up Festplattenrettung gestartet ... 2x... läuft jedes mal 2 1/2 Stunden....keine Besserung*
*Die Verzweiflung nahte....*

*Win7 neu installiert....die Order von Winold rüber geschoben, versucht den Rest zu löschen....Ging nicht !!! Fehlermeldung über gesperrte Bereiche.....*
*Also .... Radikalkur....*

*Sicherung durchgeführt*
*Win7 von DVD gestartet....*
*Partion gelöscht...*
*Und ???*

*Win7 erkennt die Festplatte nicht mehr....*

*Win7 verlangt immer einen Treiber.....*

*Ins Bios geschaut...Festplatte da...*
*Win7 gestartet....keine Festplatte.....*
*Ungewöhnliche Lösung angestrebt....*

*XP Rausgeholt ......*
*Installation gestartet...*
*Bei XP kann man ja Festplatten Partitionieren....*
*Oh gucke da...was ist das ???*

*XP findet 2 !!! Partionen mit komischen Namen die gesperrt sind....mit 128 GB !!!*
*Partionen gelöscht.....*
*Neue angelegt.....und volle Kapazität war wieder vorhanden*
*XP installation abgebrochen....*
*Win7 gestartet...und siehe da...die Festplatte war wieder vorhanden.....*

*Neu installation gestartet.....*


*Keine Ahnung was da los war...das hatte ich auch noch nicht....*

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ja hat unser rossi mal ein Win 7 Update gemacht ?  Na ?

Es gab im Verlauf von Win 7 bisher 2 Updates die unter bestimmten umständen die Partitionstabelle in mitleidenschaft gezogen haben. Nun das kann bei dir mit der Fall sein.

Übrigens wärend der Instalation von Win 7 ist es möglich die Festplatte zu Partionieren. Aber für so einen Fall wie du ihn durchleben durftest räd sich immer Gparted im Haus zu haben. Damit kann man alles an der Platte ändern und muss nicht extra XP halb instalieren oder ähnlich.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja hat unser rossi mal ein Win 7 Update gemacht ? Na ?
> 
> Es gab im Verlauf von Win 7 bisher 2 Updates die unter bestimmten umständen die Partitionstabelle in mitleidenschaft gezogen haben. Nun das kann bei dir mit der Fall sein.
> 
> Übrigens wärend der Instalation von Win 7 ist es möglich die Festplatte zu Partionieren. Aber für so einen Fall wie du ihn durchleben durftest räd sich immer Gparted im Haus zu haben. Damit kann man alles an der Platte ändern und muss nicht extra XP halb instalieren oder ähnlich.


 

Win7 Update ??? 
Nein !!! 
Zuletzt vor 6 Wochen....bis Samstag war auch alles in Ordnung.....

Win7 zeigte keine Festplatte an bzw meldete "Kein Bootfähiger Datenträger vorhanden, installieren Sie den Laufwerkstreiber" und die Partitionsfunktion sowie die Löschen und Formatieren Funktion war ausgeblendet.....

Ich habe von DR Dos / MS-DOS / Windows 3.1 usw. JEDE Windows Version gehabt...aber sowas ist mir noch nie passiert....

Mfg


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Sowas ähnliches kenne ich, mir sind allerdings mit nur 8GB gesperrt worden.
Irgendein Installer/Update ist beim Booten nach der Installation ins Stolpern gekommen und hat einen Dateifehler an W7 (über einen "shadow" Kanal) gemeldet, W7 sucht die Dateifragmente zusammen und sperrt den Bereich auf der Platte grosszügig drum herum, versucht den Fehler "in the shadows" zu korrigieren, kann es aber nicht, weil kein Fehler vorliegt und geht davon aus dass dieser Bereich des Datenträgers defekt ist.
Die Folge davon ist, dass Vista&W7 den Datenbereich in eine gesperrte Partition umwandeln, den Besitzer auf System ändern und komplett für nicht Rootprozesse sperrt.
Der Benutzer kommt dann nur mit einem alten OS/Installationsdisk/Live-OS an die Partition ran, kriegt aber auch unter W7 freundlicherweise nichts davon gesagt, weil diverse Flags gestetzt wurden vom "initial error reporting process".
So hat der MS Support es mir damals erklärt und nun habe ich (fast) Gewissheit:

Es passiert nicht nur mir! 

*Rossi in den Arm nehm*
Ist nüscht schlümm, mach'ma Backup und mach'ma Betriebssystem platt. 

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen!

PS: Die W7 Installationsdisk kann auch löschen und formatieren.

Edit: Ich muss schneller tippen ^^


----------



## Gnome (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Das is ja komisch...hab jetzt Win7 glaube seit Januar oder Februar 2010 hab bisher 0 Probleme gehabt .

Wie siehts denn jetzt mitm Update aus und dem Double Protect! Jetzt aber zackig Update


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Naja ich hatte einige solche Kanditaten mal gehabt. Da hat man Lange gesucht nichts gefunden bis man dann mal endeckte das die Partitionstabelle zerschossen war.... Naja und das können im grunde nur 2 Dinge zu verantworten haben. Einmal ganz rafinierte schadsoftware was aber relativ sellten ist und Win 7 Update. Und das wars. Das entsprechende Update kann sich nicht richtig instalieren und Win weiß nicht was es machen soll. naja und so kommts das plötzlich mal nichts mehr geht.
Aber wenn man alles fein auf getrennten Partitionen hat ist das halb so wild.

Bei Win 7 ist Versteckt die Formatierung. Die findet man ganz unten Rechts in einen Fenster aber frag mich nicht in welchen Fenster. Ich nehm wie schon gesagt für solche Dinge Pparted welches man als Livesystem starten kann. Damit gabs nie Probleme. Und kosten tuts auch nicht da es auf Linux basiert.

Übrigens jeden Monat gibt es einen Microsoft Patchday wo die neusten ja nnen wir es mal Updates kommen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Zecko_Vicath schrieb:


> Ist nüscht schlümm, mach'ma Backup und mach'ma Betriebssystem platt.
> 
> Lass dich nicht unterkriegen!
> 
> PS: Die W7 Installationsdisk kann auch löschen und formatieren.


Das hab' ich ihm gestern auch gesagt......
Kenne ich aber: so'n Fehler hat man dann, wenn man gerade die Backup-Hdd formatiert hat, um neue Backups drauf zu ziehen......
Oder eine aus Versehen für andere Zwecke mißbraucht hat, sich 'nen Virus eingefangen hat.....
[Hab' ich hinter mir, deswegen habe ich jetzt die Backups und Installdateien auf 3 Hdd's (2 Wechsel-Hdd's extern, eine interne Hdd) drauf - und eine davon weit weg.....]

Die Installdateien und so sind ja nicht schlimm - aber die ganzen Kennwörter (die man natürlich ewig nicht gebraucht hat und daher nicht mehr weiß....) und die Daten sind Sch****!


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Zecko_Vicath schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches kenne ich, mir sind allerdings mit nur 8GB gesperrt worden.
> Irgendein Installer/Update ist beim Booten nach der Installation ins Stolpern gekommen und hat einen Dateifehler an W7 (über einen "shadow" Kanal) gemeldet, W7 sucht die Dateifragmente zusammen und sperrt den Bereich auf der Platte grosszügig drum herum, versucht den Fehler "in the shadows" zu korrigieren, kann es aber nicht, weil kein Fehler vorliegt und geht davon aus dass dieser Bereich des Datenträgers defekt ist.
> Die Folge davon ist, dass Vista&W7 den Datenbereich in eine gesperrte Partition umwandeln, den Besitzer auf System ändern und komplett für nicht Rootprozesse sperrt.
> Der Benutzer kommt dann nur mit einem alten OS/Installationsdisk/Live-OS an die Partition ran, kriegt aber auch unter W7 freundlicherweise nichts davon gesagt, weil diverse Flags gestetzt wurden vom "initial error reporting process".
> ...


 
Danke das hat gut getan....

Du hast das Problem Perfekt beschrieben 



Gnome schrieb:


> Das is ja komisch...hab jetzt Win7 glaube seit Januar oder Februar 2010 hab bisher 0 Probleme gehabt .
> 
> Wie siehts denn jetzt mitm Update aus und dem Double Protect! Jetzt aber zackig Update


 
Wenn Ihr Artig seit, gibt es noch ein Nacht Update....



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte einige solche Kanditaten mal gehabt. Da hat man Lange gesucht nichts gefunden bis man dann mal endeckte das die Partitionstabelle zerschossen war.... Naja und das können im grunde nur 2 Dinge zu verantworten haben. Einmal ganz rafinierte schadsoftware was aber relativ sellten ist und Win 7 Update. Und das wars. Das entsprechende Update kann sich nicht richtig instalieren und Win weiß nicht was es machen soll. naja und so kommts das plötzlich mal nichts mehr geht.
> Aber wenn man alles fein auf getrennten Partitionen hat ist das halb so wild.
> 
> Bei Win 7 ist Versteckt die Formatierung. Die findet man ganz unten Rechts in einen Fenster aber frag mich nicht in welchen Fenster. Ich nehm wie schon gesagt für solche Dinge Pparted welches man als Livesystem starten kann. Damit gabs nie Probleme. Und kosten tuts auch nicht da es auf Linux basiert.
> ...


 

Ich schrieb doch, die Funktionen waren ausgeblendet, da keine Festplatte mehr erkannt wurde....

Mir fällt gerade ein, das am Samstag Nachmittag ein Update über den Acrobat Reader kam....das könnte der Schlingel gewesen sein...bei Windoof mache ich die Updates manuell.....

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ja ausgeblendet... Aber was solls es ist vergangenheit und gut. Und ich bin mir Sicher das du das OS extra hast von daher denke ich sollte sich der Aufwand in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja ausgeblendet... Aber was solls es ist vergangenheit und gut. Und ich bin mir Sicher das du das OS extra hast von daher denke ich sollte sich der Aufwand in Grenzen halten.


 
Genau...

Ich habe noch XP und Vista64 SP1 im Regal liegen...

Es war nicht so schlimm...falls das noch einmal passiert, weiß ich ja was ich machen muss...

Mfg


----------



## Gnome (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

ne man jetzt hör auf hier zu posten und mach endlich BILDEEEEEER


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ja - diese "Zwangssoftware" ist lästig.
Man muss ja den Acrobat-Reader benutzen, weil manche Webseiten - bsp. der Ausdruck beim Internetkauf von DHL-Paketmarken - nur damit funktionieren.
Das gilt ja nicht nur für den Acrobat, aber bei dem muss man sich ja erst so ein Downloadhelper installieren - und da weiß dann kein Mensch, was der später nachläd - einschließlich Bugs!

Sonst hätte ich bsp. statt dem Acrobat den FoxIt-Reader...

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

*Ist ja schon gut....

Ihr habe es Euch ja verdient....
*

*Update *

_*Nachdem mein Retter auf dem Feurigen Ross Gnome mir das "Heilmittel" geliefert hatte, wagte ich mich an die schwierige Operation an den Eingeweiden des Raben`s.....

Zunächst, musste das System von dem Primochill Dreckszeug gereinigt werden...

Dafür habe ich meinen patentierten Professionellen NobLorRos Spülaufbau installiert...*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Nachdem das System wieder "Sauber" war...

Habe ich die neuen Masterclear Schläuche verlegt.
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
_*und gleichzeitig wieder den großen AGB auf meine Laing Pumpe gesetzt....
*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Ich habe wieder den großen AGB montiert, weil die Pumpe mit dem kleinen Aufbau immer am "Singen" war und es mir fast unmöglich war die Luft aus dem Sys zu bekommen, da der Zern AGB zu klein ist....
So sehen die Schläuche nach nur einer Woche Betrieb mit dem Primochill Zeug aus....*

*ABER WARNUNG !!!
*
*NICHTS FÜR SCHWACHE NERVEN !!!

ELTERN HAFTEN FÜR IHRE KINDER !!!

DER AUTOR DES TAGEBUCHES LEHNT JEGLICHE VERANTWORTUNG AB !!!
*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


_*Das befüllen erfolgte mit Hilfe einer 60ml Spritze und einem Stück Schlauch....

Den Trick habe ich mir von tobi abgeschaut....*_
*Das Neu befüllte Sys mit DP Protekt von Gnome...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Das ist ein Unterschied !!!
*
*Das DP Protekt ist echt Top !!!

Nochmal DANKE Gnome für den Tollen Tipp und die schnelle Lieferung !!!*

_*Endlich ist der Rabe nicht mehr Blutkrank !!!

So habe ich mir das vorgestellt 
*_
_*In der zwischen zeit habe ich noch ein bisschen an der Beleuchtung geschraubt.....*_

_*Mmmhhh....gleich noch eine Fortsetzung ???*_
*Coming soon...*


----------



## BENNQ (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

jaaaaa.... das sieht doch nach was aus !!!
aber iwie stört das Sleev von dem Netzteil... machst du da noch was?


----------



## Zlicer (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

 boah echt mies was das Primochill-Zeugs aus den Schläuchen gemacht hat 

Sieht aber sehr gut aus jetzt. Mir gefällt der Kontrast zwischen Grün und Rot.
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Mod und uns wieder ein paar perfail.... ähh perfekte arbeiten.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Black_PC (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Die Bluttransfursion verlief ja ziehmlich gut, der Rabe sieht jetzt richtig gut aus, mit dem DP, vorallem im Vergleich zu vorher und endlich kann der arme Schlauch ruhen.

Bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt.


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Du kennst ja meine Meinung. Rot und grün geht so gar nicht. Da bekommt der Rabe frisches Blut und jetzt... er gefällt mir. 

Ich konnte und wollte es nicht glauben, aber es gefällt mir sogar richtig gut. 

LG


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Hätte nie gedacht das das Primo zeug so auf die Schläuche abfärbt. Sehen da die anderen Teile auch so aus oder war das nur eine Reaktion mit den schläuchen ?

Ansonsten los ich will noch das Update sehen du hast noch 10 min.


----------



## Gnome (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa Rosssiiiiiiiii na endlich! Man jetzt schaut das Teil so mega geil aus! Hammer! Das Double Protect wirkt bei dem grün so göttlich, einfach nur Traumhaft geworden! 

Wow! Echt Klasse, bin hin und weg . Sind das 16/10 Schläuche oder 13/10? Schaut super aus


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

*DANKE an ALLE...

Ich freue mich, das ich jetzt doch so einige von meinem Farbkonzept noch überzeugen konnte....*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Hätte nie gedacht das das Primo zeug so auf die Schläuche abfärbt. Sehen da die anderen Teile auch so aus oder war das nur eine Reaktion mit den schläuchen ?
> 
> Ansonsten los ich will noch das Update sehen du hast noch 10 min.



Die Pumpe war auch etwas eingefärbt....war aber nicht schlimm....

Update ???

Siehe unten....



Gnome schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa Rosssiiiiiiiii na endlich! Man jetzt schaut das Teil so mega geil aus! Hammer! Das Double Protect wirkt bei dem grün so göttlich, einfach nur Traumhaft geworden!
> 
> Wow! Echt Klasse, bin hin und weg . Sind das 16/10 Schläuche oder 13/10? Schaut super aus


Das sind 13/10er Schläuche...
_*Soooo....

Mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Beleuchtung...

Sind nicht besonders gut geworden...muss mal das Stativ raus kramen....*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Jeden Falls....

Der Rabe im inneren "kann fliegen"...

Und das ganze Gehäuse "Glüht jetzt von innen heraus"

Ich mache die Tage noch mal erheblich bessere Fotos, sobald ich die Beleuchtung fertig habe....*_


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Muahahahaha... Sehr schön geworden...aber die rote Flüssigkeit hätte ich dir mit einem scharfen Messer und einem kleinen Schnitt auch besorgen können....


----------



## Black_PC (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Die Beleuchtung gefällt mir, soweit man sie auf den Fotos sehen kann


----------



## Own3r (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Schöne Beleuchtung!   

Jetzt kann der PC vorsicher glühen


----------



## Skillar (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Sieht schon schick und außergewöhnlich aus.
Gefällt mir


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Schaut sehr schön aus!
Wieder mal ein schickes Update


----------



## h_tobi (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Das sieht schon wesentlich besser aus, die Frischzellenkur ist dem Raben wirklich gut bekommen,
dann viel Erfolg bei der Beleuchtung, ich freue mich auf die nächsten Bilder. 
Vor allem wird es langsam Zeit, den Sleeve auszupacken, die NT Kabel stören den perfekten Anblick doch schon erheblich.


----------



## Danger23 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Mit der Beleuchtung gefällt mir diese Farbkombi echt gut. Hast wieder mal was ganz tolles gezaubert.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Vielen Dank an Alle !!!

@tobi

Ich warte eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit darauf, dass ich gefragt werde, wann das Netzteil gesleevet wird...

Mal schauen....

Wenn ich es mache, dann ganz zuletzt...

Mfg


----------



## BENNQ (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ich finde das bei den Seitenlufteinlässen die Beleuchtung zu unregelmässig aussieht...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



BENNQ schrieb:


> Ich finde das bei den Seitenlufteinlässen die Beleuchtung zu unregelmässig aussieht...


 

Neneneneneeeee....

Das ist schon gleichmäßig ...

ABER 

Die Lufteinlässe sind schräg am Gehäuse
Die Lufteinlässe bestehen aus drei Teilen  - Großes Außengitter-kleines Meschgitter innen und ein Staubfilter....
Dazu kommt noch das Unvermögen des Fotografen, der einige "Auf die schnelle zum Zeigen" Fotos gemacht hat...

Guckst Du...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## moe (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

die armen schläuche...

aber mit dem dp siehts echt top aus! so richtig schön blutrot harrharr....

was ist eigentlich da im agb der pumpe drin? sind das ablagerungen, oder ist das n filter?

btw: der *sleeve vom nt* passt da jetzt aber gar nicht rein...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



moe schrieb:


> die armen schläuche...
> 
> aber mit dem dp siehts echt top aus! so richtig schön blutrot harrharr....
> 
> ...


 

Im AGB ist ein Filter....

Der sammelt den eventuell vorhandenen Dreck aus dem Sys und sorgt gleichzeitig dafür, das im AGB kein Strudel entsteht, so das die Laing keine Luft ansaugt...

Zum Sleeve äußere ich mich vorerst nicht...

Mfg


----------



## BENNQ (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch das Unvermögen des Fotografen, der einige "Auf die schnelle zum Zeigen" Fotos gemacht hat...



Aso... Ja das hab ich jetzt nicht bedacht


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Auch wenn es fast nur die Schläuche betrifft ist es doch ganz schön heftig was da passiert ist. Man beachte ja noch den Zeitraum. Wie sieht die Story aus wenn das Zeug noch länger im System ist ? Man mag gar nicht daran denken.

Aber bei der beleuchtung da denk ich da fehlt noch etwas. Wenn das Konept Rot sein soll dann könntest du schäg oben noch ein Rotes Flexlight einsetzen oder unten in der ecke ein paar Rote LEDs oder ein LED spot.

Und bei dem Lüfter stört eigentlich die Verstrebung. kannst du die nicht weg machen ? einfach wegschneiden und den rest wegschleifen.


----------



## BENNQ (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Das hab ich auch mit der unregelmäsigen Beleuchtung gemeint ... war halt nicht besonders gut formuliert muss ich zugeben...


----------



## UnnerveD (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Sehr schön - vor allem der fliegende Raben ist echt schön geworden


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es fast nur die Schläuche betrifft ist es doch ganz schön heftig was da passiert ist. Man beachte ja noch den Zeitraum. Wie sieht die Story aus wenn das Zeug noch länger im System ist ? Man mag gar nicht daran denken.
> 
> Aber bei der beleuchtung da denk ich da fehlt noch etwas. Wenn das Konept Rot sein soll dann könntest du schäg oben noch ein Rotes Flexlight einsetzen oder unten in der ecke ein paar Rote LEDs oder ein LED spot.
> 
> Und bei dem Lüfter stört eigentlich die Verstrebung. kannst du die nicht weg machen ? einfach wegschneiden und den rest wegschleifen.



Zur Beleuchtung...

Erst einmal muss ich bessere Fotos machen...

Zweitens: Es soll ja nur indirekt von innen Rot "Glühen"....

Wenn ich die Flex Ligts innen einbaue, überstrahlen die alles und es ist einheitlich Rot....das sollte nicht sein...(habe ich ausprobiert)

Deshalb sind zwei Flexlights unten eingebaut, so das die Gitter Rot strahlen, der Rabe rot leuchtend hinterlegt ist und der Innenraum indirekt Rot angestrahlt wird....

Zu den Luffis....

Meinst Du das Ernst ???
 Dann mach Du es erst einmal vor und zeige mir dann, wie der Motor und der Rotor vom Luffi *"Frei"* zwischen dem Einbaurahmen schweben kann...
Du siehst die *Rückseite* vom Luffi...

Die Luft wird nach* OBEN* geblasen...



BENNQ schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch mit der unregelmäsigen Beleuchtung gemeint ... war halt nicht besonders gut formuliert muss ich zugeben...



Nicht unregelmäßig, sondern gewollt indirekt....aber die Fotos sind nicht besonders gut....



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Sehr schön - vor allem der fliegende Raben ist echt schön geworden



Danke schön...
Hier kann man die indirekte Beleuchtung besser erkennen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon geschrieben....ich werde demnächst mal mit Stativ und speziellen Nachtmodus fotografieren....dann sieht man alles klar und deutlich...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Besser ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Danger23 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Also ich find diese indirekte Beleuchtung klasse. Ist mal was anderes. Und das letzte Foto ist wirklich gut geworden.


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Sieht doch gut aus, kA warum die Leute meckern.
Wenn rundherum Flexlights sind, ist alles rot, das grüne Gehäuse, das rote DP, das Schwarz, einfach alles!

Ich finde den Raben sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Gnome (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Sieht doch top aus...ich wüsste jetzt nicht was man verbessern könnte. Höchstens den AGB vllt ins Case mit reinbauen und aufn MO-RA 3 umsteigen, damit dat Ding an der Rückwand abkommt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Gnome schrieb:


> Sieht doch top aus...ich wüsste jetzt nicht was man verbessern könnte. Höchstens den AGB vllt ins Case mit reinbauen und aufn MO-RA 3 umsteigen, damit dat Ding an der Rückwand abkommt


 

Hör auf mir Flöhe ins Ohr zu setzen...

Mfg


----------



## Own3r (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ich finde die Beleuchtung auch super ! Ich würde daran nichts mehr verändern.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Oktober 2010)

*Flöhe*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hör auf mir Flöhe ins Ohr zu setzen...


Komisch - der Floh, den ich Dir in's Ohr gesetzt habe, hat Dir aber gut gefallen.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## moe (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

die beleuchtung ist gut so, lass sie so. so indirekt siehts immer viel besser aus, als wenn das ganze case strahlt wie n weihnachtsbaum.

btw: kannst du die erdbeerrote kühlflüssigkeit mal ne weile stehen lassen? oder hast du die schon weggekippt? 
mich würde mal interessieren, ob sich da was absetzt oder das zeug ausflockt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Zur Beleuchtung...
> 
> Erst einmal muss ich bessere Fotos machen...
> 
> ...



Ach komm schon das geeeeht wirklich. Wenn du etwas Antimaterie nimsst... 
Wie? hast du nicht ? Na gut dann eben anders.
Nimm einen Dremel und schneid die beiden weg. Schlieslich ist ja noch eine weitere Strebe da. 
Anschliesend Polieren die schnittstellen ist ja klar. Und jetzt kommts.
Du baust 2 neue Streben aus Plast oder was auch immer dir zur verfügung steht und Bringst sie erneut an stellen an wo man sie nicht sieht. vlt unter den Flügeln. So wird der Motor gehalten und das passt.
Festmachen kannst dus einmal mit Kleber oder wenn du Plast nimmst das du es erwärmst und praktisch anschweist.

So und nun meine Ultimative niederschmedernden Kritik zur Beleuchtung.Sie sieht.....
Ja das wirst du erst Erfahren wen du schöne Bilder mit Stativ machst 

Ja und die Kühlflüssigkeit kannst du ja mal in einen kleinen behälter mit Plexi, Kupfer und einen schlauch tun und ruhig stehen lassen. Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

@nobody....

Mmmhhhh...ich habe hier noch 5kg Antimaterie...Reicht das ???
Also...

Das Crosshair ist ja ein echt geiles Board...

Es war überhaupt kein Problem den Prozzi stabil auf 4GHZ zu bekommen...

Und das scheint noch nicht das Ende zu sein....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## UnnerveD (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Aber 1,45V ist auch schon 'ne Hausnummer auf'm Prozzi ^^

Dennoch - das Board ist sein Geld allemal wert und hätte (auch aufgrund der Farbe) den Weg in meinen Mod gefunden, wenn ich mir noch einen AMD-Rechner gebastelt hätte.

MfG

Edit: Was sagen denn die Temps zu 4GHz und 1,45V?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Aber 1,45V ist auch schon 'ne Hausnummer auf'm Prozzi ^^
> 
> Dennoch - das Board ist sein Geld allemal wert und hätte (auch aufgrund der Farbe) den Weg in meinen Mod gefunden, wenn ich mir noch einen AMD-Rechner gebastelt hätte.
> 
> ...




1,45 Machen dem Prozzi nichts.... Unter Wakü sollen bis 1,5 auf jeden Fall unproblematisch sein ...

Temp unter Vollast.....42 Grad !!!!

Ich habe ne Rev. 3......die laufen nahe dem Gefrierpunkt....

Das OC werde ich mal in Ruhe austesten....mal schauen ob ich auch mit weniger hin komme

Crysis läuft Stundenlang ohne Probs.....

Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ist ja schon mal ordentlich, bin gespannt, was geht.


----------



## UnnerveD (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Sehr schön zu hören - da hab ich ja ein Ziel vor Augen -> Rossi beim OC schlagen ^^

Hoffentlich erwische ich eine gute CPU -> aufm Weg ist Sie ja schon.

MfG


----------



## BENNQ (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ich will endlich die Verkleidung hinten sehen!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Black_PC schrieb:


> Ist ja schon mal ordentlich, bin gespannt, was geht.


 
Ich auch....

Bisher hatte ich den Prozzi mit dem Multi übertaktet....da gingen x19 und 3,85 bei 1,45 auf meinem Gigabyte....

Aktuell ist der Prozzi über den FSB übertaktet und der Multi auf 17,5..... 




UnnerveD schrieb:


> Sehr schön zu hören - da hab ich ja ein Ziel vor Augen -> Rossi beim OC schlagen ^^
> 
> Hoffentlich erwische ich eine gute CPU -> aufm Weg ist Sie ja schon.
> 
> MfG


 
Na dann mal los....



BENNQ schrieb:


> Ich will endlich die Verkleidung hinten sehen!


 

Ruhig Brauner....ganz ruhig....kommt bald....

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Schon Lustig mit meinen 965 und 3,8 Ghz mit der GTX 470 schaf ich fast den Selben Punkte Stand.
Dann werde ich wohl auch mal etwas höer Takten nicht war


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Schon Lustig mit meinen 965 und 3,8 Ghz mit der GTX 470 schaf ich fast den Selben Punkte Stand.
> Dann werde ich wohl auch mal etwas höer Takten nicht war


 

Das ist ja auch kein Wunder....

Es ist ja bekannt, das die 3DMarks extrem Nvidia Lastig sind....bei Vantage ist es noch schlimmer....

Nvidia Sponsert dafür ja auch genug....

Hast Du FarCry 2 ???

Dann lassen wir die Benches dagegen mal antreten....

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

FarCry hat ich mal aber mich hat das Spiel gelangweilt.
Wir können auch mal Just Cause 2 nehmen. Die Demo hat auch einen Benchmark.
Aber hier 





> Es ist ja bekannt, das die 3DMarks extrem Nvidia Lastig sind....bei Vantage ist es noch schlimmer...


Bin ich so dreist und wiederspreche dir mal. Mit meiner 5850 hatte ich im 3D Mark deutlich mehr Punkte. Aber mit der 470 hab ich überal mehr Frames.


----------



## UnnerveD (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Bin ich so dreist und wiederspreche dir mal. Mit meiner 5850 hatte ich im 3D Mark deutlich mehr Punkte. Aber mit der 470 hab ich überal mehr Frames.



Mit meinem C2Q@4,165GHz und einer übertakteten HD5850 kam ich auf fast 23000 Punkte 

Aber wir wissen ja alle, dass die Benches nur für's Ego gut sind und mit dem realen Spielerlebnis nicht viel zu tun haben.

Ich freu mich auf jeden fall für dich, dass deine PC diesmal auch ohne Probleme läuft und der Mod bisher weitestgehend Fail-frei überstanden hat.

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

*So eine Frechheit !!!*

*Wer hat mich Ferngemoddet ???*

*Sofort antreten und einen Tritt in den Hintern abholen !!!*


*Ich hatte gestern im Desktopbetrieb einen Bluescreen....*

*Und das war es !!!*

*Der Rechner startet nicht mehr !!!*

*Mein erster Gedanke " Nicht schon wieder das Board...."*

*Nein...viel schlimmer....einer meiner Ram Riegel von OCZ hat seinen Geist aufgegeben.....*

*Obwohl er nur auf 1,5V und DDR3 1333 statt 1,65 und DDR3 1600 lief...*

*Und das, wo heute Fallout "New Vegas" bei mir eintreffen sollte....*

*Ganz Toll ist auch...der Speicher ist momentan nicht lieferbar....also brauche ich Ersatz und mein bevorzugter Ersatz ist bei meinem Dealer auch nicht lieferbar...*

*Ich könnte jetzt wirklich *************

Mfg


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ohje - wer den Tag vor dem Abend lobt...

Was kann man dir als Ersatz denn anbieten? Vielleicht haben wir ja etwas in greifbarer Nähe...

MfG


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Du brauchst keine 2? RAM-Riegel.
Oder leih dir ein so ein ValueDIMM für 27€ von deinem Dealer um die Ecke.
Das tut es auch, bis passendes Ersatz-RAM verfügbar ist.

*Mein Beileid*


----------



## Black_PC (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

OUH, das ist echt ärgerlich und das gerade heute.


Hoffentlich findest du Ersatz


----------



## axel25 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Einfach so über den Jordan gegangen?

Wieso versuchst du es nicht erstmal mit einem Riegel?
New Vegas könnte doch mit einem funzen, oder?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



axel25 schrieb:


> Einfach so über den Jordan gegangen?
> 
> Wieso versuchst du es nicht erstmal mit einem Riegel?
> New Vegas könnte doch mit einem funzen, oder?


 

Angekündigt hat sich das wohl schon länger...

Ich hatte hin und wieder einen Bluescreen mit "Kernel" Fehler....

Den gleichen hatte ich gestern auch....

Ein Riegel funktioniert ja noch.....das sollte normaler Weise für Fallout reichen....muss zur Not die Auflösung runter....

Na ja....ich habe bei Amazon was passendes gefunden...da ich Prime Mitglied bin, sind die Riegel GARANTIERT morgen da....und kostet mich keinen Cent mehr....

Passt mir nur Finanziell im Moment gar nicht in den Kram....die Versicherungen sind nächsten Woche Fällig, unser Wagen braucht noch 2 neue Winterräder und ich wollte eigentlich noch ein paar Teile für den Mod kaufen...

Na ja....dann verschiebe ich die Mod Teile etwas...habe auch so noch genug Material für ein paar Updates...

Ich hoffe mal, das die Abwicklung nicht zu lange dauert...die OCZ Riegel hatte ich auch von Amazon und bekomme dadurch das Geld ersetzt....


Mfg


----------



## BENNQ (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Du hast aber auch ein Pech ...


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



BENNQ schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch ein Pech ...


Was meinst Du wohl, wie es zu NobLorRos gekommen ist?
Ein paart Pechvögel vom Dienst haben sich zusammen getan.....

Michael: ich würde erstmal die Hunde und Katzen fragen.....


----------



## BENNQ (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Pech*VÖGEL* passt ja zu diesem Mod 

Was heiß NobLorRos eigentlich ??


----------



## Cateros (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Nobbi DerLordSelbst und Rossi

die 3 haben mal gleichzitig gemoddet und richtig gute Fails abgeliefert auch z.B. beim Geek. (wodurch ich auf das Forum aufmerksam gewurden bin  )
Der Rabe sieht toll aus, bloß warum hattest Du rosa schläche drinne? 

Cateros


----------



## Cateros (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Doppelpost, sry, bitte löschen "-.-


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ach ja wie war das ? 

Fail hab ich noch keine großen gehabt... Tja man sollte nie den Tag vor den Abend loben 

Ach und weil ich heute besonders gut drauf bin hier schau mal extra für dich. 
Schau rein wenn du dich ..... willst 



Spoiler



Ja lieber Rosstaeuscher und das währe ihr Preis gewessen hätten sie nicht den Tag vor dem Abend gelobt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ach komm das wird schon wieder Morgen ist wieder alles gut. Aber warum kaufst du bei Amazon ? Ich mein die sind nicht immer die günstigsten.


----------



## jaLOL (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

des is gemein ^^

aber des mit dem ram is komisch weist du denn woran es lag?


----------



## Gnome (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ui RamRiegel futsch . Schnell neuen kaufen - OCZ weg und Mushkin kaufen


----------



## thunderbird2 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Jaja, wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen .

Hoffentlich gesundet der Rabe bald wieder, soll ja nicht Flügellahm werden.
Ich wünsche gute und schnelle Genesung


----------



## BENNQ (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ist der Rabe gestutzt oder warum kommt er nicht zum fliegen??^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Danke für Eure Anteilnahme ...




BENNQ schrieb:


> Pech*VÖGEL* passt ja zu diesem Mod
> 
> 
> Was heiß NobLorRos eigentlich ??


 




*No*bbi77
der*Lo*rdselbst
*Ro*sstaeuscher
Wir waren eine Zeitlang die größten FAIL Produzierer hier im Forum...(bin ich irgendwie immer noch, obwohl Schienenbruch dabei ist mir den Rang abzulaufen..)

Schau mal in unserem Supportfred in meiner Sig....



Cateros schrieb:


> beim Geek. *(wodurch ich auf das Forum aufmerksam gewurden bin  )*
> Der Rabe sieht toll aus, bloß warum hattest Du rosa schläche drinne?
> 
> Cateros


 
Stimmt ja .... hattes Du mal geschrieben, das mein Geek daran Schuld ist das Du im Forum bist.... Und das ist GUT SO das Du da bist...

Ich hatte erst überlegt den Raben im Hello Kitty Style nochmal umzumodden....



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ach ja wie war das ?
> 
> Fail hab ich noch keine großen gehabt... Tja man sollte nie den Tag vor den Abend loben
> 
> ...


 
Du hast eine seltene Art um Schläge zu betteln...

Fallout läuft allerdings auch mit 2 GB auf den höchsten Einstellungen...

Soll ich Screens posten...



Warum Amazon ???
Ich unterstütze damit PCGH [Schleim]
Die Riegel waren 20 Euro günstiger als woanders
Ist Versandkostenfrei
Ich bin Amazon Prime Mitglied und bekomme sämtliche lagernde Ware GARANTIERT am nächsten Tag OHNE Mehrpreis geliefert
Ich darf auf Rechnung zahlen....



BENNQ schrieb:


> Ist der Rabe gestutzt oder warum kommt er nicht zum fliegen??^^


 

Der Rabe im Inneren fliegt doch....

Und aus dem *Fenster *fliegt der Rabe nicht so schnell...
Ich bin Kummer gewohnt...


Ich habe es gestern abend noch einmal versucht .... und siehe da, der Computer startet und ich habe wieder 4 GB.......

Na ja....nach ca. 30min *Freeze*....und das war es wieder....

Na ja...heute soll ja mein vorläufiger Ersatz kommen...

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Och komm schon ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen es musste einfach sein 

Auserdem; wie du schon gesagt hast es läuft auch auf 2 GB also ist doch alles nicht sooo schlim.

Jo poste mal screens. Und sag wieviele Bugs du schon gefunden hast ich bin bei 9 zz.  Aber denk dran hier ist u 18.

Ich kann dann auch mal meinen screen posten wo du dich nochmal ärgern kannst  Aber dann ist schluss Versprochen.

Natürlich ich vergass ich hab ja PCGH auch unterstützt bei meinen letzten einkäufen 

Dann hoffen wir mal das der Ram heute auch kommt und es nichts schlimmeres ist.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Och komm schon ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen es musste einfach sein
> 
> Auserdem; wie du schon gesagt hast es läuft auch auf 2 GB also ist doch alles nicht sooo schlim.
> 
> ...




Du weißt doch....

Ich bin für jeden Quatsch zu haben....

Der Ram ist da...Amazon ist zuverlässig !!!

Ich werde jetzt mal einen Sammelthread zu Fallout NV eröffnen...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...mmelthread-fallout-new-vegas.html#post2330974

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Das mit dem Speicher ist wirklich sehr ärgerlich, ich drücke dir die Daumen, das der Neue länger durch hält.


----------



## Gnome (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ram? Welchen hastn du jetzt? Hab ich hier irgendwas net mitgekriegt oder überlesen ?


----------



## thunderbird2 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Hello Kitty Style ?
Ich dachte immer dafür wäre Nobbi zuständig, bzw seine bessere Hälfte !


Edit :

Ich glaub der Rossi geht grad so in New Vegas auf, der findet gar keine Zeit zum modden


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



thunderbird2 schrieb:


> Edit :
> 
> Ich glaub der Rossi geht grad so in New Vegas auf, der findet gar keine Zeit zum modden


 



Ich habe mich etwas im Ödland verlaufen....

Ich brauchte auch mal ne kleine Modding Pause....

Ich muss mir auch noch was mit dem defekten Speicher einfallen lassen und über ein paar Varianten nachdenken, wie es nun weiter gehen soll...

Eventuell gibt es zum Wochenende ein Update.....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Außerdem berät der gute Rossie mich stundenlang am sprechenden Knochen....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



> Ich habe mich etwas im Ödland verlaufen....


Dann brauuchst du den Nobody Überlebensguid garantierter Mißerfolg 


> Ich brauchte auch mal ne kleine Modding Pause....


Sie sei dir gewährt.


> Ich muss mir auch noch was mit dem defekten Speicher einfallen lassen  und über ein paar Varianten nachdenken, wie es nun weiter gehen soll...


War der Ram nicht schon geklärt ? Und ideen ? Also bitte etwas in der beleuchtung etwas benchen etwas sleeven und noch ein paar andere kleinigkeiten es gibt noch viel zu tun pack es an 


> Eventuell gibt es zum Wochenende ein Update.....


Hoffen wir es




> Außerdem berät der gute Rossie mich stundenlang am sprechenden Knochen....


Immernoch ? Das Netzteil wars. Das ist doh mitlerweile klar oder ? Oder weas hast du nun wieder zerstört ?

Und ähm Rosstaeuscher die Pause ist hiermit vorbei.


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Immernoch ? Das Netzteil wars. Das ist doh mitlerweile klar oder ? Oder weas hast du nun wieder zerstört ?


neee - aber ich modde weiter!

Und die Gespräche sind:


ausführlich
weitschweifend
langwierig
intensiv
ideenreich
inspirierend
.......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (6. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Wann gibts denn mal wieder 'n Update ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Er arbeitet dran!


----------



## Gnome (6. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ich seh nix!


----------



## GW-Player (6. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Gnome schrieb:


> Ich seh nix!


Diese Jugend...keine Geduld mehr. 

Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Wie war das gut ding muss weile haben ?

Naja dann muss ja theoretisch das nächste Update nen super Update mit tollen efekten sein 

Oder hat sich da wer in der Wüste Verlaufen ?


----------



## GW-Player (7. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wie war das gut ding muss weile haben ?
> 
> Naja dann muss ja theoretisch das nächste Update nen super Update mit tollen efekten sein
> 
> Oder hat sich da wer in der Wüste Verlaufen ?


Der Rabe macht bestimmt grad die erste Weltreise.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ja,ja....

ich mache auch mal wieder ein Update...

Hatte in letzter Zeit keine Zeit zum Modden....

UND NEIN....Fallout NV hat keine Schuld....

Mfg


----------



## UnnerveD (7. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ja,ja....
> 
> ich mache auch mal wieder ein Update...
> 
> ...



Ach komm... so ein wenig Schuld hat fallout bestimmt 

Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall auf diene "Rückkehr".

MfG


----------



## thunderbird2 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ach komm... so ein wenig Schuld hat fallout bestimmt
> 
> Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall auf diene "Rückkehr".
> 
> MfG




Nein, da stimme ich zu : FV hat keine Schuld.
Eher so ein paas Aliens die da landen, und dafür kann der gute Rossi ja nu wirklich rein gar nix


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

*Lang, Lang ist es her....*


*Update !*

_*Sooooo....

Ihr musstet lange warten, aber hier habe ich mal wieder Futter für`s Volk....

Nachdem mein Speicher den Geist aufgegeben hat, hatte ich den nach Amazon eingeschickt....

Amazon hat mir den doch innerhalb von 14 Tagen ersetzt...

Darauf hin habe ich mir diesen hier zugelegt....

*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_​_*
Corsair Domiator CL7 DDR3 1600er...

Das Asus Board hat den Speicher sofort einwandfrei erkannt und Ihn auf DDR3 1333 eingestellt....
Zwischendurch hatte ich mit diversen Undichtigkeiten in der Wakü zu kämpfen, da der Masterclear Schlauch zwar hervorragend aussieht und sich leicht verlegen läst, leider aber verliert er etwas an Spannung, wenn er eine weile eingebaut ist, so dass ich mit Kabelbindern nachhelfen musste....

Und ja Jochen...Du hast es gesagt und ich wollte nicht hören....
Als nächstes habe ich mich um mein DVD Laufwerk gekümmert...

Inspiriert von tobi`s und Schienenbruchs Howto, dachte ich mir ich bastle mir eine Fernöffnung zusammen....

Überbrückungskabel anlöten....

*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_​_*

Anschlussstecker nach hinten raus legen...

*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_​_*

Einen blau beleuchteten Taster in eine Blende einbauen und Verkabeln....

*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_
_*Das ganze eingebaut....

*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

_*Was fehlt noch ???

Ach ja ein Stealth Mod für das Laufwerk....*_


*Das Ergebnis...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_*
Jetzt habe ich noch ein Rate Bild für Euch....

Was ist auf diesem Bild anders, als bisher ???

*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_
*Coming soon....*​


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Wow, mit schwarzen Kabeln sieht es noch einmal erheblich besser aus. 

Gibts noch Bilder vom sleeven?

LG


----------



## h_tobi (16. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Yammi, die neue Front gefällt mir sehr gut, die gesleevten Kabel sehen ebenfalls schick aus. 
Wie Opi schon sagte wir wollen mehr Bilder....


----------



## STSLeon (16. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Gesleevt sieht es echt mal geil aus, Laufwerk ist auch klasse geworden. 

Aber irgendwie fehlt mir hier was, die anderen Mods waren wirklich außergewöhnlich, die Truhe im Fallout Design ist ja schon legendär, da muss sich erst mal wieder dran gewöhnen, dass du ein "nur" ein "normales" Gehäuse moddest.


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (16. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Wow, das fängt langsam an gut auszusehen 

Super schön gemacht, weiter so!


----------



## BENNQ (16. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ja das Sleeve macht schon was her... Schaut gut aus


----------



## Own3r (16. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Super Sleeve! Der passt super dahin


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ui der König der Mojawe ist zurück. 

Der Ram ist super zumindest schreiben das alle. 

Und geslevt ist auch super. Und das zeigt uns auch das Rossi nicht die ganze Zeit im Lucky 31 rum hing


----------



## Black_PC (16. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Schaut wieder gut aus.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Danke an Alle....

**Jetzt wird es zeit für ein Geständnis...da ich in den nächsten 4 Wochen definitiv nicht zum sleeven komme....habe ich etwas geschummelt...

Das ist von NZXT gesleevte Kabelverlängerungen.....gekauft bei Jochen....**


NZXT 6-Pin PCIe Verlängerung 45cm - premium sleeved black CB-6V-45, A-C-Shop

Na ja....ich hoffe Ihr mögt mich jetzt noch.....

Ich wollte den Mod nicht schon wieder auseinander bauen....

UND da mich die Kabel auch gestört haben, habe ich erst einmal diese "Schummel" Variante gewählt...

Das Sleeven des Netzteils ist nicht aufgehoben, sondern nur aufgeschoben.....

Die Qualität von dem NZXT Sleeve ist aber Hervorragend...und Jochen hat wie immer schnell geliefert....

Auch wenn das jetzt wie eine Ausrede klingt...ich habe kaum noch Sleeve....habe keinen Pin Remover etc. ..... 
Ich muss mich mal demnächst kräftig bei MDCP kräftig eindecken...

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Nun frag ich mich was ist wohl schlimmer ?

Das es gekaufte sind oder das es keiner erkannt hat.

Sorry aber das muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen oder ?

Wenn du keine Zeit hast ok das ist eine Sache. Aber dann Gekaufte nehmen ?
Ich weiß nicht....


----------



## kero81 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> **Jetzt wird es zeit für ein Geständnis...da ich in den nächsten 4 Wochen definitiv nicht zum sleeven komme....habe ich etwas geschummelt...
> 
> Das ist von NZXT gesleevte Kabelverlängerungen.....gekauft bei Jochen....**



 Wird das nochmal geändert oder lässt du die NZXT Kabel drin?


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Sooo  schlimm finde ich  es jetzt nicht. Auf dem Bild der Produktbeschreibung sieht das Kabel  ganz brauchbar aus. 
Ich kann es ganz gut nachvollziehen, wenn das Sleeven immer weiter nach hinten verschoben wird.  Angeblich soll es aber Menschen geben, die Spaß daran haben.

LG


----------



## Gnome (16. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Schaut gut aus Rossi, nur irgendwie fehlt da was ohne Klappe. Irgendwas musst du da noch machen. Vllt ne Innen-seitenverkleidung bei der Front? d.h. wo die Klappe war nach innen mit Plex verblenden, damit man nicht mehr in die Seiten gucken kann, vielleicht?


----------



## h_tobi (17. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Deswegen also keine Detailaufnahmen vom Sleeve, ich hatte mich schon gewundert. 
Solange es nur aufgeschoben ist, bin ich beruhigt, die Zeit zum Sleeven wird kommen
und ich werde drauf warten.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Nun frag ich mich was ist wohl schlimmer ?
> 
> Das es gekaufte sind oder das es keiner erkannt hat.
> 
> ...


 


kero81 schrieb:


> Wird das nochmal geändert oder lässt du die NZXT Kabel drin?


 
Warum sollte man nicht gekauften Sleeve nehmen, wenn die Qualität dementsprechend ist ???

Meine Entscheidung hängt auch mit dem nächsten Projekt zusammen....wenn ich dieses Netzteil gesleevet hätte, dann würde es definitiv nicht zum neuen Projekt passen....

Da habe ich mich noch nicht genau entschieden...

Entweder ich sleeve dieses Netzteil noch und kaufe für das neue Projekt ein neues....oder ich lasse den NZXT sleeve und das Netzteil wird für das neue Projekt umlackiert und dann in den dementsprechenden Farben gesleevet....

Das Projekt nähert sich jetzt langsam dem Ende und das nächste ist schon seit längerem geplant....

Der Raven Mod wurde von mir nur dazwischen geschoben, da ich das Gehäuse so geil fand und mal wieder eine "normales" Gehäuse modden wollte...

Ich kann Euch nur soviel verraten, das es aufwändiger als das GEEK Projekt wird....



Gnome schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus Rossi, nur irgendwie fehlt da was ohne Klappe. Irgendwas musst du da noch machen. Vllt ne Innen-seitenverkleidung bei der Front? d.h. wo die Klappe war nach innen mit Plex verblenden, damit man nicht mehr in die Seiten gucken kann, vielleicht?


 
Mhhhh...

Meinst Du diese Klappe hier ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## moe (17. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

da besche*ßt der eiskalt und keiner merkts.....
aber der nzxt sleeve sieht trotzdem gut aus.
fast wie selbst gemacht.


----------



## BENNQ (17. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Was ist eigentlich aus der Radiatoren Abdeckung geworden?? (oder hab ich da was überlesen?)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ich hab ja nichts dagegen das hier gekauft wurde. Aber naja ich dachte du sleevst selber Rossi. Aber naja musst du selber wissen. Und ein Grund hast du ja auch. Wir werden sehen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



moe schrieb:


> da besche*ßt der eiskalt und keiner merkts.....
> aber der nzxt sleeve sieht trotzdem gut aus.
> fast wie selbst gemacht.


 
Wieso wird immer gesagt ich habe beschissen ???

Ich hab doch niemals behauptet, selbst gesleevet zu haben...




BENNQ schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus der Radiatoren Abdeckung geworden?? (oder hab ich da was überlesen?)


 
AHHHHH...

Endlich ist es jemanden aufgefallen, dass da noch was fehlt...

Zeige ich Euch die Tage....habe erst noch mit einem Fail in dem zusammenhang zu kämpfen...

Mfg


----------



## BENNQ (17. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Dann is ja wenn die noch kommt... da wart ich irgendwie die ganze Zeit drauf!!! Hoffentlich ist der Fail nicht zu schlimm


----------



## Gnome (17. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ja genau die Klappe meinte ich, die hat gefehlt - jetzt siehts besser aus. Perfekt!


----------



## moe (17. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich hab doch niemals behauptet, selbst gesleevet zu haben...



stimmt. das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Gnome schrieb:


> Ja genau die Klappe meinte ich, die hat gefehlt - jetzt siehts besser aus. Perfekt!




Die war die ganze Zeit da....sie öffnet nach unten bzw wird nach unten versenkt...sitzt in einer Schiene....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Hab' ich da mein Stichwort gehört?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Mal so gefragt. Die Blende sieht ganz gut aus. Aber willst du die nicht aotomatisch öffnen lassen ? Wäre bestimmt interessant.


----------



## BENNQ (18. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

JAAAAA!!! ne automatisch öffnende Front wäre der hammer


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Mal so gefragt. Die Blende sieht ganz gut aus. Aber willst du die nicht aotomatisch öffnen lassen ? Wäre bestimmt interessant.


 


BENNQ schrieb:


> JAAAAA!!! ne automatisch öffnende Front wäre der hammer


 

Ist das jetzt Euer Ernst ???

Ihr wollt mich doch bestimmt jetzt auf den Arm nehmen oder ???

Wozu habe ich denn ein Update gemacht....???

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...leider-ein-unikat-im-test-94.html#post2404284

Alle haben sich anscheinen nur auf die Kabel gestürzt...den Rest hat wohl keiner gelesen....

Mfg


----------



## Zlicer (19. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ich glaube eher das gemeint wurde dass die Frontblende vom Raben sich automatisch öffnen lassen soll. 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



> Alle haben sich anscheinen nur auf die Kabel gestürzt...den Rest hat wohl keiner gelesen....



Rossi versteht mich nicht mehr  
Rossi mag mich nicht mehr 
Alles ist blöd 

Zlicer hat es aber erfasst  Ich meine nicht den Stelthmod. Das ist ja ok. Ich meine vielmehr die Grüne Frontblende das man nur einen Knopf Drückt und sie fährt hoch.


----------



## kero81 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ...den Rest hat wohl keiner gelesen....



Liest hier jmd. die aneinander gereihten Symbole??? Ich guck immer nur die Bilder. Ihr doch bestimmt auch, oder Jungs?


----------



## h_tobi (19. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ach so, das Bunte ist die Schrift, das muss einem doch gesagt werden....


----------



## thunderbird2 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ach so, das Bunte ist die Schrift, das muss einem doch gesagt werden....



Schrift     Was ist denn das jetzt schon wieder neumodisches 
Kennt sich da einer mit aus - ich dachte wir basteln nur.
Zeichnungen kann man ansehen, da brauchts sowas nicht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Hilfffeeeeeee .....

Lauter Verrückte hier.....



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Rossi versteht mich nicht mehr
> Rossi mag mich nicht mehr
> Alles ist blöd
> 
> Zlicer hat es aber erfasst  Ich meine nicht den Stelthmod. Das ist ja ok. Ich meine vielmehr die Grüne Frontblende das man nur einen Knopf Drückt und sie fährt hoch.


Doch ich mag Dich noch...und ich verstehe Dich...

Hier zum Trost....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Front ist versenkbar....sie wird nach unten geschoben, verriegelt da und fährt automatisch nach oben, wenn ich Knopf drücke....

Ist so beim Raven vorgesehen...

Hier auf dem Bild ist es zu sehen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Black_PC (19. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Kannst du mal ein Video davon machen ?


----------



## kero81 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

@ Black_PC
Bei Youtube gibt es einige Videos davon zu sehen. 

Mir scheint es gibt einige die das Case nicht wirklich kennen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

schnief Das muss einen doch mal gesagt werden was das Case kann schnief
Und und ja was kann es denn noch wovon ich nichts weis schnief ?

Aber gut dann lass ich mir was neues  einfallen.

Achja schnief


----------



## NCphalon (20. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Noch geiler wär ja en Annäherungssensor, der die Klappe automatisch öffnet wenn man mit einem Körperteil näher als 5cm drann geht


----------



## Zlicer (20. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Das wäre mal eine echt geile Sache so ein Sensor^^
Die Frage wäre aber wie der gute Rossi das umsetzen will was wir Ihm alles Vorschlagen 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## kero81 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Also machbar ist das alles. Solche Annäherungsschalter gibt es auf jeden Fall bei Lampen, allerdings arbeiten die mit 230V. Doch mit einem Relais z.b. sollte sowas machbar sein. Der As schaltet mit seinen 230V das Relais und dieses wiederum den Motor der die Blende antreibt. Man müsste zusätzlich noch mit Endschaltern arbeiten, damit der Motor abschaltet wenn die Klappe geschlossen bzw, offen ist.
Rossi, mach doch mal ne Umfrage draus...


----------



## BENNQ (20. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Also ich bin dafür  Wenn du das machst sind bestmmt alle stolz auf dich !!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Hilfe....

So so...ein Annhäherungssensor also ???

Technisch wegen dem Öffnungsmechanismus schwierig und außerdem steht der Compi direkt neben unserer Sitzecke im Wohnzimmer....

Da Toben immer 2 Hunde, eine Katze mein Sohn und ach ja ... meine Frau rum....

Da würde die Klappe immer auf und zu gehen...

Mfg


----------



## BENNQ (20. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Das wär aber ein Grund warum du das verbieten könntest (also das herumtollen) xD


----------



## Zlicer (20. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Oder wie wäre es mit einem Fingerabdruckscanner der die Klappe öffnet wenn du deinen Finger drauf drückst

Ich wäre auch für eine Umfrage

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Naja ein Näherungssensor geht nicht. Nicht wegen dem Hund oder so. Neee wegen der Frau. 
Naja sie nähert sich und das Teil geht auf, sie erschrickt und staucht Rossi ganz fürchterlich zusammen und er darf nicht mehr modden.

Aber wie wäre es mit einen Netzhaut scanner ? Oder so einen Blutproben Testteil ?

Hmm oh ich hab meine Medizin vergessen


----------



## thunderbird2 (20. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Oder so einen Blutproben Testteil ?
> 
> Hmm oh ich hab meine Medizin vergessen




Also jetzt wirds ganz leicht unrealistisch - so wie ich es mag 

@ Rossi : Die Umfrage kannste Dir sparen. Erstens sind eh alle dafür und zweitens weiss man ja nie was da noch alles kommt wenn man damit mal anfängt 
Hat ja echt was - aber fertig wirds halt nie - evtl. Ideen für die nächsten Projekte ?!?


----------



## Gnome (21. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ach jetzt raff ich das mit der Front. Jetzt ergibt das auchn Sinn wieso die letztens weg war


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Am besten ich bringe so einen Nackt Scanner an....

Wenn die Person gut aussieht, dann läßt sich der Rechner starten...

Nur, wie bekomme ich den dann selber in Zukunft an ???

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (23. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ein Grund mehr, das du dir eine französische Austauschstudentin organisierst.


----------



## BENNQ (23. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Mach uns dann Fotos... XD


----------



## Gnome (25. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr, das du dir eine französische Austauschstudentin organisierst.



- die möcht ich sehn


----------



## Timmynator (25. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Nicht nur du. Aber dann hat Rossi noch weniger Zeit zum Modden...


----------



## Khufu (26. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Timmynator schrieb:


> Nicht nur du. Aber dann hat Rossi noch weniger Zeit zum Modden...



Nö, dann Moddet er die Studentin^^


----------



## STSLeon (26. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

und wird von seiner Frau gemoddet, die mit Absicht einige Fails produzieren wird


----------



## thunderbird2 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Na solange er die hier auch dokumentiert ......


----------



## Khufu (26. November 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



thunderbird2 schrieb:


> Na solange er die hier auch dokumentiert ......



das sollte ja wohl klar sein^^


----------



## thunderbird2 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Apropos Dokumentieren ...... Rossi ???
Wir platzen hier vor Neugierde über die weiteren Fortschritte / Fails.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

**Gähn.....**​Wer hat mich geweckt ...???

Ich habe im Moment nur wenig Zeit....und da ist noch der NobLorRos PC, der hat erst einmal Vorrang....

Geht bald weiter...

Mfg​


----------



## thunderbird2 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> und da ist noch der NobLorRos PC, der hat erst einmal Vorrang....



Na das ist ja wohl Ehrensache - viel Erfolg


----------



## SirToctor (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Rossi, ich verfolge den Thread nun schon länger - aber ich musste mich jetzt einfach mal anmelden, um Dir zu sagen, wie geil deine Arbeit ist 

Großes Lob! Mach(t) weiter so!

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



SirToctor schrieb:


> Rossi, ich verfolge den Thread nun schon länger - aber ich musste mich jetzt einfach mal anmelden, um Dir zu sagen, wie geil deine Arbeit ist
> 
> Großes Lob! Mach(t) weiter so!
> 
> Beste Grüße!


 

Willkommen im Forum 

Wow und danke für Dein Lob und das Dein erster Post für mein Projekt ist...


Im Moment bin ich noch mit dem NobLorRos / PCGH Projekt ausgelastet....

Sobald das Fertig ist, geht es hier weiter....

Mfg


----------



## SirToctor (2. März 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

wiiiill Biiiilder - und Baufortschritt ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. März 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Hi Sire!

Beim Rossi wird's noch 'ne Weile dauern: er ist auf Reha.

Ansonsten geht's als erste wohl wieder mit Nobbi los; ich selbst bin noch 'ne Weile außer Gefecht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BENNQ (2. März 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Na dann wünsch ich euch allen gute Besserung! 

Warte auch schon gespannt auf die Fortsetztung dieses Projekts!

Post 1000 !!!


----------



## SirToctor (2. März 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

das ist schade! Gute Besserung + "Überstehung" (geiles Wort) all Eurer Probleme - und tut endlich wieder das, wozu ihr gemacht wurdet


----------



## Own3r (2. März 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Ich kann euch auch nur gute Besserung wünschen. Was macht ihr alle, dass ihr kranke werdet?


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. März 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Own3r schrieb:


> Was macht ihr alle, dass ihr kranke werdet?


Vmtl.: zuviel!

Bei mir ist's zwar hauptsächlich was anderes, aber dennoch.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (3. März 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Dann gute Besserung, ihr solltet mal die Hand nicht hoch heben, wenn die Krankheiten verteilt werden.


----------



## UnnerveD (3. März 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Das liegt am sogenannten NobLorRos-Fail-Gen, das ist ziemlich anfällig für Krankheitserreger und Störfeuer aller Art - Heilung ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Green.Tea (3. März 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

ich wollte auch mal ein "GUTE BESSERUNG" da lassen 


mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. März 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Du _wolltest _- warum hast Du nicht?


----------



## Green.Tea (4. März 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Du _wolltest _- warum hast Du nicht?


 
ich behaupte mal dass dein comment da war um ein +1 bei deinem beiträge count zu bekommen denn ich denke man versteht meine aussage durchaus


----------



## SirToctor (4. März 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

das reicht mit OT...kann n mod das mal säubern hier?^^


----------



## Maverick306 (4. März 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Würde die unendliche Geschichte heutzutage verfilmt werden, wären Nobloros, der NP01 und Lower ein teil davon....


----------



## axel25 (4. März 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

@Green.Tea: Das ist ein Tagebuch, da ist sowas begrenz erlaubt, allerdings geht es bereits seit 1005 hart an die Schmerzgrenze der Moderatoren.

Daher die Bitte an Alle: Das Tagebuch geht weiter, sobald Rossi wieder genesen ist! Von daher lasst bitte das OffTopic, sonst wird der Thread geschlossen und Rossi darf sich erstmal damit rumschlagen!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

Hmmm...

Ich glaube es fehlen noch die Finalen Bilder....

Mfg


----------



## BENNQ (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rossi`s 25 Jähriges Jubiläum - "Des Rabens neue Kleider" ***Ein Unikat im Test****

joa  Das wär doch ne super sache


----------

